# Abcs new year of trying new supplements



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Right dunno how long I'll keep this up but it seems like a good idea ATM.

im 33, 6.1, 13.9 and around 18-20% bf I'd say. Previous cycles have been t bol only 7weeks, and a test e/anavar 19 week cycle .

Atm i I train at home and have done for the past few years using a powertec leverage machine, cable crossover and some dumbells etc. It ain't as good as a gym but it does the job although depending on work location I might join a gym in a month or 2

i haven't trained in over a month and diet has been terrible, I've also drunk quite a lot over Christmas but from today it's gonna be pretty clean and I'm gonna try not boozing until the end of jan

im gonna bulk for a while and although I don't count calories properly I know roughly what I have each day and will just add a little here and there or take away when needed.

done my first pin last night of wc nandrotest test p/npp 133/67 1.5ml and .7ml eo which went pretty bad to say the least.

First day back at work today and where I've been staying up later I didn't get much sleep at all last night so on train on the way home now I've just popped a powerstack to give me a little boost for gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In. Good luck mate,smash it.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry but what exactly are your goals at the moment?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry misread. Good luck. Personally I'd consider a 4 week power cut at the start, but that's just me and I'm probably wrong. Enjoy your cycle though.


----------



## johnniecarpboy (Dec 31, 2014)

goodluck mate.i too plan on staying of the booze and ciggies and eat clean.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sammym said:


> Sorry misread. Good luck. Personally I'd consider a 4 week power cut at the start, but that's just me and I'm probably wrong. Enjoy your cycle though.


I thought about doing something like that but thought fvck it it's winter. I've got 5 months until I wanna be ripped and I won't just be eating loads of shvt will try and keep it clean as


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Cool mate. Was sale as you. Slightly larger and potentially slightly leaner (but not much) my logic is when I really bulk then f doing it clean. We are talking 2 large dominoes for dinner. 3 foot long SUbs for lunch and really just being a slob for a couple of months. So I wanted to trim just a little bit lol. No right way though - so just enjoy yourself.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Last nights injection went bad. Started by me being a pr**k and unwrapping the whole top off of both the eo and nandrotest. All the gear I've used before had a flip off top. I was to busy watching wsm and just took the too off like a jar of sweets. The rubber came straight out the eo but it's stayed on the nandrotest for now. D*ckhead!!!

Was in a bit of a fluster and just told my mrs to jab my ass without telling her where or how, she went straight in the middle of my cheek to which now I have a lump and a red mark. Pip is quite bad but manageable ATM but does seem to be getting worse. What do you guys reckon?

View attachment 163713


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sammym said:


> Cool mate. Was sale as you. Slightly larger and potentially slightly leaner (but not much) my logic is when I really bulk then f doing it clean. We are talking 2 large dominoes for dinner. 3 foot long SUbs for lunch and really just being a slob for a couple of months. So I wanted to trim just a little bit lol. No right way though - so just enjoy yourself.


Tbh mate I've never really bulked. I've always been worried about adding to much fat so this is new to me


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Tbh mate I've never really bulked. I've always been worried about adding to much fat so this is new to me


Well there is two ways of looking at is. Some will claim they do it by something called "clean bulking" personally I don't really see how you maximise muscle or strength gains using this method. Personally I'd just eat what you want and then slim down until you are happy to start filling your mouth again. It does help if you have a ridiculous metabolism like felone or are willing to abuse your body with DNP like me.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Last nights injection went bad. Started by me being a pr**k and unwrapping the whole top off of both the eo and nandrotest. All the gear I've used before had a flip off top. I was to busy watching wsm and just took the too off like a jar of sweets. The rubber came straight out the eo but it's stayed on the nandrotest for now. D*ckhead!!!
> 
> Was in a bit of a fluster and just told my mrs to jab my ass without telling her where or how, she went straight in the middle of my cheek to which now I have a lump and a red mark. Pip is quite bad but manageable ATM but does seem to be getting worse. What do you guys reckon?
> 
> View attachment 163713


That jab was far too low/toward the middle. You are quite lucky she never hit your sciatic nerve!

Haven't had a bad glute jab so can't really comment apart from the above. Best keep an eye on it!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> That jab was far too low/toward the middle. You are quite lucky she never hit your sciatic nerve!
> 
> Haven't had a bad glute jab so can't really comment apart from the above. Best keep an eye on it!


I know but couldn't see what she was doing. I moaned this morning and now she's saying she ain't doing it again.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IN x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I know but couldn't see what she was doing. I moaned this morning and now she's saying she ain't doing it again.


How's the red bumcheek today?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How's the red bumcheek today?


Nice thought ain't it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nice thought ain't it lol


Lovely lol has the redness got bigger?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lovely lol has the redness got bigger?


I'm at work ATM mate, I'll let you know when I get in ;-)

Pip hasn't got any worse though which must be a good sign, if anything it's a bit better. Last night I thought the pain was going up my lower back but today it only really hurts when I bend over or touch it. I've still got a lump though


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm at work ATM mate, I'll let you know when I get in ;-)
> 
> Pip hasn't got any worse though which must be a good sign, if anything it's a bit better. Last night I thought the pain was going up my lower back but today it only really hurts when I bend over or touch it. I've still got a lump though


I don't wanna scroll back through the thread as people keep quoting the pic of your ass. What you running bud?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't wanna scroll back through the thread as people keep quoting the pic of your ass. What you running bud?


Don't pretend you don't think I've got a good ass lol.

Wildcat nandrotest mate testp/npp 133/67. I did 1.5ml eod, first pin was Thursday next one in about an hour

You've used wc before haven't you mate? Was the oil really thin? It's near enough like water, the thinnest I've used


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished pull. Not a bad workout although I'm weak. Last time I did wide grip pull ups I did 10-8-6-6. Tonight I did 6-6-5-5. Not good at all apart from that I kept intensity up only have a 60-90sec rest between sets and finished feeling like I had a good workout

My ass is still the same. I think it's looking a little bruised now maybe not as red, the pain is the same and I still have a lump, it just aches when I walk, hurts to touch, sit or bend over but it's manageable just hope it don't get worse.

Gonna jab my other cheek in a bit, hopefully that'll go better


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Don't pretend you don't think I've got a good ass lol.
> 
> Wildcat nandrotest mate testp/npp 133/67. I did 1.5ml eod, first pin was Thursday next one in about an hour
> 
> You've used wc before haven't you mate? Was the oil really thin? It's near enough like water, the thinnest I've used


Yeah mate always been like water when I've used it not used nandrotest though. The test prop is probably the reason for the pain


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah mate always been like water when I've used it not used nandrotest though. The test prop is probably the reason for the pain


I've got eo to mix with it hopefully it'll go better in a min when I do . Only ever pinned test e in my ass and I'm a bit worried about 1.5ml in my quad in a couple of days. As it's a new site you think it'll be ok or lower the dose?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've got eo to mix with it hopefully it'll go better in a min when I do . Only ever pinned test e in my ass and I'm a bit worried about 1.5ml in my quad in a couple of days. As it's a new site you think it'll be ok or lower the dose?


Don't do quads hate them. Why not just do .5ml in various sites, only if you're a pussy of course which I know your not


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't do quads hate them. Why not just do .5ml in various sites, only if you're a pussy of course which I know your not


I was thinking glute,glute,quad,quad,delt,delt 1.5ml eod.dunno if I'm up for pecks or bis like Dave does. Ain't man enough for that yet lol

What do you hate about quads? And what other sites do you do?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I was thinking glute,glute,quad,quad,delt,delt 1.5ml eod.dunno if I'm up for pecks or bis like Dave does. Ain't man enough for that yet lol
> 
> What do you hate about quads? And what other sites do you do?


Quads? Every time I do them I hit a nerve and my leg just twitches annoying and uncomfortable rather than painful tried jabbing all over the quad and never seem to get it right so don't bother. Delts have to be the easiest


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE. Think I'm gonna survive mate. Lump, pip and redness has gone down. Mrs jabbed the other side last night which went much better, still have pip but I expected that jabbing around 200ml of prop each time. Fvck knows how bad it'd be without the eo

Next few injections will be new sites so not looking forward to that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE. Think I'm gonna survive mate. Lump, pip and redness has gone down. Mrs jabbed the other side last night which went much better, still have pip but I expected that jabbing around 200ml of prop each time. Fvck knows how bad it'd be without the eo
> 
> Next few injections will be new sites so not looking forward to that.


Ideal mate. Yeah I'm gonna do a mil in each delt tomorrow so I know what you mean. Welcome to Pip city lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished a leg session. Was going ok but on last set of ham curls I got a sharp pain on the inside of my knee, hope I haven't fvcked it as my legs are lagging as it is.

Rest days Monday/Tuesday, are well needed as well, I ache like a mofo


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just finished a leg session. Was going ok but on last set of ham curls I got a sharp pain on the inside of my knee, hope I haven't fvcked it as my legs are lagging as it is.
> 
> Rest days Monday/Tuesday, are well needed as well, I ache like a mofo


Your juicing fuk rest days


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Your juicing fuk rest days


Hahaha. Haven't trained in over a month. I need to rest I'm aching like a bitch. When the gains start coming and the doms ain't so bad I'm sure they will be fvcked off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I'd share a typical days food. What it adds up to I don't know but protein is high so will be adding more carbs and fats when weight stalls

6.15am 2 scoops of protein

8.00am chicken, onion and subdried tomato wrap (roughly 150g chick)

10.00am chicken, onion and subdried tomato wrap

Handful of mixed nuts and raisins

150grams mixed seafood

12.15pm chicken and pasta in a tomato and chilli sauce ( roughly 200g chicken, 125g pasta )

3.00pm tuna and salad cream wrap ( 1 tin of tuna )

6pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 scoop of dextrose and a small scoop of creatine (intra )

8-8.30pm spag bol (roughly 200g mince, 125g spaghetti )

10.30pm 2 scoops protein and a heaped tablespoon of peanut butter

That is a typical days food, wraps and main meals will change day to day but be pretty similar. I'll adjust as I go adding more carbs and fats, oats to morning shakes, maybe evoo and increase the rice or pasta to main meals.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Thought I'd share a typical days food. What it adds up to I don't know but protein is high so will be adding more carbs and fats when weight stalls
> 
> 6.15am 2 scoops of protein
> 
> ...


If you need any diet tips mate.......


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> If you need any diet tips mate.......


Haha. Trying to keep it clean as I can mate. I should add it all up, work macros out and do it properly but the mrs makes my food. I get her to weigh pasta and rice so I've got an idea but Don't wanna rock the boat to much and I ain't doing it myself everyday


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was going to ask for up dates but your doing lazy fuk days aren't you Monday and Tuesday


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Last nights injection went bad. Started by me being a pr**k and unwrapping the whole top off of both the eo and nandrotest. All the gear I've used before had a flip off top. I was to busy watching wsm and just took the too off like a jar of sweets. The rubber came straight out the eo but it's stayed on the nandrotest for now. D*ckhead!!!
> 
> Was in a bit of a fluster and just told my mrs to jab my ass without telling her where or how, she went straight in the middle of my cheek to which now I have a lump and a red mark. Pip is quite bad but manageable ATM but does seem to be getting worse. What do you guys reckon?
> 
> View attachment 163713


Page 4 bum quote ftw.

Suppose I best join in and see how you get on.

I feel unless your on tinder your just not part of the crew yo.

Good luck


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Page 4 bum quote ftw.
> 
> Suppose I best join in and see how you get on.
> 
> ...


Haha feel ive missed out on the tinder shvt but I'm a happily married family man now, sorry Dave lol

Think I'm gonna pack this journal in anyway. Can't be bothered to write all the involved shvt on here. I'll just stick to the brief comments and info on the other thread.

What happened to you joining in anyway?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha feel ive missed out on the tinder shvt but I'm a happily married family man now, sorry Dave lol
> 
> Think I'm gonna pack this journal in anyway. Can't be bothered to write all the involved shvt on here. I'll just stick to the brief comments and info on the other thread.
> 
> What happened to you joining in anyway?


I'm always floating in the background 

I've still high blood pressure and it's getting on my tits now. Gonna go doctors Friday so hopefully once it's sorted I'll feel better. I'm still training etc but not quiet motivated to compete. Terrible excuses I know.

I'm gonna do a new log my sen, mainly so I can review my own progress this year.

I know what you mean about the writing, I'm kinda happy just talking to myself, using it to record my training.

Holla essay


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm always floating in the background
> 
> I've still high blood pressure and it's getting on my tits now. Gonna go doctors Friday so hopefully once it's sorted I'll feel better. I'm still training etc but not quiet motivated to compete. Terrible excuses I know.
> 
> ...


How high we talking? Are you still taking gear?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How high we talking? Are you still taking gear?


155/160*70/80


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Yea I'm still on.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

in!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yea I'm still on.


Haha, it's high but not scary high. I've never had high blood pressure wouldn't know what to do. Do to a cruise I guess for a while I guess? Does Hawthorne berry and stuff like that work?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pinned delts tonight .7ml in each with .4ml eo, was a lot easier than I thought although keeping the pin at the same depth was hard. Don't know what the pip will be like as it seems to come on a day or 2 later

No training tonight, I didn't get in from work until 8 so sacked it off


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, it's high but not scary high. I've never had high blood pressure wouldn't know what to do. Do to a cruise I guess for a while I guess? Does Hawthorne berry and stuff like that work?


I'm due a cruise anytime now really.

I've just been too lazy to try home remedies really. I'm going the gp on Friday so hopefully he'll sort it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Pinned delts tonight .7ml in each with .4ml eo, was a lot easier than I thought although keeping the pin at the same depth was hard. Don't know what the pip will be like as it seems to come on a day or 2 later
> 
> No training tonight, I didn't get in from work until 8 so sacked it off


Why not just use a 5/8" then depth isn't an issue?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why not just use a 5/8" then depth isn't an issue?


I've got 1" oranges and 1.5" blues. They ache a bit this morning but not to bad yet. I just went all the way in with an orange. How much gear can you put in a delt?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning 14.2 so I'm around my normal weight again.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've got 1" oranges and 1.5" blues. They ache a bit this morning but not to bad yet. I just went all the way in with an orange. How much gear can you put in a delt?


How longs a piece of string. I've done 2ml, personally 1ml is sound, 1.5ml isn't that bad, 2ml at a push.

Depends how big you are I suppose


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> 155/160*70/80


Not so bad


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Not so bad


Constant dull headache tho :/ maybe not dangerous but definitely uncomfortable


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Constant dull headache tho :/ maybe not dangerous but definitely uncomfortable


Take some aspirin mate so you don't have a stroke!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a couples of days off from gym, not through choice but work. Anyway finished early today so was eager to get in there, had that feeling I was gonna have a good workout. For that extra little boost I popped a dhacks powerstack and hit the gym for a pull sesh.

Did 5x5 with a 90sec rest between sets on everything and some abs at the end. Was a good session, strength was well up on last week nearly back to where I was a month ago.

I've added another lb today so thats 8lbs in 8 days which seems a bit quick to me and is obvi water but must mean the gear is working. Ive never really bulked before so don't know what to expect really, I'm not that much above maintenance either


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Had a couples of days off from gym, not through choice but work. Anyway finished early today so was eager to get in there, had that feeling I was gonna have a good workout. For that extra little boost I popped a dhacks powerstack and hit the gym for a pull sesh.
> 
> Did 5x5 with a 90sec rest between sets on everything and some abs at the end. Was a good session, strength was well up on last week nearly back to where I was a month ago.
> 
> I've added another lb today so thats 8lbs in 8 days which seems a bit quick to me and is obvi water but must mean the gear is working. Ive never really bulked before so don't know what to expect really, I'm not that much above maintenance either


I've finally realised I get depressed when I don't train. I hate it. So I feel your pain being out for a few days.

Does your woman know you're on at that moment mate. Got anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've finally realised I get depressed when I don't train. I hate it. So I feel your pain being out for a few days.
> 
> Does your woman know you're on at that moment mate. Got anything planned for the weekend?


Yeah I don't like it when I don't train, feel like I'm letting myself down lol.

Yeah she knows, she jabs my ass. Think she's ok with it unless I change or it goes wrong, ie I turn into a cvnt or my knob stops working etc. as long as I stay healthy she'll be ok she, also says she don't want me to get massive but I'm not really looking to anyway.

Nothing planned for the weekend mate I'm at work today. Might be going to look at a new motor tomorrow but that's as exciting as it's gonna get this weeken


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I don't like it when I don't train, feel like I'm letting myself down lol.
> 
> Yeah she knows, she jabs my ass. Think she's ok with it unless I change or it goes wrong, ie I turn into a cvnt or my knob stops working etc. as long as I stay healthy she'll be ok she, also says she don't want me to get massive but I'm not really looking to anyway.
> 
> Nothing planned for the weekend mate I'm at work today. Might be going to look at a new motor tomorrow but that's as exciting as it's gonna get this weeken


Thought you had a Beamer or did you get rid of it when your 2nd kid came along can't remember. What you going to view mate I here Mazda rx8's go cheap with 58k on the clock (no merkleman)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Thought you had a Beamer or did you get rid of it when your 2nd kid came along can't remember. What you going to view mate I here Mazda rx8's go cheap with 58k on the clock (no merkleman)


Haha, he started at £1700 dropped it to £1500, then told people if it ain't sold soon he'd take £1000. He's made a lot of strange/wrong decisions since I've been on here, keeps us entertained though

I had a Beamer but had to sell it to go towards the deposit of our house so for the past year or so I've had a golf. Wanna get a new motor before the baby comes so was going to look at another Beamer but a 4 door. 61 plate sport plus, only a 318 but gotta be a bit sensible for now. Thing is he still owes £11000+ on it and speaking to bmw I can't pay it off he has to so dunno what to do


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, he started at £1700 dropped it to £1500, then told people if it ain't sold soon he'd take £1000. He's made a lot of strange/wrong decisions since I've been on here, keeps us entertained though
> 
> I had a Beamer but had to sell it to go towards the deposit of our house so for the past year or so I've had a golf. Wanna get a new motor before the baby comes so was going to look at another Beamer but a 4 door. 61 plate sport plus, only a 318 but gotta be a bit sensible for now. Thing is he still owes £11000+ on it and speaking to bmw I can't pay it off he has to so dunno what to do


Loved my golf! And yeah you know the score don't be buying a car with finance owing on it. Get a diesel Beamer and get it mapped / chipped


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta be 320D minimum surly? By the time you've put kids n a missus in a 318 it's possibly the slowest thing on the road and terrible mpg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Loved my golf! And yeah you know the score don't be buying a car with finance owing on it. Get a diesel Beamer and get it mapped / chipped


I've sacked it off, he was prepared to clear the finance but wanted me to leave a deposit then pick the car up beginning of march as that's when he gets a company car. Fvck knows why he's advertising it now. The earliest he would give it up was end of jan but for that he wanted the full payment. Tyres only had 3mm left on them as well. Fvcking idiot.

My time will come swan when I can get myself a badboy motor but it'll be a few years yet. For now it's boring and slow for me



sneeky_dave said:


> Gotta be 320D minimum surly? By the time you've put kids n a missus in a 318 it's possibly the slowest thing on the road and terrible mpg


I know what your saying Dave but it's what comes up, we're Carless ATM. I was thinking of leasing one but it ain't as cheap as I thought. Fvcks knows what to do


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyway done legs today. Got bad pip from 1.5ml in the ass last night but manned it out. Strength was up and felt good

Done leg press, leg extensions, ham curls, calf raises. All 5x5 with a 90sec rest


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Anyway done legs today. Got bad pip from 1.5ml in the ass last night but manned it out. Strength was up and felt good
> 
> Done leg press, leg extensions, ham curls, calf raises. All 5x5 with a 90sec rest


What dose of nandrotest is it your on now?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What dose of nandrotest is it your on now?


1.5ml eod. It's 133/67 per ml mate. Anymore than that would cripple me, it'd have to be ed jabs for more


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fvcked my shoulder today doing decline. I've had problems with it for at least a year now but just work around it. This time though it felt bad. I'm fuming

Looking and reading through the net I thinks it's my rotator cuff.

Today's push session was obviously a washout. Fvck knows what to do.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcked my shoulder today doing decline. I've had problems with it for at least a year now but just work around it. This time though it felt bad. I'm fuming
> 
> Looking and reading through the net I thinks it's my rotator cuff.
> 
> Today's push session was obviously a washout. Fvck knows what to do.


I'd start a new thread in the injuries section personally. Lots of clued up members when it comes to boo boo's

Terrible thing to injury, I've forever minor problems so know it's hard to get past


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd start a new thread in the injuries section personally. Lots of clued up members when it comes to boo boo's
> 
> Terrible thing to injury, I've forever minor problems so know it's hard to get past


Started one a few months back, got some good advise but didn't listen and trained through same as I probably will do this time if I can. I know I'm an idiot but that's just the way I am.

Although it's not hurt like this before. Normally I can feel it as I push at the start of a rep but once I'm past that initial feeling it's fine. Can't shoulder press properly though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I'd give a little update. Weight this morning was up to 14.13 1/4 so 18lbs in 4 weeks.

Work has gone maic again so haven't been gym for a couple of days but will try and go tomorrow/sat/sun

All lifts have been going up wach session apart from chin ups which haven't budged since I started and it's fvcking me off now.

Oh and I've started stocking up on more gear. Got 1 shpinx npp, so this blast will be between 7-8 weeks, 2 hacks t400 should get today and gonna add now @.5ml for when this blast finishes. 2 sphinx tren a and some t3s for next blast which will be for about 6 weeks before I go away in a stag do.

I might get some mast soon. Anyone know if it's ok to have in your system whilst sunning it and getting smashed for 4 days solid? I'm gonna stop the tren a a week before I go and will carry on once back but might add mast e if it's ok


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcked my shoulder today doing decline. I've had problems with it for at least a year now but just work around it. This time though it felt bad. I'm fuming
> 
> Looking and reading through the net I thinks it's my rotator cuff.
> 
> Today's push session was obviously a washout. Fvck knows what to do.


I did my shoulder at the end of my last cycle. My physio gave me some exercises to do. Y'know the gay bent arm rotations the skinny people do at the gym. It did help actually.

not my credibility of course


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Thought I'd give a little update. Weight this morning was up to 14.13 1/4 so 18lbs in 4 weeks.
> 
> Work has gone maic again so haven't been gym for a couple of days but will try and go tomorrow/sat/sun
> 
> ...


my top tip for chins, is to do them 3-4 times a week. not full on. Just in between sets knock out a set of 5

it's amazing how quickly you will progress. when doing chest and legs i try and get a minimum of 50 in the session. Never go failure and you don't have to do some every set.

I've did 80+ today and could have done more.

I'm aiming for 200 with strict form. Dead serious


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> my top tip for chins, is to do them 3-4 times a week. not full on. Just in between sets knock out a set of 5
> 
> it's amazing how quickly you will progress. when doing chest and legs i try and get a minimum of 50 in the session. Never go failure and you don't have to do some every set.
> 
> ...


Think I'll give the chins a go, nothing else is working, although that does sound brutal. Only manage 30 from 5 sets normally

Did you get referred to a physio from your doctor or do it off your own back?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Think I'll give the chins a go, nothing else is working, although that does sound brutal. Only manage 30 from 5 sets normally
> 
> Did you get referred to a physio from your doctor or do it off your own back?


i have a mate and she does it as mate rates 20 quid a go which is amazing for london

with the chins. Just aim to do 10 sets of 3 for the first few sessions then see how many sets you get doing 4 reps in a week or so. When you build up to 10 sets of 4 reps move on to 10 sets of 5 reps etc.

my goal is to get to 20 sets 10.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> i have a mate and she does it as mate rates 20 quid a go which is amazing for london
> 
> with the chins. Just aim to do 10 sets of 3 for the first few sessions then see how many sets you get doing 4 reps in a week or so. When you build up to 10 sets of 4 reps move on to 10 sets of 5 reps etc.
> 
> my goal is to get to 20 sets 10.


That's good mate, think the one near me is over £40. If it gets worse I might go doctors and see if they'll refer me.

No training tonight again I'm working late but I'll defo give your suggestion a go for a while. My core strength has never been that great. Don't think I'll get to 20 sets if 10 though lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

do it. when you get half decent at Pull ups it's a great feeling.

When you aren't small and can do 15-20 in one go (which I used to be able to do) it's a bit of a superman feeling


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Done legs tonight. Worked late every night this week so no gym, was in the mood for a good workout. I was knackered so had a powerstack and smashed them. Struggled to walk afterwards. Done some abs at the end

Im on about a gram of gear ATM. Should get my t400 tomorrow, already got sphinx npp so dunno whether to add that to what I'm taking already @.5ml t400 1ml npp or add it but keep my weekly intake at around 1gram so 1 jab less of nandrotest. Strength and weight is still going up, so greed or sensible


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push done. Smashed it. I know people say they feel gear within days but for me it's about 4 weeks that I really feel I'm on something and that was today. I felt great in the gym even though im fvcking knackered I could of gone on for ages

Incline 4x5 1x10

Decline 4x5 1x9

Cable flys 4x5 1x9

Cable shoulder press 4x5 1x8

Cable 1 arm reverse pulls 4x5 1x7

Over head extensions 4x5 1x8

Finished with dips 2x17 1x15

All the above is with about a 90sec rest between sets. I haven't put weight because I workout at home and use a leverage machine so lifts are way different to normal bench etc. but all lifts are up on last session and last set in everything went way above 5 so will go up again next

I've lost 2lbs the last couple of days so gonna up the cals slightly


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Another good session. Had a powerstack as I am ****ed from work which have a nice boost. Done

Wide grip chins 6,6,6,6,6

Rows 4x10 1x11

Face pulls from low 4x5 1x7

Normal pull-ups 3x5

High cable curls 4x5 1x9

Ez bar 4x5 1x6

Flat bar cable curls 4x6 1x9 drop 12kg 1x8

Finished with some ab work

My t400 come yesterday so I din .5 t400 (hacks) 1ml npp (sphinx), couldn't get shpinx t400.

I replaced .7ml nandrotest so it works out 107mg test and 56mg npp more. To most sounds pointless but wanted to bring in the t400 coz I'm gonna cruise for a bit and the gains are coming anyway so no real need to wack it up yet. The extra npp a and t400 gives me 7.5-8 weeks instead of 6


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

No gym last night and probably not until Friday. Another manic week at work so I'll be late every night I think, hopefully the last week of it though.

Hit 15st bang on this morning though


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> No gym last night and probably not until Friday. Another manic week at work so I'll be late every night I think, hopefully the last week of it though.
> 
> Hit 15st bang on this morning though


I'm still 86kg eating 5k 5 days out of 7 haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm still 86kg eating 5k 5 days out of 7 haha


Wonder why. Have you messed about with macros to see if that helps?

I have high protein anyway so haven't really adjusted that since the start, I've just increased carbs and fats. I stalled last week so started having my shakes with milk and added another tablespoon of evoo and peanut butter to morning shake. On this gear I always seem to feel hungry so increasing isn't a problem. Haven't got a clue what my macros are must be quite high though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a shvt week, worked all weekend and late every night but back in the gym today after 5 days off.

Done legs, press, curls, extensions. Strength was up on press and extensions but stuck on curls.

Diet hasn't been that great but still 15st bang on. Dunno whether to up the cals some more, feel like I'm adding too much fat for my liking.

Anyway working late should be done for a while now so gonna start smashing it, hate it when u can't go


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Woke up with a stinking cold this morning. If I'd have trained during the week I would of blown gym out but decided I've had to much time off, Popped a powerstack and done push. Thought I was gonna have a terrible workout but all lifts was slightly up on last push session even though I felt like shvt. Love being on


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ive been having the whole cold/manic work pressure too.

I feel shattered all the time. Hopefully the test will kick in soon and be a nice boost


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Ive been having the whole cold/manic work pressure too.
> 
> I feel shattered all the time. Hopefully the test will kick in soon and be a nice boost


Until Friday I'd had 1 day off since new year and have worked late most nights. Been off all weekend and where I slowed down my body just said bvllocks to ya and have me a cold. Haven't started your chin up tip yet but as soon as I shift the cold I'm in it

Powerstack is a nice little boost although the crash after when you've got a cold ain't to good


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just done pull. Although I've got a cold all lifts still went up apart from chins . Had a powerstack to get me through the workout which helped and kept intensity up. Done

Wide grip pull. 5x6

Normal pull. 3x5 1x6

Face pulls from floor. 4x5 1x8

Rows. 4x10 1x12

Ez bar. 4c5 1x7

Hammer curls 4x5 1x8

Flat bar curls 4x10 drop 10kg 1x8

Haven't weighed myself for a few days, diet hasn't been that great but will weigh in tomorrow morning


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Until Friday I'd had 1 day off since new year and have worked late most nights. Been off all weekend and where I slowed down my body just said bvllocks to ya and have me a cold. Haven't started your chin up tip yet but as soon as I shift the cold I'm in it
> 
> Powerstack is a nice little boost although the crash after when you've got a cold ain't to good


lol, i popped by power stack before my bike ride and it got me through it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, i popped by power stack before my bike ride and it got me through it


Good shvt ain't it. I've been using it for about a year now, I'm sort of relying on it so wanna get myself off it for a bit. Will try when I get rid of the cold.

Dredding starting cardio again, haven't done any since last summer. Looking forward to being fit again but not getting there lol. Should of kept it up, just one of those things, once you let it slide you sort if let it go

Gotta get ripped for the end of May so I'll be bringing it back in at the end of my bulk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Good shvt ain't it. I've been using it for about a year now, I'm sort of relying on it so wanna get myself off it for a bit. Will try when I get rid of the cold.
> 
> Dredding starting cardio again, haven't done any since last summer. Looking forward to being fit again but not getting there lol. Should of kept it up, just one of those things, once you let it slide you sort if let it go
> 
> Gotta get ripped for the end of May so I'll be bringing it back in at the end of my bulk


I'm going to the Bahama's in April on a work achievers trip and the arrogant bastard at work who loves himself has been telling everyone he's going to have the best six pack. I never said anything back, but i need to show him up lol

motivation is motivation.

I'm using T3 for the first time. not noticing anything so far.

i've cut back on the Powerstack and ECA for last week to reduce my tolerence and not have too much going on at once.

i've managed to get to the gym in the morning without any stims the other day. Squats were a bitch though 

I tell you what, once you get into it. Cardio is a very satisfying thing. I'm keeping the variety up. Cycling, boxing, LISS. I might even bust an insanity episode when i get closer to the deadline lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm going to the Bahama's in April on a work achievers trip and the arrogant bastard at work who loves himself has been telling everyone he's going to have the best six pack. I never said anything back, but i need to show him up lol
> 
> motivation is motivation.
> 
> ...


That's the sort of thing that would get me motivated, sounds like a cock.

I've got t3s and tren to use for when I cut 7 weeks out of when I go away, never used either but am quite looking forward to the experience. Now work has slowed down I might start brining cardio in a couple of times a week so it ain't so hard when I need to start smashing it. Got my best results from fasted cardio before work last year. Insanity is a killer

Just got back from a carvery eat way to much


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's the sort of thing that would get me motivated, sounds like a cock.
> 
> I've got t3s and tren to use for when I cut 7 weeks out of when I go away, never used either but am quite looking forward to the experience. Now work has slowed down I might start brining cardio in a couple of times a week so it ain't so hard when I need to start smashing it. Got my best results from fasted cardio before work last year. Insanity is a killer
> 
> Just got back from a carvery eat way to much


he is, he's kinda alright. He's just 'that guy'

he bought some protein last time he wanted to get in shape, got me 10 quid referral points from gonutrition and ended up not using the protein and giving it me.

so long as i look the best that what counts.

Not sure i want to use tren this time?, let's see how i get on without it and i can bring it in at the end


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> he is, he's kinda alright. He's just 'that guy'
> 
> he bought some protein last time he wanted to get in shape, got me 10 quid referral points from gonutrition and ended up not using the protein and giving it me.
> 
> ...


I've gotta try it to see what all the hype is about. Still don't know whether to add mast e yet though. From what I've read you have to be very low body fat to notice anything. Although I think it helps with the tren sides.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've gotta try it to see what all the hype is about. Still don't know whether to add mast e yet though. From what I've read you have to be very low body fat to notice anything. Although I think it helps with the tren sides.


I did 4 weeks of rip blend and it made some nice changes. gained a lot of mass, but a lot was water/gycogen and went quickly after stopping. looked good whilst on though.

i'm on test and mast E.

i'm not especially lean, but will report on how I get on


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why no weights listed mate, how long you bulking for and when you starting cutting. You gonna keep juicing though out the cut ergo stay on forever?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Why no weights listed mate, how long you bulking for and when you starting cutting. You gonna keep juicing though out the cut ergo stay on forever?


Where I train at home I use a leverage machine for chest a lot of exercises. I push 135kg on incline on that 4x5 1x10 last time which is way off what proper incline would be. I write down everything in doors, just didn't want to confuse people that I'm an animal in the gym when I'm not lol.

I wanna be ripped by the end of May, I'm way off ripped ATM. Probably got another 2 weeks worth of 1-2 weeks worth on nandrotest/npp left but I don't know where to go from there. I'll probably drop down to a cruise for a few weeks, try and maintain then about 8 weeks out start tren with some t3. 15.1 1/2 this morning up over 20lbs from 1st jan

Dunno about coming off was thinking end if July until next year but who knows. Mrs is due April and I don't want anymore so we will see lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@SwAn1. I use one of these, free weights (dumbells go up to 42kg) and I've got a crossover machine

View attachment 165831


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @SwAn1. I use one of these, free weights (dumbells go up to 42kg) and I've got a crossover machine
> 
> View attachment 165831


Looks decent


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looks decent


Does the job mate and it's safe. I can push heavy and not worry about killing myself. With that the crossover and free weights I can cover everything I need. Just means I get to see the family more although I do miss the gym and will join up again one day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Does the job mate and it's safe. I can push heavy and not worry about killing myself. With that the crossover and free weights I can cover everything I need. Just means I get to see the family more although I do miss the gym and will join up again one day


Looks a lot better than the standard Argos multi gyms lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Where I train at home I use a leverage machine for chest a lot of exercises. I push 135kg on incline on that 4x5 1x10 last time which is way off what proper incline would be. I write down everything in doors, just didn't want to confuse people that I'm an animal in the gym when I'm not lol.
> 
> I wanna be ripped by the end of May, I'm way off ripped ATM. Probably got another 2 weeks worth of 1-2 weeks worth on nandrotest/npp left but I don't know where to go from there. I'll probably drop down to a cruise for a few weeks, try and maintain then about 8 weeks out start tren with some t3. 15.1 1/2 this morning up over 20lbs from 1st jan
> 
> Dunno about coming off was thinking end if July until next year but who knows. Mrs is due April and I don't want anymore so we will see lol


20lbs fuk ME not messing about are ya. Good man!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I would love a home gym set up.

I want to get a power cage and oly platform.

a multi purpose double pulley would be great too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 20lbs fuk ME not messing about are ya. Good man!


Haha I had been on the pvss nye the night before so was probably well dehydrated but yeah I'm going at it quite hard. I've never bulked properly before. Last summer I ended up 14.3 and pretty lean, by May I'd like to be between 14.10-15 with a 6pack. Dunno if Thats a bit ambitious but I'm gonna give it a good go

Don't feel I look 20lbs heavier although a lot of clothes don't fit


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rest day yesterday and legs today. Cold is getting the better of me and should of really had another day off. Only done extensions, press, curls. And no improvement in last session


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I had been on the pvss nye the night before so was probably well dehydrated but yeah I'm going at it quite hard. I've never bulked properly before. Last summer I ended up 14.3 and pretty lean, by May I'd like to be between 14.10-15 with a 6pack. Dunno if Thats a bit ambitious but I'm gonna give it a good go
> 
> Don't feel I look 20lbs heavier although a lot of clothes don't fit


Yeah I'm sat at 16 stone currently look soft at 15 stone 6 I had abs shape to my shoulders etc. fuk it it's winter


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I'm sat at 16 stone currently look soft at 15 stone 6 I had abs shape to my shoulders etc. fuk it it's winter


That was my thoughts exactly. I don't really mind having a bit of a gut ATM and I like to eat. The hard work and cut will be 6-8 weeks when i start tren


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That was my thoughts exactly. I don't really mind having a bit of a gut ATM and I like to eat. The hard work and cut will be 6-8 weeks when i start tren


I almost like my 20% podgyness


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Feeling a bit better today, still got a cold but not as bad. Anyway push done and for you @SwAn1 my lifts

Jan2 leverage decline 150 4x5 1x8. Today 170 4x5 1x9

Jan2 Leverage incline 110 4x5 1x6. Today. 130 4c5 1x8

Jan2 Cable shoulder press 16 4x5 1x9. Today 24. 4x5 1x8.

Jan2 Over head rope extension 46. 4x5 1x10. Today 60. 4x5 1x10

Jan2 reverse 1arm pull down. 18. 5x5 1x10. Today 30. 5x5

Today cable flys 22 4x6 1x8

Today dips. 3x20

Some ab work

I'd had a few weeks off before so new strength would come back quite quick

View attachment 165939
View attachment 165940


First pic after about 3 weeks off and a night on the pvss. 13.9

Second after a push sesh so a bit pumped and 15.1

What do You guys think? should keep bulking or lay off the cals a bit, I feel I'm adding a bit to much fat. I've never bulked before so advise would be appreciated


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Feeling a bit better today, still got a cold but not as bad. Anyway push done and for you @SwAn1 my lifts
> 
> Jan2 leverage decline 150 4x5 1x8. Today 170 4x5 1x9
> 
> ...


We look pretty similar I'll have to up my game I've let my diet slip getting a bit chubby lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> We look pretty similar I'll have to up my game I've let my diet slip getting a bit chubby lol


Lol it's easy to eat shvt when it's winter and your covered up. What do you or anyone else think about my cal intake. I've defiantly added fat and I don't wanna make cutting any harder than it has to be. I've got about 2 weeks left of nandrotest/npp, just keep bulking for them 2 weeks?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah keep bulking your not fat just a little soft


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep bulking deffo. A little fat has to be expected with a bulk. Any fat is gonna feel loads if you've been previously lean but to an average person is still counted as slim.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fvck it your both right and I only have about 2 weeks left anyway. Finding it hard to eat the last few days and eating is something I don't normally struggle with


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done weights still going up. I was a couple of pounds down today dunno why and have had heartburn all afternoon. Chicken curry for dinner and gonna watch a film. Watched john wick was watchable but I didn't really rate it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Was supposed to be a reset day today but I'm working tomorrow morning then out for a few beers in the afternoon with pals so thought I better get legs in coz I won't be doing them tomorrow and Sunday May be a right off as well. Wasn't really feeling great today and only managed

Press 4x10 1x13

Extensions 5x8

Curls 5x8

Then gave up so no calfs.

Chicken and mushroom risotto for dinner tonight then a film me thinks. I watched the first 'better call Saul' last night, wasn't impressed and won't be watching anymore until I hear from others that it gets better


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a touch at work today and finished at 11.30 so decided to train. Had that feeling I was gonna have a good workout but took a powerstack anyway and done push.

Leverage incline 140 4x5 1x8 (pb)

Leverage decline 170 4x5 1x9

Cable crossover 26 a side 3x5 1x12

Delt destroyer 22x15 drop 10x12 drop 6x10 done that twice. @liam0810 fvck me the pump from ghat was unbelievable, how the fvck that bloke done that for 5mins I do not know. Loved the exercise though so cheers

Front raises 12 4x8 1x15

Flat bar push down 60 3x6 1x12

Behind head dumbell raise 14 4x8 1x14

And a bit of ab work

I've had heartburn for about a week now. Comes in the afternoon which is quite annoying. And this morning I had to run for the train. I had really bad shin pumps would npp cause this?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Told you mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Had a touch at work today and finished at 11.30 so decided to train. Had that feeling I was gonna have a good workout but took a powerstack anyway and done push.
> 
> Leverage incline 140 4x5 1x8 (pb)
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I'll have to give it a go. My rear delts are lacking



liam0810 said:


> Told you mate!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha, I'll have to give it a go. My rear delts are lacking


I'm the same as you mate. If I'd been in a gym and see someone doing them would of thought wtf but as it came from someone like Liam had to give it a go. Seriously mate they fvck you up lol. Let me know how you get on


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm the same as you mate. If I'd been in a gym and see someone doing them would of thought wtf but as it came from someone like Liam had to give it a go. Seriously mate they fvck you up lol. Let me know how you get on


where was the video again, i need to see it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> where was the video again, i need to see it.


rear delt destroyer set - YouTube


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> rear delt destroyer set - YouTube


cheers pal, just saw that's matt kroc, he knows a thing or two about building muscle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Popped a powerstack and done pull

Normal chins (Palm to ceiling) 4x6 1x8

High face pulls 50 4x5 1x8

Flat bar pull down (fvck knows what they're called) 56 4x5 1x10

Lawnmowers 42 4c5 1x7

Ez 34+bar close grip 4c8 1x10

Rope hammer 50 4c5 1x10

Across body curls 16 4x8 1x12 drop 10 1x10

Guns felt like they was gonna explode after that. Great workout, felt strong as an ox. I've done 6 days straight now where work has eased off and feel great for it. Every session is better than the last

Oh and I was 15.3 this morning although I don't feel I look it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fvcked rest day off and done legs.

Leverage leg press 100 1x20. 130. 1x15. 180 4x10 1x14

Leg extensions 100 1x12. 110 4x8 1x9

Leg curls 61.25. 4x8 1x10

Did some light leverage squats. Ain't done them for months coz I fvcked lower back but done 100. 4x10 1x12

Calves felt really tight doing curls still so left them out today.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Feeling a bit better today, still got a cold but not as bad. Anyway push done and for you @SwAn1 my lifts
> 
> Jan2 leverage decline 150 4x5 1x8. Today 170 4x5 1x9
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. Big difference and don't look much fatter at all.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate. Big difference and don't look much fatter at all.


Cheers mate. Think it's where I've never properly bulked, I like being over 15st but I wanna be hard and ripped lol. Don't like it when I sit down and my gut hangs over my shorts although it's winter so don't matter too much. Bring on the graft and the cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Think it's where I've never properly bulked, I like being over 15st but I wanna be hard and ripped lol. Don't like it when I sit down and my gut hangs over my shorts although it's winter so don't matter too much. Bring on the graft and the cut


Mine does that now lol. When you cut you'll look massive I reckon. I was 15stone 7 at the end of my bulk. 14stone now and look a lot bigger than I did then.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Mine does that now lol. When you cut you'll look massive I reckon. I was 15stone 7 at the end of my bulk. 14stone now and look a lot bigger than I did then.


I hope so mate. Last summer I finished at 14.3 and lean so I've gotta do better than that. I'm aiming for between 14.10-15st lean by the end of May. Might be a bit ambitious but you gotta set yourself a goal

If I cut as well as you have I'll be well happy. I like to eat nice things though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just banged in the last 1.8ml of nandrotest. Gains have been good but I ain't gonna miss the pip. I've got 7ml sphinx npp left so enough for another 2 weeks or so and that's the bulk over


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

15.25 this morning. So +23.25


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 15.25 this morning. So +23.25


what the **** is that measurement?

Go metric man, it's the 21st century


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> what the **** is that measurement?
> 
> Go metric man, it's the 21st century


Haha. The mrs likes the scales on st, she moans if I change it.

I wrote that on the way to the train station so was still half a sleep. It should have read 15st4.25lbs but for you sir I shall convert

97kg or 214lbs an increase of 23lbs so far in 2 days short of 7 weeks ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull fone and a few pbs. Happy days

Leverage decline 180 4x5 1x8

Leverage incline 140 4x5 1x8

Cable flys 24 4x5 1x8

Cable shoulder press 25 4x5 1x8

Over head extensions 62 4x5 1x10

1 arm reverse pull downs 30 4x5 1x8

Dips 20,19,15. Tris we're shot to bits by then

Got pip in left glute, right delt and right thigh not gonna miss that


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Brilliant gains and has inspired me to get on it. Just have to find some slin pins for the HCG.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mince Pies said:


> Brilliant gains and has inspired me to get on it. Just have to find some slin pins for the HCG.


Cheers mate. I've never properly bulked before but it's going quite well. I'm getting stronger every session and hitting pbs so stronger than what I was last summer. Bulking is the easy part, I have roughly 2 weeks left, it's the cut that takes the work and commitment.

I get all my pins from exchange supplies, you can get discreet packaging from them. You can buy slins from eBay though just don't know about the packaging


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gonna have a night off tonight. I've done 8 or 9 straight and need a rest.

Had an argument with the mrs last night or shall I say I sulked. She ain't putting out as much as I need/want ATM and I got the hump. She said I can't have it all the time. I seem to be poking her with it morning, night and any other chance I get. She is 7 and a half months pregnant but I'm ON and I need it lol. I've sort of apologised for being a little inconsiderate but we shall see


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I'd add a days diet. I don't count macros, reason for this is the mrs preps my food and if I asked her to measure everything accurately she'd give me a fvck off tablet. Today I've had

6am 2scoop protein, 2scoops instant oats, 2 tablespoons of evoo and 500ml of semi skimmed milk

8am. Ham and coleslaw wrap (half a pack of ham)

10am egg mayo and crispy bacon wrap (3 eggs), about 100grams of prawns, handful of mixed nuts

12.30pm chicken curry and rice (roughly 200g chic, 125g brown rice)

3pm egg mayo and crispy bacon wrap (3 eggs)

5pm banana

6.30pm 2 scoops protein (days I train 2 scoops of dextrose as well)

8pm hoisin chicken and noodles (200g chic, 150g noodles with sesame seed oil)

10.30pm 2 scoops of protein and a heaped tablespoon of peanut butter 300ml of milk

Everything is there or thereabouts and most days are pretty simular. Might be a couple of hundred cals out using different meat/sauces etc


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still quietly watching


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

15st 6lbs or 216lbs this morning. Up 25lbs in 7 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> 15st 6lbs or 216lbs this morning. Up 25lbs in 7 weeks


Smashing it mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Smashing it mate.


Cheers mate, i am trying lol. Eating is the easy bit the graft is still to come


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, i am trying lol. Eating is the easy bit the graft is still to come


You'll do it mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 15st 6lbs or 216lbs this morning. Up 25lbs in 7 weeks


ha ha ha, not bad! Keep up the good work


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Think I've decided to do the rest of my npp in the next week so I have 6 weeks for a cruise. @Dead lee I'm after some advise mate

Is a 6 week cruise ok (.5 ml test 400 once a week)?

Should I start to cut on the cruise or wait until I blast again?

And is 1 week long enough for tren a to be out my system before I go away on a 4 day stag do?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Think I've decided to do the rest of my npp in the next week so I have 6 weeks for a cruise. @Dead lee I'm after some advise mate
> 
> Is a 6 week cruise ok (.5 ml test 400 once a week)?
> 
> ...


Its a break from higher dose thats about it really, you can start to cut but will drop some water weight when the gear lowers out maybe giving the impression you are losing muscle, aim for around 1-2 pounds, i wouldnt go for more than that.

I will be dropping tren a out 1 week before mine and possibly switch to alpha winstrol injects 10 days before


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Its a break from higher dose thats about it really, you can start to cut but will drop some water weight when the gear lowers out maybe giving the impression you are losing muscle, aim for around 1-2 pounds, i wouldnt go for more than that.
> 
> I will be dropping tren a out 1 week before mine and possibly switch to alpha winstrol injects 10 days before


Cheers mate. I think I'll go with the cruise (sensible option). I know I'm gonna drop quite a bit of water I'm 25lbs up in 7 weeks. I think I'll just introduce a bit of cardio (haven't done any since last summer) and drop cals slowly then hit it hard when I blast.

Also what's your opinion on adding mast? I know it helps with tren sides but in wuite high bf so don't know if it's worth it??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. I think I'll go with the cruise (sensible option). I know I'm gonna drop quite a bit of water I'm 25lbs up in 7 weeks. I think I'll just introduce a bit of cardio (haven't done any since last summer) and drop cals slowly then hit it hard when I blast.
> 
> Also what's your opinion on adding mast? I know it helps with tren sides but in wuite high bf so don't know if it's worth it??


I think mast is best used when lower BF for sure, a lot of what it gives cant be seen, it will give good hardness though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I think mast is best used when lower BF for sure, a lot of what it gives cant be seen, it will give good hardness though


Cheers mate. I'll see how I get on over the next 6-7 weeks. Last question mate sorry lol. What's the crack with having it your system whilst being on a stag do? Obviously tren is a no no but what about mast?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done

Wide grip chins 5x6 (still struggling)

Face pull from floor 80 4x5 1x8

Rows 104 4x10 1x13

Hammer curls 23 4x5 1x8

Seated incline curls 11 4x8 1x10

Flat bar 53 5x10 drop 40 1x7

Every lift up again apart from the wide chins. Might have to start mr piemans idea. It's just laziness, I only have roughly 90secs between sets and doing chins in that time will do me in I think


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. I'll see how I get on over the next 6-7 weeks. Last question mate sorry lol. What's the crack with having it your system whilst being on a stag do? Obviously tren is a no no but what about mast?


Everythings exaggerated by gear, dehydration , sodium , blood pressure etc so really nothings ideal but mast is on the weaker scale in comparison.

Stay hydrated , watching carbs and sodium all helps


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Everythings exaggerated by gear, dehydration , sodium , blood pressure etc so really nothings ideal but mast is on the weaker scale in comparison.
> 
> Stay hydrated , watching carbs and sodium all helps


Staying hydrated on a 4 night bender is easier said than done lol but thanks for the info I'll take it all in to consideration when I blast again ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mrs made a comment about how big the guns looked last night after I finished gym. Tbh I didn't think the had grown that much as I struggle a bit with bis. So I thought I'd have a measure

View attachment 166337
.

Not the best pic I know but fvcking shocked me. At the end of last years cycle they finished at 16.25", probably started this cycle at under 16" so well happy with that.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Done legs tonight.

Extensions 75 1x15. 100 1x12. 112.5 4x8 1x9

Curls 62.5 4x8 1x9

Leverage press 185 4x10 1x15

Light leverage squat 120 4x10 1x12 (back playing up)

Left calves out again, still don't feel right and done some ab work to finish.

Got spag bol for dinner tonight then gonna have a bath and jab .5ml t400 and 1.5 npp (an extra .5ml npp coz I'm fvcking crazy like that)

Happy Friday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

+1lb this morning

Gonna get myself up soon, have some breakfast and smash push


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push done.

Leverage incline 145 4x5 1x8

Leverage decline 180 1x5, struggled so dropped to 175 3x5 1x9

Cable crossover 30 a side 4x5 1x10

Delt destroyer 22 drop 11. 18-12 x2

Front raises 4x5 1x12

Rope push down 58 4x5 1x12

Flat bar push down 64x5 1x15

Behind head dumbell raises 15 4x8


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all. Had a ruby last night and a few beers . Diet wasn't that great yesterday and I'm 2lbs lighter this morning, so not really happy about that. Gonna try and eat loads and do pull at some stage today


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

And you still weigh more than me :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> And you still weigh more than me :/


Can't complain I'm still 25lbs up. Want hit 2stone by Thursday, all lean muscle obviously and I won't have anyone tell me it's not lol. That'll be 8 weeks in total and bulk done


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done

Normal chin ups (palm to ceiling) 4x6 1x9

Face pull high 54 4x5 1x12

Flat bar straight arm pull down 62 4x5 1x11

Lawnmowers 43 4x5 1x8

Ez 36 plus bar 4x8 1x11

Rope hammer curls 52 4x5 1x7

Cross body dumbbell curls 18 4x8 1x9


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Late, but in


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Late, but in


Cheers mate. Just coming to the end of my bulk, gonna cruise for 6 weeks and start a slow cut then blast hit the cut hard for 6 weeks before I go away


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> 15st 6lbs or 216lbs this morning. Up 25lbs in 7 weeks


Makin' All kinds of Gains!

View attachment 166548


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gonna have a deserved night off, im knackered. Got sheperds pie tonight for dinner so looking forward to that with lean fresh mince @FelonE lol

Put the 2lbs back on over yesterday and another half lb. It must of been from having a few beers and being dehydrated


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Gonna have a deserved night off, im knackered. Got sheperds pie tonight for dinner so looking forward to that with lean fresh mince @FelonE lol
> 
> Put the 2lbs back on over yesterday and another half lb. It must of been from having a few beers and being dehydrated


Lol fvcker


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Legs done

Leverage leg press 130x15 170x10 190 4x10 1x13

Curls 63.75 4x8 1x9

Extensions 112.5 4x8 1x9 drop 70 1x10

Done some light calve raises wasn't counting though just getting them to burn and done some ab work to finish


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

28.75lbs in 8 weeks :laugh:. Jabbed 1.5ml npp .5ml t400 last night. I've got about 1ml left of npp so might as well use that up tonight. Gonna try and get up to 30lbs by Friday then start cutting back the cals and start a slow cut whilst on a cruise


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Trimmed up the rug last night and in the middle of a push sesh so pumped thought I'd take some comparison pics

View attachment 166723
View attachment 166724


View attachment 166725
View attachment 166726


First 2 are New Year's Day 13.9. Second 2 today 15.9

A bit bloated, obviously carrying quite a bit if water but well happy with my first ever bulk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

Unit.

That is all


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> Unit.
> 
> That is all


Lol cheers mate. Gutted it's coming to the end. I've got 1ml of npp to jab tonight and then I'm cruising for 6 weeks. Wanna stay on but gotta be sensible :-(. First time cruising then first time tren for 6 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push done

Leverage decline 130 1x10. 185 4x5 1x8

Leverage incline 142.5 5x5

Cable flys 26 4x5 1x7

Cable shoulder press 26 4x5 1x6

Overhead rope extensions 63 4x5 1x7

Reverse grip straight arm pull done 31 4x5 1x7

Dips 20/20/17


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol cheers mate. Gutted it's coming to the end. I've got 1ml of npp to jab tonight and then I'm cruising for 6 weeks. Wanna stay on but gotta be sensible :-(. First time cruising then first time tren for 6 weeks :thumb:


You'll welcome the break tbh mate 

I need to jab tonight but I'm knackered lol

Haha, tren.... Lovely TREN! If it's well dosed it's like being on cycle with a turbo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll welcome the break tbh mate
> 
> I need to jab tonight but I'm knackered lol
> 
> Haha, tren.... Lovely TREN! If it's well dosed it's like being on cycle with a turbo


Yeah your probably right mate. I just love being on, I've literally got stronger and bigger day by day. Happy I won't be jabbing eod for a while, I ain't gonna miss that or the pip.

Am well looking forward to running tren although the night sweats might do me in. I will probably add mast as well depending on how much fat I drop over the next 6 weeks. I'm gonna drop cals slowly and bring in cardio. Don't wanna go too aggressive until I blast again.

I've got 13 weeks from now to get ripped. The graft starts here lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah your probably right mate. I just love being on, I've literally got stronger and bigger day by day. Happy I won't be jabbing eod for a while, I ain't gonna miss that or the pip.
> 
> Am well looking forward to running tren although the night sweats might do me in. I will probably add mast as well depending on how much fat I drop over the next 6 weeks. I'm gonna drop cals slowly and bring in cardio. Don't wanna go too aggressive until I blast again.
> 
> I've got 13 weeks from now to get ripped. The graft starts here lol


Addictive isn't it.

Haha, same mate. Just a chore sometimes isn't it. Needs must!! Lol

Night sweats are annoying, you'll wake up and think WTF has happened..... Oh, it's the tren 

But you get used to it 

Personally I always use mast with tren, helps sides and helps keep water off. I've tried tren without mast and I was the nastiest príck around - not a good idea for me 

13 weeks you'll be ripped


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Addictive isn't it.
> 
> Haha, same mate. Just a chore sometimes isn't it. Needs must!! Lol
> 
> ...


You've twisted my arm, I'll get some ordered. ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Done last jab before bed last night, it's all gone :-(.

I'm gonna eat the same today, I'm doing pull tonight then that's it bulk over


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Done last jab before bed last night, it's all gone :-(.
> 
> I'm gonna eat the same today, I'm doing pull tonight then that's it bulk over


Welcome to cutting f**got. No one gives a **** here. Come in. The waters tepid


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Welcome to cutting f**got. No one gives a **** here. Come in. The waters tepid


Tepid? It's fvcking freezing you fvcker. I've literally done no cardio since last summer


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done

Wide grip chins 5x6 (still no movement)

Face pull from floor 82 4x5 1x9

Rows 110 4x10 1x13

Diagonal pulls 19 4x5 1x8

Hammer curls 24 4x5 1x8

Seated incline curls 12 4x8 1x11

Flat bar curls 60 4x5 1x7 drop 40 1x10

Guns pumped measured just under 17" tonight. Would be nice if in 13 weeks they was the same size but ripped, bound to be an inch of water though I bet


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gonna start cutting back on the cals today. I'm not going back to or below maintenance I'm just gonna cut back on things I've added in week by week and try to hold on to as much muscles as poss (will lose quite a but of water I expect) while losing a bit of fat, then hit it hard when I blast again in 6 weeks.

I don't count cals but know roughly what I eat and what I've added so I'm starting with replacing milk in my shakes for water (about 800ml semi skimmed) and taking out a tablesooon spoon of evoo in morning shake, so I'm guessing about 500cals.

From Monday I'll slowly bring in cardio as well a couple of times a week after gym session, no fasted yet lol. And I'm gonna try and stay off the scales and weigh in on a Friday and adjust cals then.

Im out on a well deserved pvss up tomorrow, haven't had a proper good drink since new year, just a few here and there

Have a good weekend ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't feel that great today but I'm working tomorrow morning then on pvss so thought id better get a sesh in as I probably won't be back in the gym til mon/tue depending on how the night goes.

Done legs but went more reps less weight tonight

Extensions 75 1x15 100 12-10-10-9-8 drop 50 1x9

Curls 60 10-10-10-7-8 drop 50 1x5

Press 140 1x15 160 5x15

Bit of abs

Could barely walk after


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Got a stinking hangover this morning, was a good night though. Today is going to consist of no training and eating shvt all day. The mrs has just popped out to get me stuff for a fry up and I'm having a Chinese for dinner

Back to normal tomorrow and start this cut


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done

Chin ups (palm to ceiling) 4x6 1x9

High face pull 60 4x5 1x15

Flat bar straight arm pull down 64 4x5 1x13

Lawnmowers 45 3x5 1x9

Ez bar curls 42+bar 42 4x5 1x10

Rope hammer 54 4x5 1x7

Cross body db curls 20 4x5 1x9

Done some abs and 10mins cardio

I had it in my head that strength would be down today after a heavy night on the pvss Saturday and not having any gear for a week but surprisingly it was up. I haven't got a clue how long npp stays around and maybe it's still lurking but was well happy with my workout

I've decided not to cut the cals back too quickly. I've got 12 weeks to get ripped and whilst on this cruise gonna take it slow and steady. So I've started yesterday with cutting back on

About 800ml semi skimmed milk (shakes are shvt when you go back to water)

1 scoop of oats

1 table spoon of evoo

I'm gonna try and stay off the scales and weigh myself every Monday (hard when they are in front of me every morning) then adjust cals.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all, been lazy this week and ain't bothered updating, still been training and strength is still going up. Anyone knew how long npp stays around?

I've dropped 4.5lbs since last Monday, dunno whether just to go all out and try and get the abs out before I start next blast in 4.5 weeks, I like my good though it's a hard decision to make

Gonna get up have some breko, do legs and get out and tidy the garden up today. Summers on its way :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all, been lazy this week and ain't bothered updating, still been training and strength is still going up. Anyone knew how long npp stays around?
> 
> I've dropped 4.5lbs since last Monday, dunno whether just to go all out and try and get the abs out before I start next blast in 4.5 weeks, I like my good though it's a hard decision to make
> 
> Gonna get up have some breko, do legs and get out and tidy the garden up today. Summers on its way :thumbup1:


4-5 days mate 

Go get those abs!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 4-5 days mate
> 
> Go get those abs!!


That's good. You know you just get it in your head strength is gonna go soon as the gear stops. No doubt it'll slow or stop soon but I'll keep pushing.

Well I decided I'm defo gonna run mast with tren and was thinking last night if I get bf down a bit in the next 4 weeks and get the abs out a bit I'll see more benifit from the mast. And can do more of a recomp before the stag and maybe add a bit of size before I go rather than still cutting.

Only had abs last summers hol for the first time in my life. It's all about abs on holiday, felt good lol, everyone commented on how good I was looking. Nice little ego boost haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's good. You know you just get it in your head strength is gonna go soon as the gear stops. No doubt it'll slow or stop soon but I'll keep pushing.
> 
> Well I decided I'm defo gonna run mast with tren and was thinking last night if I get bf down a bit in the next 4 weeks and get the abs out a bit I'll see more benifit from the mast. And can do more of a recomp before the stag and maybe add a bit of size before I go rather than still cutting.
> 
> Only had abs last summers hol for the first time in my life. It's all about abs on holiday, felt good lol, everyone commented on how good I was looking. Nice little ego boost haha


Mind over matter and all that mate.

If strength drops, go for more reps at a lower weight and progress that way 

Mast will do a great job for you mate, my favourite compound by far.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mind over matter and all that mate.
> 
> If strength drops, go for more reps at a lower weight and progress that way
> 
> Mast will do a great job for you mate, my favourite compound by far.


Can't wait mate wanna jump back on now. After chatting to you last night I've changed my plans up a bit

Gonna go 4.5 weeks cruise

Then test/tren/mast 6 weeks

Drop the tren and go away week 7

Come back week 8 add winni maybe (I've got a pot upstairs) and stay on for another 6 weeks until my next holiday then come off completely. That'll probably all change as I go though lol.

Glad you said that about mast, some people say it don't do much, same as they do var and I fvcking loved var last summer. This year was all about trying new stuff hence the name of thread lol. Each to there own I suppose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Can't wait mate wanna jump back on now. After chatting to you last night I've changed my plans up a bit
> 
> Gonna go 4.5 weeks cruise
> 
> ...


Perfect plan mate.

I didn't rate var lol Winny works best for me. Then Mast, brilliant. Others don't rate it lol

Weird how our hormones react to stuff!

I've got 6/7 more weeks on cycle. Then it's cruise time and I'll just use slin around training


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Perfect plan mate.
> 
> I didn't rate var lol Winny works best for me. Then Mast, brilliant. Others don't rate it lol
> 
> ...


I've had the winni for about a year now. Was gonna run it with the npp as I suffer abit with joints but decided against it. With summer coming up and more chances of getting smashed I may decide to leave it again. Although the liver toxic shvt is over rated I think.

Never looked into slin, know nothing about it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've had the winni for about a year now. Was gonna run it with the npp as I suffer abit with joints but decided against it. With summer coming up and more chances of getting smashed I may decide to leave it again. Although the liver toxic shvt is over rated I think.
> 
> Never looked into slin, know nothing about it?


So long as you take fish oils you'll be fine with joints from experience mate 

Yup, I agree. Unless your on the beers each week and oral cycle is nothing in comparison to alcohol.

It's great stuff mate. I love it pre workout lol

Obviously not on it at the moment with no carbs but it's a nice addition to a cruise imo


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got a week in Bahamas next month which will be very boozy and then 4 weeks until and then i'm in crete for another week. i'm toying with the idea of tren for when i get back from the Caribbean for a lean up.

**** it, gear is definitely psychologically addicative


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've got a week in Bahamas next month which will be very boozy and then 4 weeks until and then i'm in crete for another week. i'm toying with the idea of tren for when i get back from the Caribbean for a lean up.
> 
> **** it, gear is definitely psychologically addicative


It is addictive. Don't care what anyone says! Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So long as you take fish oils you'll be fine with joints from experience mate
> 
> Yup, I agree. Unless your on the beers each week and oral cycle is nothing in comparison to alcohol.
> 
> ...


I don't think drinking on orals is as bad as some make out but obvi if I'm gonna be out for a few weeks on the spin and heavy I'd rather leave the orals

What is slin used for though and what does it do? I literally know nothing or read anything about it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I've got a week in Bahamas next month which will be very boozy and then 4 weeks until and then i'm in crete for another week. i'm toying with the idea of tren for when i get back from the Caribbean for a lean up.
> 
> **** it, gear is definitely psychologically addicative


Who you trying to kid. If your toying with the idea of adding it you'll be adding it lol. Gear is well addictive. It's knowing what can be achieved on cycle compared to natty

Is matey at work still boasting he's gonna have the best body?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Who you trying to kid. If your toying with the idea of adding it you'll be adding it lol. Gear is well addictive. It's knowing what can be achieved on cycle compared to natty
> 
> Is matey at work still boasting he's gonna have the best body?


hes now taken to making steroid jibes lol.

i've never told him or mentioned it. i guess the training is working. i'm no where lean enough at the moment. i'm going hardcore on the diet the next week weeks. i have an italian wedding on saturday and eating and drinking is impossible to avoid (nor would i want to miss it) so i'm going low during the week. going to try some day at 60/30/10 with mega low calories and see how i get on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I don't think drinking on orals is as bad as some make out but obvi if I'm gonna be out for a few weeks on the spin and heavy I'd rather leave the orals
> 
> What is slin used for though and what does it do? I literally know nothing or read anything about it


Leave them out 

Slin is one of the most anabolic hormones available, use right and cycled correctly (4 weeks on 4 off) you can gain 10-15lbs 

The Ultimate Insulin Protocol: By Mike Arnold

Gives you an idea


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> hes now taken to making steroid jibes lol.
> 
> i've never told him or mentioned it. i guess the training is working. i'm no where lean enough at the moment. i'm going hardcore on the diet the next week weeks. i have an italian wedding on saturday and eating and drinking is impossible to avoid (nor would i want to miss it) so i'm going low during the week. going to try some day at 60/30/10 with mega low calories and see how i get on


Lol tell him to do one. All he needs to know is that your training hard and eating 'the right food'. They all full for that lol. Unless your an 18st monster with 20" guns it can be blagged. Only my mrs knows I take gear and that's the way I like it for now.

Just drink vodka, gotta still enjoy your life and as you say train hard in the week. You'll do it mate can't let him show you up haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Leave them out
> 
> Slin is one of the most anabolic hormones available, use right and cycled correctly (4 weeks on 4 off) you can gain 10-15lbs
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I'll have a read


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

It's amazing what an hour lay in and a powerstack can do. I smashed legs today, was the best session I've had so far. Finished it with some abs and 12mins cardio (not a lot bit I'm going up a min each time I do it)

Decided as I haven't eaten that much today I'm gonna fat out on a Chinese tonight, treat myself before I start this cut tomorrow.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Proper enjoyed the Chinese last night, ate fvcking loads but now time to get the abs out.

Dropping carbs again today

1 banana

1 scoop dextrose

Excess off my 3 wraps

And dropping from 125g pasta/rice to 100g so a 50g drop a day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Proper enjoyed the Chinese last night, ate fvcking loads but now time to get the abs out.
> 
> Dropping carbs again today
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Proper enjoyed the Chinese last night, ate fvcking loads but now time to get the abs out.
> 
> Dropping carbs again today
> 
> ...


What's total carbs for the day then mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What's total carbs for the day then mate?


Today's food is

6.15am 2scoops protein, 1scoop oats, 1 tablespoon evoo

8.30am pork and pickle wrap

10.30am pork and pickle wrap, handful mixed nuts and raisins, 100g prawns

12.30pm left over Chinese (egg fried rice, Singapore noodles, thia green curry, Malaysian Kung po pork, satay chicken)

3.00pm pork and pickle wrap

6.00pm 2scoops protein (training days scoop dextrose)

8pm beef curry, 100g brown rice

10.30pm 2scoops protein, table spoon of peanut butter

Still quite a bit of carbs in there but didn't want to go from high to really low, last time I done that I felt terrible. My plan is to stay at this for a week then maybe next week drop the scoop of oats in the morning and another 75g of rice or pasta in my main meals. The week after that if I'm feeling brave enough I might go for timed carbs and just have them around workout, but I'll see how I get on over the next 2 weeks

My mrs makes my food so I don't calculate everything, she'd give me bollvcks if i started asking her for precise measurements and that's something I'm not prepared to give up lol. I know what I eat roughly so am just gonna keep protein high and cut the carbs and maybe some fat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Today's food is
> 
> 6.15am 2scoops protein, 1scoop oats, 1 tablespoon evoo
> 
> ...


going to be bloat city tomorrow!

My diet for the next few weeks 'as little as possible you indisciplined pie eating bastard' :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> going to be bloat city tomorrow!
> 
> My diet for the next few weeks 'as little as possible you indisciplined pie eating bastard' :lol:


Hahaha, It's hard mate ain't it. I like food especially carbs. Timed carbs worked well for me last year but I've gotta work my way up to it. How long you got now, did you say it was 1 month? And what's your diet looking like?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha, It's hard mate ain't it. I like food especially carbs. Timed carbs worked well for me last year but I've gotta work my way up to it. How long you got now, did you say it was 1 month? And what's your diet looking like?


i don't have a diet plan. I'm literally planning on trying to eat little but protein during the day and just eat a regular dinner in the evening and protein mouse for desert.

I have this and it tastes amazing

1 scoop GN triple chock whey

200g of fage 0% fat greek yoghurt

two heaped tea spoons of GN peanut butter

mix together and boom, something that tastes epic, but is about 50/15/15


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> i don't have a diet plan. I'm literally planning on trying to eat little but protein during the day and just eat a regular dinner in the evening and protein mouse for desert.
> 
> I have this and it tastes amazing
> 
> ...


That does sound nice. Me and my daughter tried making protein ice cream with Greek yoghurt and chocolate whey a couple of weeks ago but all I could taste was the yoghurt. Might have to give it another go


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That does sound nice. Me and my daughter tried making protein ice cream with Greek yoghurt and chocolate whey a couple of weeks ago but all I could taste was the yoghurt. Might have to give it another go


yeah getting the balance right takes a little dialing, but i can't believe how nice it tastes. i always make extra as the wife keeps wanting an aeroplane everytime i dip my spoon in the bowel :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> i always make extra as the wife keeps wanting an aeroplane everytime i dip my spoon in the bowel :lol:


Chuckled at that lol. I make nice protein bars which the daughter and wife like to help themselves to but can't quite get the desert right. I'll give yours ago the weekend ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Today's food is
> 
> 6.15am 2scoops protein, 1scoop oats, 1 tablespoon evoo
> 
> ...


What's with all the pork ?? Lol

Low/zero carbs I really expected the worse but after a few days it's quite straight forward 

Haha, mate my Mrs doesn't do any of my food prep I wouldn't expect her to. If she cooks though she will happily weigh stuff out bless her. She's pretty amazing about me and this hobby


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What's with all the pork ?? Lol
> 
> Low/zero carbs I really expected the worse but after a few days it's quite straight forward
> 
> Haha, mate my Mrs doesn't do any of my food prep I wouldn't expect her to. If she cooks though she will happily weigh stuff out bless her. She's pretty amazing about me and this hobby


lol, the inlaws had roast pork yesterday and there was loads left so she dropped some in last night.

she does sort of weigh stuff, she weighs my carbs and meat comes from a pack which she'll cook in meals and split by eye. When she cooks meals, currys, spag bol etc she divides the dinners in to portions of roughly 200g of meat (sometimes a bit over) and wraps the meat would roughly weigh 150g.

its me I'm a lazy fvck if I'm honest, I should work out what I eat but I try to keep life and meals as normal as poss.

i said to you before about the zero carbs. I really couldn't cope I felt so bad, bloated and constipated. The constipation was the worst part, I didn't shvt for over a week and when I did this tiny little pebble popped out that felt like I was trying to push a fvcking brick out my ass. Never again lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I went shopping after the gym yesterday so picked up all sorts.

I found some char sui glaze in the specialist food section and will make a big batch next week.

When in vietnam i had a bagette with BBQ roast pork vietnamise style with pate and it was incredible!!

why am i doing this to myself, describing food i can't have lol. My version will be just the meat and salad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> lol, the inlaws had roast pork yesterday and there was loads left so she dropped some in last night.
> 
> she does sort of weigh stuff, she weighs my carbs and meat comes from a pack which she'll cook in meals and split by eye. When she cooks meals, currys, spag bol etc she divides the dinners in to portions of roughly 200g of meat (sometimes a bit over) and wraps the meat would roughly weigh 150g.
> 
> ...


I see. Can't beat free meat lol

Write a diet out and stick it on the inside of a kitchen cupboard, helped me loads last year with Big Jim  Gave Mrs an idea what I needed 

I went through that phase and it passed thankfully, most days I go if not the next day Pmsl


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Boooo. Less gear+less food= strength and reps down :-(. I knew it would come, not by much but a tiny drop in reps or weight and don't feel as pumped

Done push.

Leverage incline 147.5 4x5 1x9.

Leverage decline 180 4x5 170 1x6

Cable crossover 34 1x5 32 3x5 1x9

Front raises 20 4x5 1x8

Rope push down 60 4x5 1x10

Flat bar 70 4x5 1x12

Behind head dumbell exten 16 4x6 1x9

Some lifts the same and some slightly lower. Just gotta try and keep it up. Intensity wasn't as high either

I've broke out in loads spots as well. Last year I got spots across my shoulders that was massive but quiniderm cleared them up. This time there's a couple of big ones but loads of tiny reds dots, completely different from last cycle.

Anyone got a way if getting rid. You can't buy quiniderm no more. I have tane but don't realty want to use it.

Ideas?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Boooo. Less gear+less food= strength and reps down :-(. I knew it would come, not by much but a tiny drop in reps or weight and don't feel as pumped
> 
> Done push.
> 
> ...


Still a great session there mate.

Re; the spots. Head and Shoulders, on dry skin leave for 5 mins before a shower or bath and then wash off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Still a great session there mate.
> 
> Re; the spots. Head and Shoulders, on dry skin leave for 5 mins before a shower or bath and then wash off


Cheers mate, the pump ain't as good though and weight going down ain't nice when it's gone up every single session since New Year's Day. Just gotta keep plugging away for another 4 weeks.

Done 14mins on the bag as well, was sweating like a cvnt at the end. 2min intervals with a 30sec rest between

Have you tried the head and shoulders thing? Quiniderm worked a treat and was only about £3 a tube. It's strange as I said last year I had a few massive ones and now have broke out in loads if tiny spots, they down my left triceps as well.

Can't be busting a 6 pack in ripped body in marbs and have a back covered in spots lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, the pump ain't as good though and weight going down ain't nice when it's gone up every single session since New Year's Day. Just gotta keep plugging away for another 4 weeks.
> 
> Done 14mins on the bag as well, was sweating like a cvnt at the end. 2min intervals with a 30sec rest between
> 
> ...


Get a pre workout or some arginine - Pump galore 

Yeah I have mate, do it every few days now and never have any issues


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get a pre workout or some arginine - Pump galore
> 
> Yeah I have mate, do it every few days now and never have any issues


I've got one, use d hacks powerstack lol.

Right I'm gonna get some, is it just normal head and shoulders?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I've got one, use d hacks powerstack lol.
> 
> Right I'm gonna get some, is it just normal head and shoulders?


lol junkie!

Yeah normal will do mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Better session than last night. Done pull and lifts we're slightly up on last session although intensity was probably down a bit but overall I was happy

Lat pull 110 4x6 1x12

High face pull 60 4x8 1x13

Flat bar, straight arm pull down 66 4x5 1x10

Lawnmowers 46 4x5 1x9

Ez bar close grip 43+bar 4x5 1x10

Rope hammer curls 54 4x5 1x10

Cross body dumbell curls 20 4x6 1x8

Finished with some abs and 15min cardio


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all hope you had a good weekend. Weighed in this morning and was 15.4 1/4 so a 2lb loss since last Monday and 5.75 in total.

Would of been another lb or 2 but I went out for a ruby last night and ate like a horse. Popadoms, king prawn puri starter, lamb raan masala, mushroom rice, onion barji, a bit of garlic naan and some mushroom barji. I also had a couple of mouthfuls of my daughters ice cream.

I've decided to drop the carbs again, dunno how I'm gonna cope as they are low for me now. I've taken out my remaining morning scoops of oats and dropped my pasta/rice from 200g ed to 125g ed. I'm going to have roughly 50g for lunch then 75 for dinner (my lunch looks small :-( )

So my carbs ed now will be roughly 2 wraps, 125g pasta/rice and a scoop of dextrose on training days.

First thing in the morning I can just see thee outline of my tops abs, so on the right track but want them fully out in the next 3 weeks

Was thinking of adding t3s in but I'm gonna see how I get in with the low carbs and if I can't handle it I'll up them and add t3s.

@R0BLET or @Dead lee how long can t3 be run safely and effectively? Cheers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Loads of carbs there lol

Keep at it mate!!

T3, personally I'd cycle it. Others run it year round though.

Start low and work up, wouldn't go over 75mcg though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Loads of carbs there lol
> 
> Keep at it mate!!
> 
> ...


After this blast I'll be running it year round.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all hope you had a good weekend. Weighed in this morning and was 15.4 1/4 so a 2lb loss since last Monday and 5.75 in total.
> 
> Would of been another lb or 2 but I went out for a ruby last night and ate like a horse. Popadoms, king prawn puri starter, lamb raan masala, mushroom rice, onion barji, a bit of garlic naan and some mushroom barji. I also had a couple of mouthfuls of my daughters ice cream.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt do much else if i had lost 2 pounds mate , im happy with 2 pounds PW, i find you can lose strength, size and feel very low cutting harder but up to you.

I have been on t3 for maybe 8 months now at various doses, i raised the dose 25mcg if i didnt hit 2 pounds loss for the week, as you know it can get harder to drop the weight the further you go in so keep there as an option rather than cut calories further IMO, i didnt drop calories below 3200 throughout just added more cardio and if im honest drugs...

I weigh on a saturday morning so not to get any water inference from any weekend cheat meal/meals which can vary quite a bit depending on what you ate and drank.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Loads of carbs there lol
> 
> Keep at it mate!!
> 
> ...


Lol that's fvck all carbs for me. I think I'm gonna get hungry lol

Dunno if of fancy year round, is that safe? how long do you cycle it for?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I wouldnt do much else if i had lost 2 pounds mate , im happy with 2 pounds PW, i find you can lose strength, size and feel very low cutting harder but up to you.
> 
> I have been on t3 for maybe 8 months now at various doses, i raised the dose 25mcg if i didnt hit 2 pounds loss for the week, as you know it can get harder to drop the weight the further you go in so keep there as an option rather than cut calories further IMO, i didnt drop calories below 3200 throughout just added more cardio and if im honest drugs...
> 
> I weigh on a saturday morning so not to get any water inference from any weekend cheat meal/meals which can vary quite a bit depending on what you ate and drank.


Your right 2lb is a nice healthy loss, I expected to drop a but of water weight though, I'm just getting impatient. I'm running test/mast/tren for the first time in 3 weeks and wanted to be quite lean so I can recomp/lean bulk on it. I got the t3 to run on cycle after reading your thread on it but was thinking maybe start it a week or 2 before just to drop that extra bit of fat.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Your right 2lb is a nice healthy loss, I expected to drop a but of water weight though, I'm just getting impatient. I'm running test/mast/tren for the first time in 3 weeks and wanted to be quite lean so I can recomp/lean bulk on it. I got the t3 to run on cycle after reading your thread on it but was thinking maybe start it a week or 2 before just to drop that extra bit of fat.


You won't get a reliable scale reading unless you have had a good run of days clean dieting , 2 pounds to 1 kg is my goal PW , sometimes you get more sometimes less, 1 pound il take begrudgingly but will adjust diet straight away.

T3 just boosts the metabolism it doesn't actually burn fat if you know what I mean that comes from the extra metabolism boost and following the same previous diet plan that didn't make a 2 pound loss, it's a excellent tool to push a diet further without cutting more calories.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> You won't get a reliable scale reading unless you have had a good run of days clean dieting , 2 pounds to 1 kg is my goal PW , sometimes you get more sometimes less, 1 pound il take begrudgingly but will adjust diet straight away.
> 
> T3 just boosts the metabolism it doesn't actually burn fat if you know what I mean that comes from the extra metabolism boost and following the same previous diet plan that didn't make a 2 pound loss, it's a excellent tool to push a diet further without cutting more calories.


Cheers mate. I think I'll just stay as I am for the next week or 2 then maybe add it a week before and run it through the cycle.

I've read elsewhere it should be tapered and it can fvck with your thyroid. Is this bvllocks?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. I think I'll just stay as I am for the next week or 2 then maybe add it a week before and run it through the cycle.
> 
> I've read elsewhere it should be tapered and it can fvck with your thyroid. Is this bvllocks?


It doesn't need to be tapered for that reason you will recover anyway, I like tapering for the reason that I like gradual adjustments when it comes to dieting that works best for me when everything's nailed down , diet , cardio & drugs only little changes are needed to progress.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> It doesn't need to be tapered for that reason you will recover anyway, I like tapering for the reason that I like gradual adjustments when it comes to dieting that works best for me when everything's nailed down , diet , cardio & drugs only little changes are needed to progress.


Ok I might start at 25mg a day next week. Have you used d hacks? Obvi pharma you know what your dosing but I haven't really seen many reviews on d hacks t3. And is there a way of telling its working at the dose you are on?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Ok I might start at 25mg a day next week. Have you used d hacks? Obvi pharma you know what your dosing but I haven't really seen many reviews on d hacks t3. And is there a way of telling its working at the dose you are on?


I have always used alpha pharma or uni pharm , but I know there's plenty using the d hacks

When your dieting you can tell better as you will be more Hungary on what you were getting buy on previous, IMO that's the best way to tell your going in the right direction and of course if your diet is nailed weekly you will know what changes are happening with these adjustments.

When I went from 50mcg to 75mcg there was an improvement , when I went for 75mcg to 100mcg there was a big improvement in calorie turn over.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol that's fvck all carbs for me. I think I'm gonna get hungry lol
> 
> Dunno if of fancy year round, is that safe? how long do you cycle it for?


Yeah me too on my old diets lol

I do miss carbs GALORE 

Totally up to you, I'm only going to use when on cycle tbh never year round even though it's cheap as chips lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah me too on my old diets lol
> 
> I do miss carbs GALORE
> 
> Totally up to you, I'm only going to use when on cycle tbh never year round even though it's cheap as chips lol


What would be the benifit running it year round, just you can eat more without piling in the lbs?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What would be the benifit running it year round, just you can eat more without piling in the lbs?


Layman terms - yes.

"T3 works at the cellular level by increasing the metabolism of protein, carbohydrates, and fats, as well as increasing heart rate and blood flow. T3 is an excellent fat burner since your metabolism is greatly increased while using it"


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all. So ordered some more goodies last night and have a nice little stash for next blast. Since dropping the carbs the weight is coming off nicely. I'm up to 19mins cardio now as well but have lost a little strength.

I've got 3 weeks left of this cruise and hope to have visible abs by then so I can make the most of next blast. Was thinking of adding t3 next week but the low carbs is making me feel a little hungry most of the day so opted against it and ordered some clen last night ;-). I'm gonna start this probably from Monday and run for 2 weeks up to the start of cycle. I WILL GET THESE ABS OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Done push tonight and strength is down more

Leverage Incline 130 1x6 140 3x5 1x7

Leverage decline 140 1x7 170 1x5 160 3x5 1x7

Cable crossover 24 4x8 1x14

Front raises 16 4x8 1x10

Reverse arm push down (1 arm) 26 4x8 1x10

Flat bar push down 56 4x10 1x14

Over head rope extensions 56 4x8 1x10

These lifts have been dropping each session more than pull or leg day. Being on low cals and 200mg of test just ain't cutting it lol. But I've tried to keep intensity up rather than the weights higher and less intense. And the annoying thing is where I've been trying hard not to lose to much off my lifts I've pull the muscle in my left forearm slightly and my shoulder is sort of playing up again ffs

Hope these 3 weeks fly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still some brilliant pressing mate!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Still some brilliant pressing mate!!


Cheers mate. They're on a leverage machine so don't know what comparison to a barbell would be, quite a bit I suspect.

I'm struggling with hunger a bit on low carbs and 3 weeks seems a long way away but gotta keep at it. I'm gonna start clen on Monday and hope that'll help with it a bit but can't actually remember if it suppresses appetite a bit.

I fell I look flat as well :-( only been 4 days lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. They're on a leverage machine so don't know what comparison to a barbell would be, quite a bit I suspect.
> 
> I'm struggling with hunger a bit on low carbs and 3 weeks seems a long way away but gotta keep at it. I'm gonna start clen on Monday and hope that'll help with it a bit but can't actually remember if it suppresses appetite a bit.
> 
> I fell I look flat as well :-( only been 4 days lol


Mate get on the Hartleys jelly.....

View attachment 168116


Sugar free or the 10cal pots. Helps with hunger.

Clen doesn't affect my appetite at all.

You will feel flat, first 2 weeks with Liam I felt flat as FÚCK but it passes


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate get on the Hartleys jelly.....
> 
> View attachment 168116
> 
> ...


I'm a bit if a weirdo. I can eat virtually anything but jelly and marshmallows lol. Can't handle the texture it makes me heave


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

well first jabs of HcG and MT2 done.

only did .250 to see how i react first. all going well i will move to .5mg before bed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> well first jabs of HcG and MT2 done.
> 
> only did .250 to see how i react first. all going well i will move to .5mg before bed


Mine should be here tomorrow 2 vials. Dunno if I'm gonna start it straight away though.

What did you do, pre mix the while vile? If so how much bac water did you use? And are you keeping it in the fridge?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow 2 vials. Dunno if I'm gonna start it straight away though.
> 
> What did you do, pre mix the while vile? If so how much bac water did you use? And are you keeping it in the fridge?


I mixed it with 2 ml of bac water and i'm storing it in the fridge. I just put the vial in a tub of omega 3s. my missus is ok with me doing gear, but likes it out of sight and mind otherwise anytime i raise my voice or disagree with anything she blames it on the gear lol. then 5ius is 250mcg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I mixed it with 2 ml of bac water and i'm storing it in the fridge. I just put the vial in a tub of omega 3s. my missus is ok with me doing gear, but likes it out of sight and mind otherwise anytime i raise my voice or disagree with anything she blames it on the gear lol. then 5ius is 250mcg


How long does it stay good for in the fridge, do you know?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm a bit if a weirdo. I can eat virtually anything but jelly and marshmallows lol. Can't handle the texture it makes me heave


You are a weirdo lol

If it helps hunger I'll eat anything!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Think I'm g2g now. 2 weeks 2 days seems forever away

View attachment 168285


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pcts a bit w*nk, it's d hacks and although I like the lab id prefer pharma for pct. I ordered it ages ago when there was no pharma gear about but it's available again so "IF" I do come off which if I'm sensible I will I'll probably get pharma


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Think I'm g2g now. 2 weeks 2 days seems forever away
> 
> View attachment 168285


That GH top left?

Junkie.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That GH top left?
> 
> Junkie.


No it's hcg ya plonker lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No it's hcg ya plonker lol


Just saw the Geno lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well decided to crack the clen open today. Done 40mcg and feel fine 1.5hours later. Should've taken temp and resting heart rate last night but didn't think about it til after I popped them this morning. Might take some more later before gym if I go if not I'll up to 60mcg tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well decided to crack the clen open today. Done 40mcg and feel fine 1.5hours later. Should've taken temp and resting heart rate last night but didn't think about it til after I popped them this morning. Might take some more later before gym if I go if not I'll up to 60mcg tomorrow


would not recommend just before the gym, after if anything or much earlier.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well decided to crack the clen open today. Done 40mcg and feel fine 1.5hours later. Should've taken temp and resting heart rate last night but didn't think about it til after I popped them this morning. Might take some more later before gym if I go if not I'll up to 60mcg tomorrow


No shakes ? I get them within 5 mins lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> would not recommend just before the gym, after if anything or much earlier.


No you don't think so? I was only thinking of another 20mcg and a powerstack to get the heart rate up in cardio. Was gonna take it about and hour before?



R0BLET said:


> No shakes ? I get them within 5 mins lol


No none really. Could feel my heart pumping a bit. When I ran clen last year I was taking 160mcg a day but thought I'd start off low today just incase


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No you don't think so? I was only thinking of another 20mcg and a powerstack to get the heart rate up in cardio. Was gonna take it about and hour before?
> 
> No none really. Could feel my heart pumping a bit. When I ran clen last year I was taking 160mcg a day but thought I'd start off low today just incase


hopefully the powerstack and movement should be enough. at your age, thinking about interest rates should get you another 20bpm


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> hopefully the powerstack and movement should be enough. at your age, thinking about interest rates should get you another 20bpm


Lol you know your getting old when someone uses the comment "at your age". Thing is I've been rinsing the powerstack, it's become habit just to have one before I train so don't really feel that different. I've got about 8-10 left then I'm gonna have a month or so off any pre workout and gave the pre boost to try when I go back on them.

In pretty sure @Dead lee takes clen pre workout?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol you know your getting old when someone uses the comment "at your age". Thing is I've been rinsing the powerstack, it's become habit just to have one before I train so don't really feel that different. I've got about 8-10 left then I'm gonna have a month or so off any pre workout and gave the pre boost to try when I go back on them.
> 
> In pretty sure @Dead lee takes clen pre workout?


if you don't get the sides, i'm sure its fine, but for me shakes and mild anixeity and exercise are not good buddies 

i cycle power stack and eca and it keeps it fresh for me. no real strategy, but after week or so i find i prefer the alternative and keep switching and often have a few days off


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Lol you know your getting old when someone uses the comment "at your age". Thing is I've been rinsing the powerstack, it's become habit just to have one before I train so don't really feel that different. I've got about 8-10 left then I'm gonna have a month or so off any pre workout and gave the pre boost to try when I go back on them.
> 
> In pretty sure @Dead lee takes clen pre workout?


Just pre cardio mate, i do two long sessions friday night last meal at 1pm and sat morning fasted about 1.5hrs each with 40mcg 1 hr before, 3 pre boost plus 2-3iu of GH , i get great results from it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No you don't think so? I was only thinking of another 20mcg and a powerstack to get the heart rate up in cardio. Was gonna take it about and hour before?
> 
> No none really. Could feel my heart pumping a bit. When I ran clen last year I was taking 160mcg a day but thought I'd start off low today just incase


Mate that Clen sounds pants tbh

40mcg upon waking hits me virtually straight away. Shake for hours after. What lab?

Best taken pre workout if early doors, I wouldn't take Clen in the afternoon at all lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> if you don't get the sides, i'm sure its fine, but for me shakes and mild anixeity and exercise are not good buddies
> 
> i cycle power stack and eca and it keeps it fresh for me. no real strategy, but after week or so i find i prefer the alternative and keep switching and often have a few days off


I tried d hacks t5s but couldn't handle them. Even if I had one first thing I still struggled with sleep and one morning had a ****** on the train and had to get off so I have them away. With the powerstack as I said it's become a habit now that on the train on the way home when I'm knackered it seems a good idea to have one and wake me up which it does. I can take one at 6pm and still sleep fine


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Just pre cardio mate, i do two long sessions friday night last meal at 1pm and sat morning fasted about 1.5hrs each with 40mcg 1 hr before, 3 pre boost plus 2-3iu of GH , i get great results from it.


No wonder your getting the results mate that's proper dedication, to hardcore for me lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate that Clen sounds pants tbh
> 
> 40mcg upon waking hits me virtually straight away. Shake for hours after. What lab?
> 
> Best taken pre workout if early doors, I wouldn't take Clen in the afternoon at all lol


I dunno mate, i think I just don't respond or get many sides from clen.

Last summer I was using d hacks. I was taking 160mcg a day and could of quite happily gone up. Now my mrs could only take 20mcg and my mate who I gave a pot to tried 40mcg. He said he shook for nearly 2 days, had a banging headache the whole time and felt like his heart was trying to push out his chest. That was the same batch as mine

And they are sb labs mate, so fvck knows lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I dunno mate, i think I just don't respond or get many sides from clen.
> 
> Last summer I was using d hacks. I was taking 160mcg a day and could of quite happily gone up. Now my mrs could only take 20mcg and my mate who I gave a pot to tried 40mcg. He said he shook for nearly 2 days, had a banging headache the whole time and felt like his heart was trying to push out his chest. That was the same batch as mine
> 
> And they are sb labs mate, so fvck knows lol


Very weird, you freak lol

T3 will help things along


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Very weird, you freak lol
> 
> T3 will help things along


Lol maybe I am. I should of taken body temp and resting heart rate last night. I'm gonna take another 20mcg in a min an hour before I train then take 80mcg tomorrow.

T3s I'm gonna leave until I start the cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol maybe I am. I should of taken body temp and resting heart rate last night. I'm gonna take another 20mcg in a min an hour before I train then take 80mcg tomorrow.
> 
> T3s I'm gonna leave until I start the cycle


Clen takes my resting heart beat from 60-65bpm to anything 120-140bpm lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Clen takes my resting heart beat from 60-65bpm to anything 120-140bpm lol


That's fvcking ridiculous lol. I doubt I'd get mine that high if I was sprinting for 10 mins (not that I can) I'll measure mine in a bit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's fvcking ridiculous lol. I doubt I'd get mine that high if I was sprinting for 10 mins (not that I can) I'll measure mine in a bit


I'll go to 170-180bpm on the morning cardio with or without clen tbh mate.

Never had an issue, on or off gear bpm when resting is 60 ish 

BP 140/70. All is good lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's crazy but good when you wanna get the abs out ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push done, still losing a little strength. But that's to be expected really on low carbs

Leverage decline 140 1x8 160 1x6 170 2x6 1x8

Leverage incline 130 3x5 1x6

Cable flys 24 4x6 1x7

Cable shoulder press 24 3x5 1x6

Flat bar push down 60 4x10 1x12

Over head extensions 604x6 1x7

1 arm reverse pull down 28 4x6 1x9

Finished with 23mins cardio


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll go to 170-180bpm on the morning cardio with or without clen tbh mate.
> 
> Never had an issue, on or off gear bpm when resting is 60 ish
> 
> BP 140/70. All is good lol


Just measured my heart rate and bp straight after cardio on a shvtty bp thing I got off of eBay for about £15 so dunno how accurate it is

First reading 158/92 bpm 158

Second reading 146/86. Bpm 135

Third reading 131/84 Bpm 133

All about 30 secs between. Bp seems very high or is that ok after cardio?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Just measured my heart rate and bp straight after cardio on a shvtty bp thing I got off of eBay for about £15 so dunno how accurate it is
> 
> First reading 158/92 bpm 158
> 
> ...


It's not great, but after cardio can impact it, deepends how soon after.

131/84 is fine, others are too high. but it was lowering as you became more relaxed.

oh and 1 min 30 between readings next time


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 168357


This is the monitor I've got. Cheap crappy thing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> It's not great, but after cardio can impact it, deepends how soon after.
> 
> 131/84 is fine, others are too high. but it was lowering as you became more relaxed.
> 
> oh and 1 min 30 between readings next time


Cheers mate. Scared me a bit when I see it lol. I'll take another later when I'm chilled to see what it's like then


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Scared me a bit when I see it lol. I'll take another later when I'm chilled to see what it's like then


No point being scared of it, it's managable/fixable either way. Short term readings like that won't hurt you, so its important to stay relaxed.

It is worrth investing in this one for the cheap price:

Omron M2 Basic Blood Pressure Monitor: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> No point being scared of it, it's managable/fixable either way. Short term readings like that won't hurt you, so its important to stay relaxed.
> 
> It is worrth investing in this one for the cheap price:
> 
> Omron M2 Basic Blood Pressure Monitor: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


Scared was the wrong word, just thought shvt that's high. I've never measured it straight after cardio before and tbh haven't measured it for a few weeks. I'm cruising on 200mg test so maybe I'll keep more of an eye on it.

Thanks for the help and the recommendation. I think I'll treat myself to one ;-)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Scared was the wrong word, just thought shvt that's high. I've never measured it straight after cardio before and tbh haven't measured it for a few weeks. I'm cruising on 200mg test so maybe I'll keep more of an eye on it.
> 
> Thanks for the help and the recommendation. I think I'll treat myself to one ;-)


If ya need any help with bloodpressure stuff just give me a tag/PM  glad to help.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just measured my heart rate and bp straight after cardio on a shvtty bp thing I got off of eBay for about £15 so dunno how accurate it is
> 
> First reading 158/92 bpm 158
> 
> ...


As Tommy said. Last one is ok to go by mate 

The link he sent is the one I have, does the trick.

Beetroot extract / juice bring it in line.

Good pre workout too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> As Tommy said. Last one is ok to go by mate
> 
> The link he sent is the one I have, does the trick.
> 
> ...


I'll give it a couple of hours see what it's like once I'm chilled

I took another 20mcg an hour pre workout with a powerstack, so 60 today and still no sides. Gonna take 80mcg in one go first thing tomorrow. But Smashed cardio, felt good I could of gone a lot longer


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Weighed in this morning at 15.1 so a 9lb drop in 3 weeks

View attachment 168360


Progress pic. Ain't gonna be where I wanted to in 2 weeks :-( abs look a long way off

I feel flat as fvck as well and can't get a pump for love nor money


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking fair decent tho


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Looking fair decent tho


Cheers mate, I'm trying lol. After the bulk I decided I was gonna try and get the abs out in 6 weeks whilst cruising before I go back on but it ain't happening. I'm struggling on around 100 carbs a day and I'm doing cardio 5-6 times a week. I added clen today so hopefully the next 2 weeks I might shift a bit more

Got 9 and a half weeks before I go away and will hopefully be ripped ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'll give it a couple of hours see what it's like once I'm chilled
> 
> I took another 20mcg an hour pre workout with a powerstack, so 60 today and still no sides. Gonna take 80mcg in one go first thing tomorrow. But Smashed cardio, felt good I could of gone a lot longer


See what it's like before bed and first thing in the morning,

Looking good mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> See what it's like before bed and first thing in the morning,
> 
> Looking good mate


Cheers mate, not as lean as I'd hoped but I've still got 2 weeks I suppose.

Laying in bed watching "goodbye Charlie bright" just measured

Bp 129/71

Resting heart rate 106 so the clen is obviously working. I can feel my heart beating but no other sides. Must just be lucky


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Being that my resting heart rate was 106 and I could feel my heart pumping quite hard last night I've kept the clen @60mcg today and will access in the evening then up when needed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, not as lean as I'd hoped but I've still got 2 weeks I suppose.
> 
> Laying in bed watching "goodbye Charlie bright" just measured
> 
> ...


That's about right I'd say 

Sides for me are shakes, cramps, anxiety pmsl


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's about right I'd say
> 
> Sides for me are shakes, cramps, anxiety pmsl


Lol. I did get very slight shakes last year but they only lasted an hour or 2 and only for a few days. I got cramps also so I've added a tspoon of taurine to my 3 shakes

As soon as I woke I measured heart rate, was 80 so all is good and as I said a couple of posts up ill measure it each night and when it drops to about 95-100 I'll up the clen next day by 20mcg ;-)

Should bp be high first thing or low?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I did get very slight shakes last year but they only lasted an hour or 2 and only for a few days. I got cramps also so I've added a tspoon of taurine to my 3 shakes
> 
> As soon as I woke I measured heart rate, was 80 so all is good and as I said a couple of posts up ill measure it each night and when it drops to about 95-100 I'll up the clen next day by 20mcg ;-)
> 
> Should bp be high first thing or low?


Slag lol

Doing clen 2 days on and 2 off those 2 days on it ruins me no matter what i take - electrolytes or taurine PMSL

80 is good mate 

What was it?

Doesn't really matter tbh, should be stable throughout the day mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Slag lol
> 
> Doing clen 2 days on and 2 off those 2 days on it ruins me no matter what i take - electrolytes or taurine PMSL
> 
> ...


It was 138/85 first thing before I got out of bed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Dead lee or @R0BLET. Sorry for all the questions but need some guidance

I'm getting no sides from the clen. Took 60mcg yesterday and got heart rate up to nearly 140bpm doing cardio. Resting in the evening it was over 100 and when I woke was 80.

Took another 60mcg and laying in bed watching tv and my resting heart rate is 90

My question is how long should it keep heart rate up?

And what do I want my resting heart rate to be at? I'm guessing over 100 but how much?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Dead lee or @R0BLET. Sorry for all the questions but need some guidance
> 
> I'm getting no sides from the clen. Took 60mcg yesterday and got heart rate up to nearly 140bpm doing cardio. Resting in the evening it was over 100 and when I woke was 80.
> 
> ...


I honestly think it's not dosed correctly. 60mcg you should have sides and a higher resting heart rate imo

Clenbuterol Side Effects, Dosage and more!

Plenty more stuff like that on Google, have a read. Problem is we all react differently.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I honestly think it's not dosed correctly. 60mcg you should have sides and a higher resting heart rate imo
> 
> Clenbuterol Side Effects, Dosage and more!
> 
> Plenty more stuff like that on Google, have a read. Problem is we all react differently.


You might be right mate it could be shvt clen but from what I said to you yesterday makes me think it might just be I don't respond that well to it.

D hacks was strong stuff and I could easily manage 160mcg and could of gone up.

I should have measured body temp and resting heart rate before I started taking it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You might be right mate it could be shvt clen but from what I said to you yesterday makes me think it might just be I don't respond that well to it.
> 
> D hacks was strong stuff and I could easily manage 160mcg and could of gone up.
> 
> I should have measured body temp and resting heart rate before I started taking it


Too many factors I guess mate. I'd keep dose between 40mcg and 120mcg


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> @Dead lee or @R0BLET. Sorry for all the questions but need some guidance
> 
> I'm getting no sides from the clen. Took 60mcg yesterday and got heart rate up to nearly 140bpm doing cardio. Resting in the evening it was over 100 and when I woke was 80.
> 
> ...


Thats about right mate its not going to be resting over 100 but theres no set heart rate unless you have a starting guide to go off as everyones is different.

I have only taken 40mcg so far but seems ok, my mate is using as well and he said he was very impressed.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Thats about right mate its not going to be resting over 100 but theres no set heart rate unless you have a starting guide to go off as everyones is different.
> 
> I have only taken 40mcg so far but seems ok, my mate is using as well and he said he was very impressed.


I know I'm an idiot, should've measured beforehand


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I know I'm an idiot, should've measured beforehand


As long as you don't die and loose fat relax and give things time. Sounds like you feel to be missing out not shaking like a shiitting dog and sweating like flava on a rape charge


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> As long as you don't die and loose fat relax and give things time. Sounds like you feel to be missing out not shaking like a shiitting dog and sweating like flava on a rape charge


Haha, not complaining about no sides just dunno how else to tell it's working as I didn't measure before hand

It must be as I've lost 2lbs since Sunday. Been averaging about 2lbs a week and lost 2 in 2 days. Ain't had a pony since Sunday morning which ain't good but I think that's the low carbs

I've upped it this morning to 80mcg anyway, wanna at least sort of see my abs in 2 weeks before I go back on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Definitely feeling a little different on 80mcg no shakes or anything but can feel it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So I've upped then clen again today to 100mcg. It seems I can feel it the first day at whatever dose then the second at the same dose I feel nothing. Not to say it isn't working, I didn't measure heart rate or anything just don't feel it. It's also ruined my sleep, last night I must of woke 10 times.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Went out for a ruby last night. Only had 1 beer as the mrs could drop any day now but ate shvt loads. I didn't weigh myself this morning coz I didn't wanna pvss myself off so I'll leave it a few days.

Gonna lower the cals again tomorrow. Cutting out evoo in morning shake, handful of nuts mid morning and lunch will be chicken and broccoli instead of 50g rice/pasta. Still no abs and I'm getting fvcked off with it now.

I feel weak and flat as fvck, can't wait to jump back on next Monday

Oh yeah up to 120mcg clen now and will up to 140mcg tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Much prefer ECa to clean. How cardio are doing?

Or any?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Much prefer ECa to clean. How cardio are doing?
> 
> Or any?


Pretty hard mate. 20-30 mins after every session so 5-6 times a week. The fat is coming off just not where I want it to lol. I can see the outlines first thing but that's it

I'll be adding d hacks t3 when i go back on and I've still got 8 weeks before I go away so will defo have them out by then. Just wanted them out before I started next blast.

Think I should add t3s tomorrow or wait until I'm back on and just cut more cals?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I like introducing things in gradually. I hate stalling. Sometimes a big loss then a tail off is slightly demotivating so I like that straight line progression.

I'm off in 2 weeks so not going g to be where planned, but I like how I look. A sun tan is the biggest BF cheat anyway


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@R0BLET how much broccoli was you eating per meal mate? I've cut carbs again today and exchanged lunch rice or pasta for brocoli. I thought my 160g looked enough but it hasn't even touched the sides lol. I know the calorie/ carb content is really low so was wondering if you ate a lot of it with each meal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @R0BLET how much broccoli was you eating per meal mate? I've cut carbs again today and exchanged lunch rice or pasta for brocoli. I thought my 160g looked enough but it hasn't even touched the sides lol. I know the calorie/ carb content is really low so was wondering if you ate a lot of it with each meal


100g a meal mate, still am lol

Most days 500-600g mate.

Maybe switch the rice for quinoa or bulgar wheat


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 100g a meal mate, still am lol
> 
> Most days 500-600g mate.
> 
> Maybe switch the rice for quinoa or bulgar wheat


The lack of food, sleep and clen is doing me in. I feel like shvt ATM and I think I'm getting a cold to top it off. 1 more week of putting myself through hell them I'm gonna up the cals a bit me thinks, although once on I might feel better

In tempted to start the blast this Friday instead of waiting til Monday. That would give me 7 weeks on tren


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The lack of food, sleep and clen is doing me in. I feel like shvt ATM and I think I'm getting a cold to top it off. 1 more week of putting myself through hell them I'm gonna up the cals a bit me thinks, although once on I might feel better
> 
> In tempted to start the blast this Friday instead of waiting til Monday. That would give me 7 weeks on tren


Don't crack!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't crack!!!


Fvcker lol!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE. Current position. Been cruising for 5 weeks 2 days and cutting for 4 of them. Still a long way to go but happy with progress. End of bulk was 15.9 today I'm 14.10



Feel flat as fvck most of the time so took this pic in the middle of a push session

Started t3 yesterday and going back on tonight!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE. Current position. Been cruising for 5 weeks 2 days and cutting for 4 of them. Still a long way to go but happy with progress. End of bulk was 15.9 today I'm 14.10
> 
> View attachment 169137
> 
> ...


Looking really good there mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking really good there mate


Cheers mate. Still got a long way to go but im confident I can achieve my goal.

Will be nice to start eating again lol. As I said in your thread, another week of low carbs then gonna bring them back in slowly. I WILL HAVE A SIX PACK!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Still got a long way to go but im confident I can achieve my goal.
> 
> Will be nice to start eating again lol. As I said in your thread, another week of low carbs then gonna bring them back in slowly. I WILL HAVE A SIX PACK!!!


You're not from it.now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're not from it.now.


Was hoping to see them before the blast. 4 weeks obviously wasn't long enough and I was fatter than I thought. Hard work and hopefully tren magic will make them make an appearance


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You look really good to me, great shape. Good delts, arms and chest.

Wheels any good?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You look really good to me, great shape. Good delts, arms and chest.
> 
> Wheels any good?


Cheers mate.

Wheels are lagging. When I was younger going gym on and off, not knowing what the fvck I'm doing I was one of those Wallys that never trained legs, so my upper body was quite a bit in front.

Been going gym since my early twentys but only really trained properly since last Christmas

I'm smashing them ATM but they have no where near caught up yet. Will put a pic up at the end if this blast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Wheels are lagging. When I was younger going gym on and off, not knowing what the fvck I'm doing I was one of those Wallys that never trained legs, so my upper body was quite a bit in front.
> 
> ...


How old are you? Mate it's just one of those things, I'd safely say 90% of gym members don't train legs lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How old are you? Mate it's just one of those things, I'd safely say 90% of gym members don't train legs lol


Not as old as @feline lol. I'm 32. I used to go gym and think a protein shake would turn me in to arnie. since I've joined here I've learnt so much, I actually enjoy the gym now it's becoming a bit of an obsession, especially when on.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Not as old as @feline lol. I'm 32. I used to go gym and think a protein shake would turn me in to arnie. since I've joined here I've learnt so much, I actually enjoy the gym now it's becoming a bit of an obsession, especially when on.


Oh, thought you was gonna surprise me and say 44 or something lol

31 this year for me.

It is an obsession, defo is for me.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh, thought you was gonna surprise me and say 44 or something lol
> 
> 31 this year for me.
> 
> It is an obsession, defo is for me.


I'm training 6 days a week now, 3 on 1 off, sometimes it changes though, I just take a day off when I feel like it really. the wife is saying im training to much, with weights and cardio im in there about 2 hours now

That was a lie about my age, my mrs just corrected me I'm 33. See I am getting old, can't even remember my fvcking age hahaha

See how I get on over the next couple of weeks, I might have to order a pre for leg day ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good buddy


Cheers mate. Go back on tonight with 7.5 weeks before the stag. Will hopefully reach my goal by then


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Go back on tonight with 7.5 weeks before the stag. Will hopefully reach my goal by then


What you running mate? Tren and test?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> What you running mate? Tren and test?


Yep, test/tren/mast. First time running tren and mast, looking forward to it though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm training 6 days a week now, 3 on 1 off, sometimes it changes though, I just take a day off when I feel like it really. the wife is saying im training to much, with weights and cardio im in there about 2 hours now
> 
> That was a lie about my age, my mrs just corrected me I'm 33. See I am getting old, can't even remember my fvcking age hahaha
> 
> See how I get on over the next couple of weeks, I might have to order a pre for leg day ;-)


Does she moan at you lol

Bless her, mine doesn't batter an eye lid 

Don't think I've ever done 2 hours in the gym, I'm not one to rest that much and that's maybe why. Today with a partner it was 40 mins.

33... You sure ?! Onset of dementia 

Haha, I'm a sucker for an AAS related pre workout. Not to bothered about the drinks from supplement companies though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Does she moan at you lol
> 
> Bless her, mine doesn't batter an eye lid
> 
> ...


Nah she don't moan she's good as gold, but when the baby comes things are gonna have to change a bit. Intensity has dropped where I'm not on and I'm doing 20-30 mins cardio which I'll cut down once I'm lean enough. ATM I've got a 2 hour commute each way to work (fvcking pain in the ****) but hopefully I'll only be there another week or 2.

I've said to you before I wanna start training first thing in the morning and have been looking at gyms in the city. They're bloody expensive though, the one I wanna join where simonthepieman goes is nearly £80 a month which is quite a bit considering I'm paying nothing to train at home ATM. Things are gonna be a bit tight this year as my mrs is not going back to work until the end of January and my outgoings are quite high tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nah she don't moan she's good as gold, but when the baby comes things are gonna have to change a bit. Intensity has dropped where I'm not on and I'm doing 20-30 mins cardio which I'll cut down once I'm lean enough. ATM I've got a 2 hour commute each way to work (fvcking pain in the ****) but hopefully I'll only be there another week or 2.
> 
> I've said to you before I wanna start training first thing in the morning and have been looking at gyms in the city. They're bloody expensive though, the one I wanna join where simonthepieman goes is nearly £80 a month which is quite a bit considering I'm paying nothing to train at home ATM. Things are gonna be a bit tight this year as my mrs is not going back to work until the end of January and my outgoings are quite high tbh


2 hour commute!! Screw that lol.

£80 is a little steep to say the least.

Kids cost a fortune, but worth it. It'll soon pass mate and settle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 2 hour commute!! Screw that lol.
> 
> £80 is a little steep to say the least.
> 
> Kids cost a fortune, but worth it. It'll soon pass mate and settle


It's only for another week or so (3 in total) then I should be back in the city which is about an hour door to door, sometimes a little longer but not much

Yeah it is expensive but a very good gym and good classes. The couple of gyms near me don't open until 6.30, I start work at 8am and the train journey is about 30mins so that's no good. Trains start running around 5.39am so I could get up wake up on the train and be up town for 6.30 and be walking distance from work.

I'll have to give it a month or 2 and see how we're doing and might join one then

Yeah agree on the kids they are bloody expensive but nothing makes you smile more. Not looking forward to sleepless nights though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Shvt just got real ;-) Jabbed

.5ml test400 d hacks

.5ml mast325 apollo

1ml tren a sphinx

Dunno how much of each stayed in the syringe though I used the same pin to draw it all and was a bit all over the place. After using wc which is like water it Took fuvking ages to inject as well. Don't seem right injecting something that looks like stale pvss from a night in the lash

Dosage is gonna be as above Monday and Friday, same Wednesday without the test

So 400test, 300tren, 487.5mast. This might change as I go though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Shvt just got real ;-) Jabbed
> 
> .5ml test400 d hacks
> 
> ...


Of course it will change lol

Tbh those doses look spot on mate for a nice cycle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Of course it will change lol
> 
> Tbh those doses look spot on mate for a nice cycle


Was gonna run test @600 but don't know why, 400 should be enough shouldn't it?

Leg is dead, not good lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Wheels are lagging. When I was younger going gym on and off, not knowing what the fvck I'm doing I was one of those Wallys that never trained legs, so my upper body was quite a bit in front.
> 
> ...


I didn't train legs for the first 3 months either lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I didn't train legs for the first 3 months either lol


3 months lol I'm talking 7-8 years haha. But I wasn't serious about training then just a silly idiot that thought protein drinks make you big.

Looked good in a shirt though haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> 3 months lol I'm talking 7-8 years haha. But I wasn't serious about training then just a silly idiot that thought protein drinks make you big.
> 
> Looked good in a shirt though haha


Bloody hell lol. You look good now though mate. Gonna def keep an eye on you cycle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bloody hell lol. You look good now though mate. Gonna def keep an eye on you cycle


Cheers mate, legs are gonna get hammered every sesh

It's amazing how much I learnt and enjoy training since joining ukm.

Thought I knew it all. I clearly didn't!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, legs are gonna get hammered every sesh
> 
> It's amazing how much I learnt and enjoy training since joining ukm.
> 
> Thought I knew it all. I clearly didn't!!!!


I'm doing em twice a week now,loving it. Same it's been a godsend joining here. Wouldn't look like I do if I didn't, I'd still be natty haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Was gonna run test @600 but don't know why, 400 should be enough shouldn't it?
> 
> Leg is dead, not good lol


Well. Me personally on a long ester cycle I do 500-800mg test (I've done more, wasn't beneficial)

Haha, enjoy the pip. Lot of hormones just gone in there mate!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm doing em twice a week now,loving it. Same it's been a godsend joining here. Wouldn't look like I do if I didn't, I'd still be natty haha


Yeah if you could lend me yours when I go away please ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah if you could lend me yours when I go away please ;-)


Lol just fvcking hammer them mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So much for smashing legs, twas a shvt session, all lifts down. Low carbs, t3s and man flu didn't help.

I thought having 1.5 powerstack on an empty stomach might push me through it, what a fvcking stupid idea. I was a jittery wreck and my heart rate just lifting weights was 125

Anyway enough of the moaning, here's an idea of the sort of diet I'm on ATM

6.30am scrambled eggs (3 whites 2 yokes) and crispy bacon, bit of ketchup

8.00am 2 scoops protein

10am tuna/coleslaw wrap (half a wrap, just enough to hold it together, 1 tin of tuna). About 100g prawns

11.30am ham, salad cream wrap (just enough wrap to hold together, half a pack of ham)

1.30pm 1.5 powerstack

3pm intra protein shake 2 scoops, teaspoon creatine, teaspoon taurine)

4.30pm bolognese (roughly 200g lean mince) with roughly 150g broccoli

7pm chicken Thai green curry, 50g brown rice

10.30pm 2 scoops protein, 1 tablespoon peanut butter

So as you can see high protein, low carbs and fats. Gonna try and keep this up for another week then bring the fats and carbs back in slowly. Dunno if I'll last another week though I'm really struggling ATM.

Just to add I don't count cals. I know roughly what I eat but try and keep meals as normal as possible and try to keep it pretty clean. They probably very a couple of hundred day to day though depending on what wraps/meals the mrs has made me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

We have these session mate. Never mind!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> We have these session mate. Never mind!


Yeah I know, gear should hopefully get going within the week I hope and need to shift this cold!

Dunno whether to add a bit more carbs as I'm on t3s seeing the shvt felones eating and getting away with lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I know, gear should hopefully get going within the week I hope and need to shift this cold!
> 
> Dunno whether to add a bit more carbs as I'm on t3s seeing the shvt felones eating and getting away with lol.


Lol

Sniffles do my head in!

I'd do 50mcg, it's ample tbh. 75mcg at a push. Any more you need to be really getting loads of protein in to stop it eating you lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Sniffles do my head in!
> 
> I'd do 50mcg, it's ample tbh. 75mcg at a push. Any more you need to be really getting loads of protein in to stop it eating you lol


I'll be sticking @50mcg I think. Might bump towards the end if needed but I'm gonna graft so hopefully not


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'll be sticking @50mcg I think. Might bump towards the end if needed but I'm gonna graft so hopefully not


I've never gone above 50mcg, no need to for what we do tbh mate. 50mcg with Clen is ample


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lost 2lbs since Friday, 14.8 now. Gotta be the t3s

Dunno whether to up the cals/carbs slightly I don't want to waste away


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Lost 2lbs since Friday, 14.8 now. Gotta be the t3s
> 
> Dunno whether to up the cals/carbs slightly I don't want to waste away


Don't up anything imo if on gear u won't lose muscle and what's the point adding in a dieting aid just to negate it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lost 2lbs since Friday, 14.8 now. Gotta be the t3s
> 
> Dunno whether to up the cals/carbs slightly I don't want to waste away


Let it be. Give it 10-14 days before you start to change it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lost 2lbs since Friday, 14.8 now. Gotta be the t3s
> 
> Dunno whether to up the cals/carbs slightly I don't want to waste away


You won't waste away mate lol. Keep lifting hard.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Don't up anything imo if on gear u won't lose muscle and what's the point adding in a dieting aid just to negate it?





R0BLET said:


> Let it be. Give it 10-14 days before you start to change it mate


I know your both right, just wanted someone to say "yeah eat as much as you want" lol

I'll give it another week on low cals then start bringing them back in slowly

I've just started test/tren/mast galaxy for the first time ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You won't waste away mate lol. Keep lifting hard.


It's reading your log and seeing what your eating that's making me wanna up them you b*stard lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It's reading your log and seeing what your eating that's making me wanna up them you b*stard lol


I'm not eating that now mate. Maintenance calories now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not eating that now mate. Maintenance calories now.


Yeah I've noticed you've cut back and clean it up a bit but still your losing weight which is what made me think

I'm on well below maintenance with low carbs/fats ( average day diet is a page or 2 back) and I'm struggling a bit. I'm hungry most of the time and training is suffering.

The fat is coming off so gotta keep at it I suppose. At least for a bit anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Don't crack!!!





Abc987 said:


> The lack of food, sleep and clen is doing me in. I feel like shvt ATM and I think I'm getting a cold to top it off. 1 more week of putting myself through hell them I'm gonna up the cals a bit me thinks, although once on I might feel better
> 
> In tempted to start the blast this Friday instead of waiting til Monday. That would give me 7 weeks on tren


Do crack


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Do crack


Haha, I'll try my hardest. Yesterday's leg session was very disappointing though but hopefully the gear will get going soon


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just fancy a rock


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just fancy a rock


Sneaky Dave, how you doing mate? Still training, on gear?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Sneaky Dave, how you doing mate? Still training, on gear?


On crack cocaine by the sounds of it lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Sneaky Dave, how you doing mate? Still training, on gear?


Still training.....lacking intensity but still going. 2 weeks into a well deserved cruise! Soon be back on 

I'm forever quietly skulking!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Still training.....lacking intensity but still going. 2 weeks into a well deserved cruise! Soon be back on
> 
> I'm forever quietly skulking!


You've been talking about cruising since Christmas time?? Had good results, you dropped the journal pretty early


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just been to see Cinderella and gotta admit I quite enjoyed it more that my daughter anyway lol. Think she was a bit to young for it really

Think I'm gonna crack tonight, I'm contemplating getting a Chinese. Excuse, carb up day ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well just smashed a portion of salt and pepper king prawns, bit if chicken satay, half an egg fried rice, Malaysian Kung po pork and half a chicken Thai green curry.

Feel a bit guilty but it was fvcking lovely and I deserved it or so I'm convincing myself I did


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You've been talking about cruising since Christmas time?? Had good results, you dropped the journal pretty early


Terrible results considering the massive doses haha.

Gonna go 6 weeks then smash a blast again.

Tittsed off I still look a podgy, non lifting girls blouse mo-fuuker!

Will get ripped or die trying!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Terrible results considering the massive doses haha.
> 
> Gonna go 6 weeks then smash a blast again.
> 
> ...


Why was it terrible mate?

What did you run?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well just smashed a portion of salt and pepper king prawns, bit if chicken satay, half an egg fried rice, Malaysian Kung po pork and half a chicken Thai green curry.
> 
> Feel a bit guilty but it was fvcking lovely and I deserved it or so I'm convincing myself I did


That's the spirit lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all I'm a dad again. Mrs gave birth to a little girl last night. I'm over the moon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all I'm a dad again. Mrs gave birth to a little girl last night. I'm over the moon.


CONGRATS MATE!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> CONGRATS MATE!!!


Cheers mate ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate ;-)


7lb 2..... That's my guess


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 7lb 2..... That's my guess


6.12. Was fvcking mad. The mrs woke me up telling me she's ready to push lol. The hospital is 20 mins drive away on a clear road and lucky it was the middle of the night because the traffic there can be terrible.

Anyway I made it in 12, dropped her and her mum off at the door whilst I parked the car and by the time I got to the room (2mins later) she was half out lol. Better than the last time 18 bloody hours lol

Just experienced my first tren cough lol. I didn't get it Fridays jab and don't bloody want it again. As soon as I jabbed it my chest tightened up and I couldn't stop coughing. Wtf causes that????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 6.12. Was fvcking mad. The mrs woke me up telling me she's ready to push lol. The hospital is 20 mins drive away on a clear road and lucky it was the middle of the night because the traffic there can be terrible.
> 
> Anyway I made it in 12, dropped her and her mum off at the door whilst I parked the car and by the time I got to the room (2mins later) she was half out lol. Better than the last time 18 bloody hours lol
> 
> Just experienced my first tren cough lol. I didn't get it Fridays jab and don't bloody want it again. As soon as I jabbed it my chest tightened up and I couldn't stop coughing. Wtf causes that????


Jesus! She didn't mess around did she lol

Fun starts now mate. When is she coming home? Later today?

Haha, good isn't it - not! Not 100% sure tbh, something to do with the oil used....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations bud


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus! She didn't mess around did she lol
> 
> Fun starts now mate. When is she coming home? Later today?
> 
> Haha, good isn't it - not! Not 100% sure tbh, something to do with the oil used....


Nah lol, they say the 2nd comes quicker but I didn't think it'd be that quick. I had my mrs in the back screaming at me to "hurry the fvck up it coming" and the mother inlaw telling me to be careful ffs. Lucky the Road was empty, I was found 120-130 lol

That ain't no normal cough my chest was so tight, I didn't think it was gonna pass lol. If I hadn't read about it would of panicked for sure


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not the best pick I know but took this when I got out of bed and I'm starting so see separation in my legs :thumb:

Just need the fvckers to grow a bit now


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Congratulations bud


Cheers mate ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all I'm a dad again. Mrs gave birth to a little girl last night. I'm over the moon.


Nice one mate. Congratulations :beer:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nice one mate. Congratulations :beer:


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nah lol, they say the 2nd comes quicker but I didn't think it'd be that quick. I had my mrs in the back screaming at me to "hurry the fvck up it coming" and the mother inlaw telling me to be careful ffs. Lucky the Road was empty, I was found 120-130 lol
> 
> That ain't no normal cough my chest was so tight, I didn't think it was gonna pass lol. If I hadn't read about it would of panicked for sure


PMSL. My second came quicker, still about 6 hours.

Tut tut tut, naughty!

Yep, chest tightens and throat gets tickly lol

Oh, legs ain't bad at all mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. My second came quicker, still about 6 hours.
> 
> Tut tut tut, naughty!
> 
> ...


Lol. Thanks mate but they're my weakest part definitely. I don't want massive legs anyway just to be in proportion lol.

Can't go up the hospital til 2 so doing pull ATM. Only had about 3 hours sleep last night and no carbs this morning and strength is up a bit on last pull. Whether it's the gear or the Chinese carb up last night I'm happy it's on the up.

Let the gains begin ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Thanks mate but they're my weakest part definitely. I don't want massive legs anyway just to be in proportion lol.
> 
> Can't go up the hospital til 2 so doing pull ATM. Only had about 3 hours sleep last night and no carbs this morning and strength is up a bit on last pull. Whether it's the gear or the Chinese carb up last night I'm happy it's on the up.
> 
> Let the gains begin ;-)


Yeah, you don't need huge legs tbh.

So long as calves look decent in shorts your good to go!!

It's the Chinese pmsl


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, you don't need huge legs tbh.
> 
> So long as calves look decent in shorts your good to go!!
> 
> It's the Chinese pmsl


Haha don't care what it is but I'm switched on and ready to grow. 15st lean is my target. 7 weeks to go ;-)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. My second came quicker, still about 6 hours.
> 
> Tut tut tut, naughty!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate 

And tren cough is caused by nicking a vein.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Why was it terrible mate?
> 
> What did you run?


I'm to ashamed to specify the doses and how long I've been on considering how crap I still look :/

I ran an arrse load for an eternity and still lift like a bish :'(



Abc987 said:


> Morning all I'm a dad again. Mrs gave birth to a little girl last night. I'm over the moon.


Dead happy for ya!! I wish I'd of made some UKM baby grows haha!

Top banana!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm to ashamed to specify the doses and how long I've been on considering how crap I still look :/
> 
> I ran an arrse load for an eternity and still lift like a bish :'(
> 
> ...


Cheers mate ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm to ashamed to specify the doses and how long I've been on considering how crap I still look :/
> 
> I ran an arrse load for an eternity and still lift like a bish :'(
> 
> ...


Was it 13g? Lol

Mate I've done cycles that look "big" on paper, but that's because I've added EQ at 750mg etc

I've never judged anyone by doses. I'd happily jab 5-6g if I knew it would be worth it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> And tren cough is caused by nicking a vein.


Cheers mate.

Really lol. Ain't a nice feeling haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

14.9 this morning so another 1.5lbs off.diet last couple of days has been a bit shvt and I had a couple of beers yesterday to celebrate but will get it all back on track today.

Dunno whether 15st is a bit to ambitious, that's nearly half a stone whilst losing a bit of fat.

Got a bit of pip today in my leg, worse than last jab anyway.

Chest today and gonna hit cardio hard.

Mum and baby both got let home yesterday so all is good. Can't believe how small and fragile she is lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Stim d*cks a funny thing. Just went a pvss (middle of push sesh) my balls are one piece and my knob is trying to hide in my stomach lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Stim d*cks a funny thing. Just went a pvss (middle of push sesh) my balls are one piece and my knob is trying to hide in my stomach lol


Well you do t need your cock for a while anyway lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well you do t need your cock for a while anyway lol


Haha, tell me about it. I bought this up last night, dunno what I'm gonna do when the gear kicks in. Wvnk like a 13yo I suppose lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Stim d*cks a funny thing. Just went a pvss (middle of push sesh) my balls are one piece and my knob is trying to hide in my stomach lol


It's weird, i don't seem to get in on the fat loss ones.

When i was a raver, the beans made my willy turn into button. DMAA and ECA and it's all fine.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> It's weird, i don't seem to get in on the fat loss ones.
> 
> When i was a raver, the beans made my willy turn into button. DMAA and ECA and it's all fine.


I miss my raving days, retired now lol. Although you can never say never again, I like to think id have another random night out. Pills would be a wicked way to cut though lol.

You obviously haven't seen, we had a little girl yesterday :thumb: 6.12


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I miss my raving days, retired now lol. Although you can never say never again, I like to think id have another random night out. Pills would be a wicked way to cut though lol.
> 
> You obviously haven't seen, we had a little girl yesterday :thumb: 6.12


mate congratulations. good news. you can send your hand me downs my way 

good bye abs!

I had a biggish one the other week, can't say i'm in a rush for another. definitely need one before my little girl pops out.

Well down and keep us progressed on the baby gains!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> mate congratulations. good news. you can send your hand me downs my way
> 
> good bye abs!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Abs ain't even out yet. Diet has gone down the pan last few days but I'm back on track today and determined to see then before u go away lol

I ain't done pills in a few years now lol. One of my pals slipped some md in my drink last year which I was pvssed off about but secretly happy lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push done and strength is on the up. Intensity still isn't as high but I trained on no carbs again, just had some scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast and a powerstack.

Also did 22mins cardio

@FelonE and @R0BLET. How long until tren kicks in and do the sides come straight away???

I know my mast won't kick in yet as it's mostly mast e but I want the idea was to get leaner before it's starts it's magic.

Just wondering About tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Push done and strength is on the up. Intensity still isn't as high but I trained on no carbs again, just had some scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast and a powerstack.
> 
> Also did 22mins cardio
> 
> ...


The tren crept up on me. Started feeling it properly about 2 weeks in I think mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Push done and strength is on the up. Intensity still isn't as high but I trained on no carbs again, just had some scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast and a powerstack.
> 
> Also did 22mins cardio
> 
> ...


Couple of days for the sweats and dreams.

That mast 325 will kick in soon too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The tren crept up on me. Started feeling it properly about 2 weeks in I think mate.





R0BLET said:


> Couple of days for the sweats and dreams.
> 
> That mast 325 will kick in soon too


Hopefully I be one of the lucky ones that don't get any tren sides.

Dunno who I'm trying to kid I'm never lucky lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hopefully I be one of the lucky ones that don't get any tren sides.
> 
> Dunno who I'm trying to kid I'm never lucky lol


I thought it'd ruin me tbh but it's been a breeze............so far lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I thought it'd ruin me tbh but it's been a breeze............so far lol


Hope I'm the same mate.

As long as I don't cave the mrs face in or end up like the bloke that started a thread earlier about killing himself I should be able to handle things like sweat etc!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hope I'm the same mate.
> 
> As long as I don't cave the mrs face in or end up like the bloke that started a thread earlier about killing himself I should be able to handle things like sweat etc!!


That's what I was worried about,being a pr1ck to the Mrs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's what I was worried about,being a pr1ck to the Mrs


Lol I'm the same mate. After months of persuading her to let me take gear she said if I ever changed as a person that would be it and I'd have to stop which I made a promise to her I would

Don't take this the wrong way but you've done bird a few times for being angry, maybe a pr**k I don't know and from what I've read from your journal which is pretty detailed you've been fine.

Did really make me laugh the other week when you told her brother to fvck off though lol.

I'm a pretty placid person so hopefully will be fine. I can be fiery if I'm rubbed up the wrong way though. We shall see lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol I'm the same mate. After months of persuading her to let me take gear she said if I ever changed as a person that would be it and I'd have to stop which I made a promise to her I would
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but you've done bird a few times for being angry, maybe a pr**k I don't know and from what I've read from your journal which is pretty detailed you've been fine.
> 
> ...


I was a pr1ck a few years ago mate,hated the world and everyone in it. My Mrs has shown me a better life and I've chilled out. I'd like to think I'm not a pr1ck now haha. I would of told her brother to fvck off anyway cos he's a fvcking bellend lol.

Just be aware if you feel you're temper going and tell yourself it's just the tren,give ya head a lil wobble and you'll be fine.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was a pr1ck a few years ago mate,hated the world and everyone in it. My Mrs has shown me a better life and I've chilled out. I'd like to think I'm not a pr1ck now haha. I would of told her brother to fvck off anyway cos he's a fvcking bellend lol.
> 
> Just be aware if you feel you're temper going and tell yourself it's just the tren,give ya head a lil wobble and you'll be fine.


Well I'm glad you've changed for the better mate. She's obviously a good women, don't forget it

I'm sure I'll be fine ;-)


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

In like fck lol

I'm placid Abc and have to say temper wise not noticed a single thing at all. You're gonna be fine I think!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> In like fck lol
> 
> I'm placid Abc and have to say temper wise not noticed a single thing at all. You're gonna be fine I think!!


I hope so mate otherwise my gear taking days will be over lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I hope so mate otherwise my gear taking days will be over lol


It just turned me awesome.

I'd wake up, piiss excellence then moonwalk to my destination.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> It just turned me awesome.
> 
> I'd wake up, piiss excellence then moonwalk to my destination.


Haha you funny fvcker.

I'm feeling great ATM, no moonwalking yet though 4 days in


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

The mother in law sent me home this roast for dinner.

She knows I like to eat but It had 5 yorkshires and 7 roast potatoes, that's taking the pvss lol. Is she trying to sabotage my diet? I kept 2 of the roasts though, couldn't bring myself to ditch them all and the yorkshires


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning all. 14.8 this morning so another lb down but still no abs and I'm getting pvssed off now. The more weight I lose the harder it's gonna be to reach my goal.

Don't know whether to bring cals up a bit so I don't lose anymore weight but train hard and hope the fat still comes off, bit of a head fvck really

I'm looking forward to jabbing lol just want this gear to start it's magic. the extra day Friday to Monday seems like a long time. As the cycle goes on I might change to eod coz I'm a greedy fvck lol. Will keep it m/w/f for now though

Anyway legs and abs today, hopefully will be a better sesh than the last couple of legs. I've got a bit of pip in my right leg but nothing I can't train through so gonna hammer them hopefully.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Only had half a powerstack left so I necked that and 2 pre boosts on an empty stomach before my scrambled eggs.

Never used pre boost before but hopefully lol be buZzing in the next half hour


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow maybe I shouldn't of had 2 pre boost and half a powerstack

Been laying in bed since I took them, started to feel buzzing so I've come down for a workout. I haven't lifted a thing yet and my resting heart rate is 130 SHHHIIIIITTTTT

Gonna hammer these legs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Morning all. 14.8 this morning so another lb down but still no abs and I'm getting pvssed off now. The more weight I lose the harder it's gonna be to reach my goal.
> 
> Don't know whether to bring cals up a bit so I don't lose anymore weight but train hard and hope the fat still comes off, bit of a head fvck really
> 
> ...


Are you smashing abs mate? Wouldn't worry about weight loss - it's fat loss. So all good.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Are you smashing abs mate? Wouldn't worry about weight loss - it's fat loss. So all good.


The idea is to smash everything lol

I feel out my nut rob. Shouldn't of had all that pre on an empty stomach

Do you not think 1lb a day is too much??? I'm thinking of upping cabs a little but don't wanna fvck getting the abs out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The idea is to smash everything lol
> 
> I feel out my nut rob. Shouldn't of had all that pre on an empty stomach
> 
> Do you not think 1lb a day is too much??? I'm thinking of upping cabs a little but don't wanna fvck getting the abs out


Lol sack the pre workouts off, your on Tren now - that's enough lol

On a cut, no. I'd keep carbs low as possible till you see abs mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm planning on beasting Mtren and test Base as PWO soon 

Not a fan of this stim malarkey.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol sack the pre workouts off, your on Tren now - that's enough lol
> 
> On a cut, no. I'd keep carbs low as possible till you see abs mate


Lol your right but I think im addicted to them. That's why I haven't tried mtren or something simular yet. I'll try and stop tomorrow, I mean I will stop tomorrow lol

I've had to have half a scoop of dextrose intra with whey to sort me out. I needed some sugar badly.

I know your right but wanna hit 15st and it's getting further away :-(


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm planning on beasting Mtren and test Base as PWO soon
> 
> Not a fan of this stim malarkey.


Tbh mate they don't really do fvck all just keep me focused. I've been using them for years and it's become habit. As I said below I have an addictive personality which is why I haven't tried m tren or similar yet. Wc do some nice looking pre's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm planning on beasting Mtren and test Base as PWO soon
> 
> Not a fan of this stim malarkey.


My tren suspension comes today 

AP Androxine 



Abc987 said:


> Lol your right but I think im addicted to them. That's why I haven't tried mtren or something simular yet. I'll try and stop tomorrow, I mean I will stop tomorrow lol
> 
> I've had to have half a scoop of dextrose intra with whey to sort me out. I needed some sugar badly.
> 
> I know your right but wanna hit 15st and it's getting further away :-(


Mate you hear no end of people walking away from sessions from over doing the stims. Sack them off.

May have a problem wanting abs and gaining weight, tough slog.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My tren suspension comes today
> 
> AP Androxine
> 
> ...


I did it last year but had a bigger time scale. I dropped about 8-10% bf whilst adding 7-8lbs. That was 19 weeks not 7 lol

I pm'd you yesterday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I did it last year but had a bigger time scale. I dropped about 8-10% bf whilst adding 7-8lbs. That was 19 weeks not 7 lol
> 
> I pm'd you yesterday


Yeah time is against you this time, this is a sprint cycle. Marathon cycles are better, can't wait for my long ester cycle!

Did you... Send it again lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished legs and abs. Was better than last leg day but still not as good as I'd of liked. I think I need carbs before a leg workout

Done

1 leg extensions

Normal 2 leg extensions

Leg curls

Leg press

Calve raises

Then smashed abs, they were hurting bad lol

Finished with 20mins cardio. I measured bp and heart rate as soon as I finished

128/83 and hr was 165. Gonna leave the stims for a but now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just finished legs and abs. Was better than last leg day but still not as good as I'd of liked. I think I need carbs before a leg workout
> 
> Done
> 
> ...


Yeah drop the stims lol

You don't need carbs before a session mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah drop the stims lol
> 
> You don't need carbs before a session mate


Other sessions have been ok and u felt string but with legs was harder. Being a jittery wreck with a hr like id popped 10 Es probably didn't help lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Other sessions have been ok and u felt string but with legs was harder. Being a jittery wreck with a hr like id popped 10 Es probably didn't help lol


Pmsl stims are horrible at times!!

No PM mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl stims are horrible at times!!
> 
> No PM mate?


You sure I sent it straight after you messaged me back??? Have another look


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You sure I sent it straight after you messaged me back??? Have another look


Yep, nowt there lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

You normally get on with powerstack mate? I'm on em ATM and I can't really tell that much. I'm anxious to take more than 1 full tab incase it sends me mental lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> You normally get on with powerstack mate? I'm on em ATM and I can't really tell that much. I'm anxious to take more than 1 full tab incase it sends me mental lol


Yeah been using it for about a year now, it's become more of a habit though. Getting on the train after a hard days work a little tired then convince myself I need one to wake up and hit gym

It keeps me focused and as I said a few posts back I had my last half if one this morning with 2 pre boosts and my heart rate before I had done anything, just walked in the gym (my garage) was 130. I done my workout and hit cardio my hr when finished was 165

Within 15mins of taking a powerstack my nob tries to hide in my stomach and my balls shrunk to nothing lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah been using it for about a year now, it's become more of a habit though. Getting on the train after a hard days work a little tired then convince myself I need one to wake up and hit gym
> 
> It keeps me focused and as I said a few posts back I had my last half if one this morning with 2 pre boosts and my heart rate before I had done anything, just walked in the gym (my garage) was 130. I done my workout and hit cardio my hr when finished was 165
> 
> Within 15mins of taking a powerstack my nob tries to hide in my stomach and my balls shrunk to nothing lol


Ha ha brilliant. Might try your ultimate death stack and see how that fares :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Ha ha brilliant. Might try your ultimate death stack and see how that fares :lol:


It wasn't nice mate, just felt a jittery wreck. I'm gonna knock the stims on the head for a bit and hope the tren kicks in


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> It wasn't nice mate, just felt a jittery wreck. I'm gonna knock the stims on the head for a bit and hope the tren kicks in


No good, what'd you normally have with your powerstack just a bit of water? Heard if you take it with grapefruit juice it's supposed to work a lot better.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> No good, what'd you normally have with your powerstack just a bit of water? Heard if you take it with grapefruit juice it's supposed to work a lot better.


Yeah I read that same with t5s but I don't like grapefruit juice and it's only a stim so can't see it making that much difference

I just take it with water and try and have it on an emptyish stomach


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I read that same with t5s but I don't like grapefruit juice and it's only a stim so can't see it making that much difference
> 
> I just take it with water and try and have it on an emptyish stomach


I will guinea pig this and let u know  lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just done my 3rd jab - the test so .5ml mast and 1ml tren. Jabbed my left delt. It took bloody ages and was aching as it was going in. Oil leaked back out with a bit of blood and now I have a dead arm :-(


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@R0BLET @FelonE @simonthepieman. I know all you are on mt2 and I'm gonna start mine in a couple of days. I've asked before but just checking do I want to load on .3mg a day for a week then .3mg once a week???

And you think I'll be on if I run tane on it? Was thinking of taking 60mg a day to see if it clears me up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @R0BLET @FelonE @simonthepieman. I know all you are on mt2 and I'm gonna start mine in a couple of days. I've asked before but just checking do I want to load on .3mg a day for a week then .3mg once a week???
> 
> And you think I'll be on if I run tane on it? Was thinking of taking 60mg a day to see if it clears me up


Yeah that'll be ok mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @R0BLET @FelonE @simonthepieman. I know all you are on mt2 and I'm gonna start mine in a couple of days. I've asked before but just checking do I want to load on .3mg a day for a week then .3mg once a week???
> 
> And you think I'll be on if I run tane on it? Was thinking of taking 60mg a day to see if it clears me up


I haven't done it for a few weeks, forget lol

But yeah that'll be fine mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I haven't done it for a few weeks, forget lol
> 
> But yeah that'll be fine mate


And the tane???


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @R0BLET @FelonE @simonthepieman. I know all you are on mt2 and I'm gonna start mine in a couple of days. I've asked before but just checking do I want to load on .3mg a day for a week then .3mg once a week???
> 
> And you think I'll be on if I run tane on it? Was thinking of taking 60mg a day to see if it clears me up


I did .250 EOD for 2 ish weeks then .250 twice a week and works great.

I'm getting stick off the girls at work today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I did .250 EOD for 2 ish weeks then .250 twice a week and works great.
> 
> I'm getting stick off the girls at work today


How many mins on the sunbeds a week you been doing?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> And the tane???


Lovely and brown


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How many mins on the sunbeds a week you been doing?


I do 10 a week


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely and brown


Accutane you plonker lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How many mins on the sunbeds a week you been doing?


2 x6 one week

2x 6 and 1 x 8 the next one.

I've not had one this week and I'm still getting darker.

My face tans a lot quicker than my body which doesn't help


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 x6 one week
> 
> 2x 6 and 1 x 8 the next one.
> 
> ...


Lol no wonder your brown? Has the mrs not clocked or she just think it's from pre holiday sunbeds?

How much bac water did you use per 10ml


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol no wonder your brown? Has the mrs not clocked or she just think it's from pre holiday sunbeds?
> 
> How much bac water did you use per 10ml


2ml I think.

She asked if I taken melatonin and I said yes and it was never mentioned again.

.she knew I was hitting sunbeds


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 2ml I think.
> 
> She asked if I taken melatonin and I said yes and it was never mentioned again.
> 
> .she knew I was hitting sunbeds


Wow that was easy lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think her mum mentioned she used it. I think tablets though. She never asked how


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well homos I'm down another 2lbs today. 14.6. I defo look leaner and abs ain't far away but I feel so small and flat. 6 weeks ago I was 15.9 and felt strong and big. Looks like my 15st lean ain't happening

Anyway I mixed my mt2 last night 10ml mt2 with 2ml bac water and jabbed .2-3ml 2ticks on a slin pin. Was the smallest shot ever, was thinking surely this ain't right but fvck me it stung and made my face feel like it was on fire. Can see why everyone says pin it before bed

Rest day today so think I'm gonna take the girls to the seaside in a bit

Have a good day ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well homos I'm down another 2lbs today. 14.6. I defo look leaner and abs ain't far away but I feel so small and flat. 6 weeks ago I was 15.9 and felt strong and big. Looks like my 15st lean ain't happening
> 
> Anyway I mixed my mt2 last night 10ml mt2 with 2ml bac water and jabbed .2-3ml 2ticks on a slin pin. Was the smallest shot ever, was thinking surely this ain't right but fvck me it stung and made my face feel like it was on fire. Can see why everyone says pin it before bed
> 
> ...


That flat feeling will pass mate, when the gear kicks in away you'll go!! 

Enjoy the seaside


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well homos I'm down another 2lbs today. 14.6. I defo look leaner and abs ain't far away but I feel so small and flat. 6 weeks ago I was 15.9 and felt strong and big. Looks like my 15st lean ain't happening
> 
> Anyway I mixed my mt2 last night 10ml mt2 with 2ml bac water and jabbed .2-3ml 2ticks on a slin pin. Was the smallest shot ever, was thinking surely this ain't right but fvck me it stung and made my face feel like it was on fire. Can see why everyone says pin it before bed.
> 
> ...


I get 0 sides from it. except i do go a bit Peter Andre the day after then it subsides, but i am going quite golden rather than tanned now which is kinda good and weird at the same time.

my hair is feeling a little straw like at the moment, but god knowswhat that is from?

so essential you jabbed .125mg?

just keep cutting low carb with T3 until you are off and then when you get your carb load you will look your leanest shortly after


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I get 0 sides from it. except i do go a bit Peter Andre the day after then it subsides, but i am going quite golden rather than tanned now which is kinda good and weird at the same time.
> 
> my hair is feeling a little straw like at the moment, but god knowswhat that is from?
> 
> ...


I tan pretty well anyway which was why the mrs was going on a bit and I shave my head so no wersal gummage hair for me lol

I worked it out as .25mg

1ml bac water would make 5ticks (1iu I think) 1mg so 2ml bac water would be .5mg and half that .25 no???

I know your all right about cutting I just don't like the way I feel ATM. I've let diet slip a bit too today just demolished a 1/4 toffee crumble. Was fvcking lovely


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I tan pretty well anyway which was why the mrs was going on a bit and I shave my head so no wersal gummage hair for me lol
> 
> I worked it out as .25mg
> 
> ...


i'm confused now, i have idea what i'm taking. i'm sure mine are 100 ticks over 1ml and i measure 2ml of bac with the 10mg of Mt2 so 10 ticks is .5mg

mind meltdown


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> i'm confused now, i have idea what i'm taking. i'm sure mine are 100 ticks over 1ml and i measure 2ml of bac with the 10mg of Mt2 so 10 ticks is .5mg
> 
> mind meltdown


Haha. Nope I just got in and mine are defo 50ticks per ml. Checks yours again lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well I've had a pukka day with the family. Diet hasn't been great as said earlier I had 1/4 toffee crumble. I walked into the shop and spied the jars out the corner of my eye but choose to ignore them we bought a bucket and spade then left, temptation was too much so I went back and they sold it. I haven't had it since I was a kid and it's still as good as I remember.

After that I had some seafood and later the mrs wanted a pub lunch.

I went for steak fajitas and it was fvcking handsome lol. Had everything with it sour cream, cheese, guacamole, salsa the lot and 5 wraps which I ate :-(. Felt a bit guilty after but also felt a bit better in myself and was gonna do cardio when I got home but we've got mates coming around to meet the baby.

Dunno if they're just popping in, if they do ill cardio for 30mins but they could end up staying which will mean a few beers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well I've had a pukka day with the family. Diet hasn't been great as said earlier I had 1/4 toffee crumble. I walked into the shop and spied the jars out the corner of my eye but choose to ignore them we bought a bucket and spade then left, temptation was too much so I went back and they sold it. I haven't had it since I was a kid and it's still as good as I remember.
> 
> After that I had some seafood and later the mrs wanted a pub lunch.
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely mate. Can't beat fajitas!!

Haha, Guilt cardio.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds lovely mate. Can't beat fajitas!!
> 
> Haha, Guilt cardio.


Was mate, tbf I would of enjoyed anything off the menu. Was just nice having a proper meal lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well Poofters just weighed myself and I'm back up to 14.10. Oops lol.

Can't believe how much of a difference a little carb up can make. It wasn't even a massive day of eating And I added 4.5lbs

Feel really guilty now lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well Poofters just weighed myself and I'm back up to 14.10. Oops lol.
> 
> Can't believe how much of a difference a little carb up can make. It wasn't even a massive day of eating And I added 4.5lbs
> 
> Feel really guilty now lol


Isn't quick jumps back up in weight water retention from carbs? Could be Bro science


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Well Poofters just weighed myself and I'm back up to 14.10. Oops lol.
> 
> Can't believe how much of a difference a little carb up can make. It wasn't even a massive day of eating And I added 4.5lbs
> 
> Feel really guilty now lol


Tren will get rid of it as quickly as it comes mate. Loves carbs!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Isn't quick jumps back up in weight water retention from carbs? Could be Bro science


Yeah I'm sure it's water weight but gotta be better than feeling as flat as I do.

Where I'm on such low carbs (below 100g) and low fat I can't even get a good pump in the gym. I'm sure when I start to carbs up in a week or 2 I will look and feel a lot better In myself even if it is a bit of water

I've been losing on average 1lb a day on my diet/t3s yesterday was 1.5lb. As I said it wasn't even that heavy on the carbs, some toffee crumble and 5 small wraps with my fajitas above what I've been eating


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Tren will get rid of it as quickly as it comes mate. Loves carbs!


Hopefully mate, been on a week today 4th jab later. Still not feeling anything but hopefully will kick in soon ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull done. All lifts were up by a rep or 2 which is good

Rows

Lat pulls

Face pull from floor

Flat bar straight arm pull down

Hammer curls

Cross body curls

Flat bar curl (pyramid from 50kg down to 20)

22 mins high intensity cardio. Was drenched. I normally start sweating 12-15 mins in but after 5 mins I was down to my boxers and soaked all over

I did have 2 pre boosts before hand, I know I said I wouldn't @R0BLET but needed to burn them extra cals lol

A question for you the ukm doctor. Does t3s increase hr?

Got out of bed and measured heart rate when I got down stairs was 89bpm, seems quite high

Anyway 2 pre boost on and empty stomach (before my scrambled egg) and hr was up to 115

After cardio 147


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Pull done. All lifts were up by a rep or 2 which is good
> 
> Rows
> 
> ...


T3 can increase the heart rate if you are on high doses, but low doses (25-75mcg) shouldn't cause any issues.

Keep it in, it's there to keep the metabolism in turbo mode and increase protein synthesis 

But sack those stims off lol. 2 spoons of coffee, spoon of coconut oil and away you go


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> T3 can increase the heart rate if you are on high doses, but low doses (25-75mcg) shouldn't cause any issues.
> 
> Keep it in, it's there to keep the metabolism in turbo mode and increase protein synthesis
> 
> But sack those stims off lol. 2 spoons of coffee, spoon of coconut oil and away you go


I'm gonna sack them off promise lol. Just thought a little kick after yesterday's carb slip up lol.

89 resting seems pretty high specially as I'm getting fitter, can easily do 30mis cardio now. 6 weeks ago I struggled with 10


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm gonna sack them off promise lol. Just thought a little kick after yesterday's carb slip up lol.
> 
> 89 resting seems pretty high specially as I'm getting fitter, can easily do 30mis cardio now. 6 weeks ago I struggled with 10


I got these cheese burgers maayyn!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I got these cheese burgers maayyn!


You confuse the fvck out of sometimes Dave, still makes me laugh though. And obvi makes sense in your head haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm gonna sack them off promise lol. Just thought a little kick after yesterday's carb slip up lol.
> 
> 89 resting seems pretty high specially as I'm getting fitter, can easily do 30mis cardio now. 6 weeks ago I struggled with 10


It will be with stims in the mix each day mate, along with AAS 

Wouldn't worry about it tbh


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You confuse the fvck out of sometimes Dave, still makes me laugh though. And obvi makes sense in your head haha


That crack head off Friday......


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Little progress pic from this mornings pull session

Still no abs, hoping they're not far away now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Look great mate! Cheat defo a strong part


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 169638
> 
> 
> Little progress pic from this mornings pull session
> ...


Look really good mate 

Have you ever had abs?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Look great mate! Cheat defo a strong part


Cheers mate, chest has always been a stronger point just wish my legs would respond the same lol. I'm enjoying pull day most ATM. Followed by legs then push. Push was always my fav but not at the minute. Maybe when the gear kicks in and I start getting stronger again ;-)



R0BLET said:


> Look really good mate
> 
> Have you ever had abs?


Cheers mate, was first thing and only eaten scrambled eggs so looking forward to how I'll look in 6 weeks when I'm full

Tbh I'd never had abs until last years cycle and always thought maybe I can't get them but var and a lot of hard work they popped out. Not for long mind you haha

That wAs at the end of a 19 week test e cycle with var in the middle for 9 weeks.

My aim this year is to be a bit bigger and a bit leaner than that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, chest has always been a stronger point just wish my legs would respond the same lol. I'm enjoying pull day most ATM. Followed by legs then push. Push was always my fav but not at the minute. Maybe when the gear kicks in and I start getting stronger again ;-)
> 
> Cheers mate, was first thing and only eaten scrambled eggs so looking forward to how I'll look in 6 weeks when I'm full
> 
> ...


Defo there, awesome genetics for separations 

You'll get there mate, smashing it at the moment


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Defo there, awesome genetics for separations
> 
> You'll get there mate, smashing it at the moment


Cheers mate. As I said to you before I really enjoyed var, it's been my favourite compound so far.

As for getting there, weight yes. Finished last year at 14.3, I was 14.10 in that picture this morning

But leanness not so sure. I hope so and will give it my best shot but only have 6 weeks and lean seems so far away.

Although I've never run tren or mast before and hopefully they'll be as good as everyone says. Just want it to kick in. I look forward to jabbing ATM just because I want to feel the gear working ASAP lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a beautiful bromance


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. As I said to you before I really enjoyed var, it's been my favourite compound so far.
> 
> As for getting there, weight yes. Finished last year at 14.3, I was 14.10 in that picture this morning
> 
> ...


Well I hope it kicks in soon, you'll love it!

Just carrying a little more fat and water, that's all. How much Vit C do you have a day?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Such a beautiful bromance


Jelly


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Such a beautiful bromance


The love is shared in here mate ;-)



R0BLET said:


> Well I hope it kicks in soon, you'll love it!
> 
> Just carrying a little more fat and water, that's all. How much Vit C do you have a day?


None mate apart from my mutli vits. What would vit c bring to it then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The love is shared in here mate ;-)
> 
> None mate apart from my mutli vits. What would vit c bring to it then?


Reduces water retention, get on it! 2-4g a day. The soluble tabs, throw them in your water and away you go


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking great mate!! Congrats on the big session


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Reduces water retention, get on it! 2-4g a day. The soluble tabs, throw them in your water and away you go


Gonna sound stupid again I think but I'm on low carbs and .5adex ed, will vit c make that much difference to water? I've never heard of this



marcusmaximus said:


> Looking great mate!! Congrats on the big session


Cheers mate, getting there ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Gonna sound stupid again I think but I'm on low carbs and .5adex ed, will vit c make that much difference to water? I've never heard of this
> 
> Cheers mate, getting there ;-)


I know people on 10g + of vitamin C lol

"Foods that are high in vitamins A and C can help balance out fluid levels in the body. Sometimes, water retention occurs as a result of leaky capillaries that excrete water into tissues. When this occurs, swelling develops in the affected tissues. Foods that are high in vitamins A and C can strengthen capillary walls, which in turn, leads to a reduction in fluid leakage. When less fluid is leaked out of the capillaries, water retention is greatly decreased."

It's cheap, buy the tubes that have the 1g dissolvable ones in them (20 in a tube) less than a £1.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate, chest has always been a stronger point just wish my legs would respond the same lol. I'm enjoying pull day most ATM. Followed by legs then push. Push was always my fav but not at the minute. Maybe when the gear kicks in and I start getting stronger again ;-)
> 
> Cheers mate, was first thing and only eaten scrambled eggs so looking forward to how I'll look in 6 weeks when I'm full
> 
> ...


****ing hell mate. Looking great.

I know you want abs, but your balance and shape is wicked. Would swap


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> ****ing hell mate. Looking great.
> 
> I know you want abs, but your balance and shape is wicked. Would swap


Cheers mate. Just need my legs to grow a bit lol

I'm gonna try my hardest to have abs in 6 weeks, I'm determined to get them out


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

johnniecarpboy said:


> goodluck mate.i too plan on staying of the booze and ciggies and eat clean.


 What about sex?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> What about sex?


He's got the internet


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> What about sex?





simonthepieman said:


> He's got the internet


Gear turns me into a sex machine although I'm fvcked for the foreseeable future lol.

Better hope she up for giving regular head. dunno who I'm trying to kid once the gear gets going I want a bunk up at least once a day


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Flesh light ftw


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Flesh light ftw


Hahaha you fvcker.

Just goggled it but I'm at gymnastics with my daughter so can't enter the site 3G won't let me

What's it like Dave more enjoyable ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Gear turns me into a sex machine although I'm fvcked for the foreseeable future lol.
> 
> Better hope she up for giving regular head. dunno who I'm trying to kid once the gear gets going I want a bunk up at least once a day


I never get head unless its part of the whole shebang. Cruel huh?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I never get head unless its part of the whole shebang. Cruel huh?


Lol, I do if she's in a good mood and I've been banging in about it for long enough haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well push done and strength up a tiny bit but intensity was terrible, I felt like I was running on empty having no stims. If had scrambled eggs for breakfast and a protein shake before hand but no carbs and no stims just made me feel crap in the gym.

Weight was down 2lbs on yesterday and I got some vit c which was recommended by the doc, hopefully will help

A couple of questions doc rob, @R0BLET have you used proviron before and what does it add? I keep reading how great it is and people wouldn't run a cycle without it but, how did you find it? @simonthepieman, think you've used it too

Still thinking of getting a pre, would like a water based one though I think any recommendations?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well push done and strength up a tiny bit but intensity was terrible, I felt like I was running on empty having no stims. If had scrambled eggs for breakfast and a protein shake before hand but no carbs and no stims just made me feel crap in the gym.
> 
> Weight was down 2lbs on yesterday and I got some vit c which was recommended by the doc, hopefully will help
> 
> ...


I generally use it in most cycles, it's cheap and only need 25-50mg a day.

This is why most people use it;

"In fact due to its extremely high affinity for plasma binding proteins such as SHBG, Proviron may actually work to potentate the activity of other steroids by displacing a higher percentage into a free, unbound state"

Basically gives your existing AAS a kick up the àrse!

Great for hardening, dropping water, anti estrogen benefits and libido increase


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Getting a pre?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well push done and strength up a tiny bit but intensity was terrible, I felt like I was running on empty having no stims. If had scrambled eggs for breakfast and a protein shake before hand but no carbs and no stims just made me feel crap in the gym.
> 
> Weight was down 2lbs on yesterday and I got some vit c which was recommended by the doc, hopefully will help
> 
> ...


I got nothing from it on ugl. I've got pharma stuff for pct


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I generally use it in most cycles, it's cheap and only need 25-50mg a day.
> 
> This is why most people use it;
> 
> ...


So you do notice a difference in running it to not? Sounds like it's a good addition



sneeky_dave said:


> Getting a pre?


Not a stim, a mans pre workout, mtren etc. I think I want to try a good water based one?



simonthepieman said:


> I got nothing from it on ugl. I've got pharma stuff for pct


Pct??? I thought it was generally run on cycle?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So you do notice a difference in running it to not? Sounds like it's a good addition
> 
> Not a stim, a mans pre workout, mtren etc. I think I want to try a good water based one?
> 
> Pct??? I thought it was generally run on cycle?


I'll let you know. But it sounds a smart addition if you ask me


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'll let you know. But it sounds a smart addition if you ask me


When you coming off. I'm really thinking about b&cing

Original plan was to stay on until July then come off until next jan and do the same as I have this time round


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> When you coming off. I'm really thinking about b&cing
> 
> Original plan was to stay on until July then come off until next jan and do the same as I have this time round


I'd like to do the same but I think the missus won't buy that. I'm just hoping she forgets I'm on.

Lol she never sees it or do I mention it. Its kind of like a secret she knows about.

Well I'd like to go on a lower dose though summer. I really dont want to get bigger. Just maintain, cut and a little rwcomp really


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd like to do the same but I think the missus won't buy that. I'm just hoping she forgets I'm on.
> 
> Lol she never sees it or do I mention it. Its kind of like a secret she knows about.
> 
> Well I'd like to go on a lower dose though summer. I really dont want to get bigger. Just maintain, cut and a little rwcomp really


Thing is after last summers cycle I let everything slip, was out boozing all the time, diet wasn't that great and a Gym was just here and there.

I think if I stay in ill be more inclined to stay a bit sensible and hopefully keep most of the gains.

I would relax it a bit but still train hard when I do

Then again I know I can get in shape for holidays so dunno whether to just be sensible, keep the mrs happy and come off like I'm supposed to.

I'm sure you'd be able to twist her arm lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Thing is after last summers cycle I let everything slip, was out boozing all the time, diet wasn't that great and a Gym was just here and there.
> 
> I think if I stay in ill be more inclined to stay a bit sensible and hopefully keep most of the gains.
> 
> ...


I've got another holiday in a Month so will try a mini cut after. Well not a cut per say. Just **** loads of cardio on the bike I think to out train the diet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So you do notice a difference in running it to not? Sounds like it's a good addition
> 
> Not a stim, a mans pre workout, mtren etc. I think I want to try a good water based one?
> 
> Pct??? I thought it was generally run on cycle?


Hard to tell on cycle with Mast, but the science is there to back it up 

Mtren for 90% of the labs is Oiled based now.

Alpha is water as you know.

Apollos Dbol is good 



simonthepieman said:


> I'll let you know. But it sounds a smart addition if you ask me


Very smart. Makes perfect sense to run it during PCT


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hard to tell on cycle with Mast, but the science is there to back it up
> 
> Mtren for 90% of the labs is Oiled based now.
> 
> ...


Your turning me into a junky keep telling me all these things are good. I'll wait until the gear kicks in and see how I feel then but today's session felt shvt, I don't want many more of them.

8 days in now so hopefully soon ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your turning me into a junky keep telling me all these things are good. I'll wait until the gear kicks in and see how I feel then but today's session felt shvt, I don't want many more of them.
> 
> 8 days in now so hopefully soon ;-)


Lol. Just stick to what you are doing 

My last cycle was simple, Rip240, Winny and an AI 

T3 and Clen when told to lol

No Proviron, No Pre workouts. Only used this Water based dbol as it was a sample  But it's good.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure what the mast does. But it seems to be doing what I would want from Winny and PROVIRON. The test seems to work better and I have little to no bloat and my diet is far from clean


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm not sure what the mast does. But it seems to be doing what I would want from Winny and PROVIRON. The test seems to work better and I have little to no bloat and my diet is far from clean


That's why I love it 

All from the same "family" so similar effects, they don't aromatise so happy days!

How much mast are you on?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I used "the unmentionable" Mtren with very little effect. Tried up to 2ml shots. I'd not advise that lab myself.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That's why I love it
> 
> All from the same "family" so similar effects, they don't aromatise so happy days!
> 
> How much mast are you on?


250 test 300 mast


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I used "the unmentionable" Mtren with very little effect. Tried up to 2ml shots. I'd not advise that lab myself.


Yeah I remember you using it.

Think wc ib02 is the one maybe to much for me.

I'm gonna wait until gear kicks in anyway and see how I feel then. Low cals is doing me in though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I generally use it in most cycles, it's cheap and only need 25-50mg a day.
> 
> This is why most people use it;
> 
> ...


Might be making myself sound a right idiot haha but can you run Proviron only cycles? like people do Var, winny only etc?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Might be making myself sound a right idiot haha but can you run Proviron only cycles? like people do Var, winny only etc?


You could do, 150mg is what's recommend (from reading William Llewelyn's Anabolics book) 6-12 weeks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You could do, 150mg is what's recommend (from reading William Llewelyn's Anabolics book) 6-12 weeks


Okay cool, not liver toxic then? Seems long for an oral


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Okay cool, not liver toxic then? Seems long for an oral


"Mesterolone (Proviron) is not c17-alpha alkylated, and not known to

produce hepatotoxic effects; liver toxicity is unlikely."

Copy and pasted that lol

So good to go mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> "Mesterolone (Proviron) is not c17-alpha alkylated, and not known to
> 
> produce hepatotoxic effects; liver toxicity is unlikely."
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. 

Very strange as when researching first cycles with low sides etc it never seems to come up, seems pretty underrated


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Very strange as when researching first cycles with low sides etc it never seems to come up, seems pretty underrated


It'll be because on the scales for androgenic and anabolic it's low.

Androgenic - 30-40

Anabolic - 100-150

Winny

Androgenic - 30

Anabolic - 320

Var

Androgenic - 30-260

Anabolic - 60-220

Now tren.....

500

500

Lol

The scale stops at 500


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It'll be because on the scales for androgenic and anabolic it's low.
> 
> Androgenic - 30-40
> 
> ...


Got ya

What sites do you use to read up on this stuff?

Steroids.com or others too?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Got ya
> 
> What sites do you use to read up on this stuff?
> 
> Steroids.com or others too?


Mainly this book. Have you got Dropbox?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mainly this book. Have you got Dropbox?


No mate never heard of it tbh?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> No mate never heard of it tbh?


Lol, it's great.

Download the app 

Then I'll email you this link to download it lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's great.
> 
> Download the app
> 
> Then I'll email you this link to download it lol


Cheers mate nice one!

Think you've got my email haven't you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate nice one!
> 
> Think you've got my email haven't you?


I'll check lol

Edit - sent it ya


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll check lol
> 
> Edit - sent it ya


1500 pages fûck me!! 

Cheers though bud, appreciate it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's great.
> 
> Download the app
> 
> Then I'll email you this link to download it lol


What's the book about mate? Gear I take it but is it in depth?

And is it free lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 1500 pages fûck me!!
> 
> Cheers though bud, appreciate it


Enjoy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's the book about mate? Gear I take it but is it in depth?
> 
> And is it free lol


Correct young man.

Well... It's free if I send you the Dropbox link


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Correct young man.
> 
> Well... It's free if I send you the Dropbox link


Downloaded but my laptop is fvcked. Can I still use it without a computer?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Downloaded but my laptop is fvcked. Can I still use it without a computer?


Lol.

Download the app on a phone or tablet


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Very strange as when researching first cycles with low sides etc it never seems to come up, seems pretty underrated


I imagine the cost to gain ratio would be worse than primo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Download the app on a phone or tablet


Downloaded I'll send you my email ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Downloaded I'll send you my email ;-)


Sent


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I imagine the cost to gain ratio would be worse than primo


Now that's an expensive drug to say the least!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Should I up my tren dose after a week????

ATM

Test400 1ml a week Monday Friday

Mast 325 1.5 ml a week mon/we'd/fri

Tren a 3ml a week mon/we'd/fri

I'm thinking maybe do another ml of tren today, just for greed really and I still ain't feeling it. I'm an impatiant fvck


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't beat more drugs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can't beat more drugs


Trust you haha. Your supposed to say give it time


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You'd only excuse your desire for more with thinly veiled self justification ha


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Should I up my tren dose after a week????
> 
> ATM
> 
> ...


You should feel it around now tbh, but what do we juice for? Not for that, for the results lol

Tempting I know, me personally would stick at same dosages but I'm more of a less is more type, just my vote anyways lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Should I up my tren dose after a week????
> 
> ATM
> 
> ...


Leave it for another week mate and go from there. You've got mast prop in there and the tren ace  It'll come.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> You should feel it around now tbh, but what do we juice for? Not for that, for the results lol
> 
> Tempting I know, me personally would stick at same dosages but I'm more of a less is more type, just my vote anyways lol





R0BLET said:


> Leave it for another week mate and go from there. You've got mast prop in there and the tren ace  It'll come.


I know. Your both right I'm just impatiant and getting pvssed off with average workouts!!!

Just done legs and although weights wasn't down on last session I felt proper shvt, had nothing in me and when it come to cardio I managed 11mins before fvcking it off, I just had nothing left.

We're going pub today with some mates and the kids so might have a couple of beers.

Tomorrow is my daughters last day off before she's back at school so we're going out for the day and I've decided I'm gonna take the family out for dinner and carb up. Hopefully that'll make me feel a bit better.

I shall stay at the same dose for another week at least ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I know. Your both right I'm just impatiant and getting pvssed off with average workouts!!!
> 
> Just done legs and although weights wasn't down on last session I felt proper shvt, had nothing in me and when it come to cardio I managed 11mins before fvcking it off, I just had nothing left.
> 
> ...


Enjoy a few beers and enjoy a few carbs mate.

The gear will kick in and it's pretty easy to drop any water retained from too many carbs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Im out shopping for clothes with the missus


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy a few beers and enjoy a few carbs mate.
> 
> The gear will kick in and it's pretty easy to drop any water retained from too many carbs


If I do have a drink today it'll only be a couple, mrs don't wanna be out all day and I've got the English part of the stag do next Saturday which will be a mental day/night drinking


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Im out shopping for clothes with the missus


Good man ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Good man ;-)


My holiday started on Friday. Drunk shopping is fun too. The good thing is she can't drink so she can make me return silly purchases


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Up half a lb this morning ffs lol

It's rest day today so I'm carbing up. It's my daughters last day off so we're going out for the day and out for dinner


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Up half a lb this morning ffs lol
> 
> It's rest day today so I'm carbing up. It's my daughters last day off so we're going out for the day and out for dinner


Hahaha!

You fat CÙNT! Enjoy the day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a really good day today. It was rest day but I did 30mins fasted cardio

Mrs has been knackered, she's breast feeding and up every 2 hours so I took my daughter out and left her home with the baby to try and sleep. Went to the fair, £8 to go on all rides as many times as you want, was good coz most kids are back at school

Today but her school has a teacher training day. Anyway we was on rides non stop and for a 5 yo that's normally a wimp she went on everything she was allowed on, fvcking waltzers 4 times. I don't mind roller coasters but all these fair rides just make you feel sick and old. Had to man up though couldn't let her down lol

It was nice having a day just me and her not that I don't want my mrs there but just a bit of father daughter bonding, doesn't happen much.

On the way home I said to her as you've been such a good girl you can choose where we go for dinner and her choice was 'miller and carter' good girl lol.

@Sharpy76 it's been on my mind since I see it and as soon as she said we was going there I'd decided that was what I was having, being on low carbs and a pretty boring diet I went all out

Had chicken wings for starters, the burger for main with the surf and turf on the side (prawns were nice but the lobster Thermidor was just like cheese in a shell) then chocolate brownie and ice cream for desert



Was the fvcking bvllocks!!!!!

Looking forward to gym tomorrow and hopefully the gear has kicked in I've felt good today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Had a really good day today. It was rest day but I did 30mins fasted cardio
> 
> Mrs has been knackered, she's breast feeding and up every 2 hours so I took my daughter out and left her home with the baby to try and sleep. Went to the fair, £8 to go on all rides as many times as you want, was good coz most kids are back at school
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like you had a good day mate


Yeah was really good mate and as I said nice spending time with my daughter. I'm at work most of the time so shed normally do that with the mrs or both

Good that she went on everything too. She loved it was running to each ride and calling me a wimp haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah was really good mate and as I said nice spending time with my daughter. I'm at work most of the time so shed normally do that with the mrs or both
> 
> Good that she went on everything too. She loved it was running to each ride and calling me a wimp haha


Lol bless her. Good to get some quality time in.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol bless her. Good to get some quality time in.


Hopefully after that feast I'll have a decent workout in the morning.

Speaking of which it jab time


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Started your M2 yet? Felt like I'd had codeine first jab, kinda I'll feeling with a hot head


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Started your M2 yet? Felt like I'd had codeine first jab, kinda I'll feeling with a hot head


Yeah mate on day 5. I had the same thing first jab, as soon as I jabbed it my whole head felt like it was burning. All the others have been fine just sting when I jab for 5 mins. I'm doing about .25ml a night

Sat in the pub garden yesterday afternoon, only for a couple of hours and I've got tan blatant tan marks. It's supposed to be 22 tomorrow and sunny, if so I'll do some work in the garden if not I'll have my first sun bed, then one maybe Friday


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jabbing sub Q is possibly the most horrible thing I've done. FUUKING hate it.

Do you pin straight towards your belly or in kinda sideways?

Going IM next jab Christ

I'll keep you posted on my boiled water tech ha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Jabbing sub Q is possibly the most horrible thing I've done. FUUKING hate it.
> 
> Do you pin straight towards your belly or in kinda sideways?
> 
> ...


Sub q is fine. Go in sides ways not straight. I go about 4 inches from my belly button

And you can keep your boiled water you crazy mofo haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Sub q is fine. Go in sides ways not straight. I go about 4 inches from my belly button
> 
> And you can keep your boiled water you crazy mofo haha


Can't stand doing sub Q. IM in my delt tomorrow!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can't stand doing sub Q. IM in my delt tomorrow!


Are you using a slin? Can't even feel it sub q really. Maybe it's your boiled microwaved water haha


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Had a really good day today. It was rest day but I did 30mins fasted cardio
> 
> Mrs has been knackered, she's breast feeding and up every 2 hours so I took my daughter out and left her home with the baby to try and sleep. Went to the fair, £8 to go on all rides as many times as you want, was good coz most kids are back at school
> 
> ...


That food looks crazy, I'm the same haha, ever since sharpy posted that picture up I've been waiting to go there:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Had a really good day today. It was rest day but I did 30mins fasted cardio
> 
> Mrs has been knackered, she's breast feeding and up every 2 hours so I took my daughter out and left her home with the baby to try and sleep. Went to the fair, £8 to go on all rides as many times as you want, was good coz most kids are back at school
> 
> ...


Sound like a cracking day mate, can't beat a bit of father/child bonding, special days fella.

My daughter is 14 on Friday so cherish these days, cos all they're interested in as they get older is their bloody iPhones!

I had forgotten how good that burger was, nom nom!!

Also, you're looking good fella. It won't be long before you'll better last years condition (which was bloody impressive tbf) so hang on in there bud.

Great physique, nohomo? Maybe a little


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BigKid said:


> That food looks crazy, I'm the same haha, ever since sharpy posted that picture up I've been waiting to go there:lol:


Honestly mate it's better than it looks haha. We've got a miller and carter about 5 mins from us so go there quite a lot the steaks are really good but where my mrs has been pregnant haven't gone for about a year. Can't murder a steak by having it well done. Never knew about the burgers there until he posted it the other day



Sharpy76 said:


> Sound like a cracking day mate, can't beat a bit of father/child bonding, special days fella.
> 
> My daughter is 14 on Friday so cherish these days, cos all they're interested in as they get older is their bloody iPhones!
> 
> ...


I work quite a bit, most Saturday mornings and have been doing Sunday mornings too recently so she's become more attached to the mrs. Today made me realise you can't get these days back, they're to precious, she's 5 and growing up quickly. I don't want to miss out on this sort of stuff. I'll have to work some Saturday mornings which I don't mind but Sundays are gonna get knocked on the head this summer unless I really have to. Family is more important

14 seems ages away but it'll be here before I know it, they grow up to quick

That burger was unreal mate, my mrs said I was smiling after every mouthful lol

And cheers, I don't remember it being this hard last year. That was my first proper cycle on test/var, I'm 10 days in to test/tren a/mast 400/300/485 roughly (first time) and I'm struggling, just can't see me getting there. Hopefully the gear will kick in any day now and bring me up. Although just that meal alone has made me feel better. Low carbs fvcking sucks lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Are you using a slin? Can't even feel it sub q really. Maybe it's your boiled microwaved water haha


Yea I'm using a slin pin. Just sticking it in my belly is bad enough :/ bleerugh


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a bit of a bad jab last night. Mrs was gonna do my ass so I had a blue on but the baby started crying so I done my leg instead. First went in and hit a nerve, pulled it straight out. Went in a bit higher and lucky I aspirated coz I must of gone in to a vein. Drew blood up into the syringe so pulled it out again and quite a lot of blood came out and run down my leg

Changed to and orange and done other leg which went ok. Quads are the worst jab IMO

Up half a pound after yesterday's feast so nothing crazy. it's pull today and hopefully I might see a little strength.

Still no night sweats or nothing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yea I'm using a slin pin. Just sticking it in my belly is bad enough :/ bleerugh


Something defo isn't right lol

Sub Q has pain free and piece of cake!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Had a bit of a bad jab last night. Mrs was gonna do my ass so I had a blue on but the baby started crying so I done my leg instead. First went in and hit a nerve, pulled it straight out. Went in a bit higher and lucky I aspirated coz I must of gone in to a vein. Drew blood up into the syringe so pulled it out again and quite a lot of blood came out and run down my leg
> 
> Changed to and orange and done other leg which went ok. Quads are the worst jab IMO
> 
> ...


Pmsl

This is why I don't do legs anymore.

Horrible.

No sweats.... Remind me what lab the Tren is again


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> This is why I don't do legs anymore.
> 
> ...


Been pinning legs since new year and I reckon i must of hit a nerve 4-5 times, horrible feeling. Never hit a vein before though, quite a bit went in the syringe.

sphinx tren a. So should be g2g???


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Took my daughter to school this morning and let her ride her bike whilst I jogged next to her. She was well happy, never been to school on her bike before.

Because of the extra cals I burnt probably about 10 lol I decided to treat myself and had a couple of chocolate hobnobs before gym. Done pull and although strength is still roughly the same I felt better in there today. Followed it up with 20mins cardio

Now gonna spend the afternoon in the garden making use of this mt2. It's 22 today and not a cloud in the sky


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Been pinning legs since new year and I reckon i must of hit a nerve 4-5 times, horrible feeling. Never hit a vein before though, quite a bit went in the syringe.
> 
> sphinx tren a. So should be g2g???


Never touch mine anymore cos I was alway hitting nerves lol

Yeah should be, it'll come mate. Sphinx is spot on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Day 13 and still nothing. I'm another 2.5lb down and feel like I'm wasting away still no abs. it's a massive head fvck

Yesterday's diet was

5eggs only 3yokes scrambled

2 chocolate hobnobs

2scoops whey

250g beef brisket 2 bits of broccoli

2scoops whey peanut butter

250g beef brisket

Chicken roast with only one potato load of chicken and a little veg

2scoops whey 1 tablespoon peanut butter

I feel like I'm doing everything I should but not the results

Think I'm gonna give it until Monday and then start bringing carbs back in. I wanna enjoy this cycle and I'm not ATM.

Anyway enough moaning I'm gonna have a few chocolate hobnobs before gym hopefully make me feel a bit better

Just reading @FelonE journal and from what most say tren builds muscle whilst cutting fat. This is what's fvcking with my head. Do I stop this poxy cut I'm on and start bringing carbs back in hoping the tren does it's magic or cut until I've got abs then bring them back in.

They can't be far away ffs.

I'll tag the doc too @R0BLET ;-)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Day 13 and still nothing. I'm another 2.5lb down and feel like I'm wasting away still no abs. it's a massive head fvck
> 
> Yesterday's diet was
> 
> ...


That the highlighted part with a MASSIVE pinch of salt imo, felon obviously has a completely different metabolism than u, similarly I can drop fat on 250g C easily.

If your main goal is cutting then stick to what your doing imo, it makes no sense to increase cals if your not happy with fat lose. Personnlly i would do 250g ish P, trace fats so add none and avoid high fat food and use carbs peri wo.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Day 13 and still nothing. I'm another 2.5lb down and feel like I'm wasting away still no abs. it's a massive head fvck
> 
> Yesterday's diet was
> 
> ...


I've read 100x that Tren loves carbs mate, you can still with em too just go on a deficit and keep carbs high ?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> That the highlighted part with a MASSIVE pinch of salt imo, felon obviously has a completely different metabolism than u, similarly I can drop fat on 250g C easily.
> 
> If your main goal is cutting then stick to what your doing imo, it makes no sense to increase cals if your not happy with fat lose. Personnlly i would do 250g ish P, trace fats so add none and avoid high fat food and use carbs peri wo.


I'm on less than 100g of carbs at the mo and between 300-350p fats are low too. It's just I'm getting nothing from the cycle I don't feel.

Where I'm on low carbs gym isn't enjoyable and cardio is a struggle

I'm not saying go all out and start smashing the cals just increase the carbs a little and hope the tren does help with fat loss



marcusmaximus said:


> I've read 100x that Tren loves carbs mate, you can still with em too just go on a deficit and keep carbs high ?


I'm on t3s as well which I read everywhere allows you to eat a bit more than normal. Normally I'd aim for 2lbs a week, I lost more than that yesterday. It's a head fvck that's for sure


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'm on less than 100g of carbs at the mo and between 300-350p fats are low too. It's just I'm getting nothing from the cycle I don't feel.
> 
> Where I'm on low carbs gym isn't enjoyable and cardio is a struggle
> 
> ...


No room to swap some fats for carbs or are they that low? What deficit are u on?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I'm on less than 100g of carbs at the mo and between 300-350p fats are low too. It's just I'm getting nothing from the cycle I don't feel.
> 
> Where I'm on low carbs gym isn't enjoyable and cardio is a struggle
> 
> ...


Well you don't need that much protein, drop that 75-100g, get rid of the yokes and PB and you could quite easily increase carbs by 125-150g. Fats when on AAS and when natty are different imo, fats are needed for hormonal balance but when on AAS this goes out the window (a bit) so while cutting it woun't be detrimental to get rid of them.

Just my opinion


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> No room to swap some fats for carbs or are they that low? What deficit are u on?


Fats are too low. Couple of table spoons of peanut butter from meats and the oil that I cook in

Tbh mate I don't count cals, I just take stuff out as I go then add them back in

I'd say at a guess I'm on over a thousand easy. Carbs are normally over 300 and fats I've dropped a handful of peanuts and a tablespoon of evoo in my morning shake.

That's why I'm thinking increase the carbs a little maybe I've gone too hard. Where I'm on t3s as well, 1-2lb a day seems a bit extreme


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Fats are too low. Couple of table spoons of peanut butter from meats and the oil that I cook in
> 
> Tbh mate I don't count cals, I just take stuff out as I go then add them back in
> 
> ...


I'd say stick some carbs in then tbh, especially with Trens love for them lol. Also agree protein does seem very high and you can afford the carbs with a little tinkering.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Well you don't need that much protein, drop that 75-100g, get rid of the yokes and PB and you could quite easily increase carbs by 125-150g. Fats when on AAS and when natty are different imo, fats are needed for hormonal balance but when on AAS this goes out the window (a bit) so while cutting it woun't be detrimental to get rid of them.
> 
> Just my opinion


And your opinion is appreciated ;-)

I've always kept protein high, don't ask why, just habit. As I said in the post above to Maximus I'd say I'm on well over a thousand below maintenance, should I not just bring carbs back in slowly like a reverse diet? And I'm on t3s 50mcg


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Remember your getting the required results on paper, just not visually. Surly this indicates it's a case of sticking it out to eventually look as you wish?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Remember your getting the required results on paper, just not visually. Surly this indicates it's a case of sticking it out to eventually look as you wish?


Thing is I don't know if I've gone too hard. Losing 1-2lb a day and Being on tren and t3s is making me think I can allow a few more carbs.

I'm feeling weak and worn out most of the time until I have a carb up which makes a massive difference in mood.

I'm not talking about adding loads just a few extra and hopefully will stil lose fat.

Anyway I've been training on no carbs for the last 2 weeks but today have decided to have a few beforehand.

I've had 3 chocolate hobnobs, just ate a chicken curry with 75g of brown rice and had 2 pre boost. Gonna hit the gym in about 20nins and hopefully will have a better session

I just wanna enjoy my first experience with tren and 13 days in so far has been pooh. Still got 6weeks to get abs out (5weeks on tren but will carry on with test/mast) so will give it my all

Btw just come back from my first sunbed, done 7.30mins


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Feel much better after some carbs before gym

Got a bit of a pump going, these are taken middle of push



Had my first sunbed about 2hours before 7.30mins. I tan pretty well but that's crazy. Been on mt2 for 6 days @.2-3mg a day

Still no abs but gonna increase carbs by around 100g. Gym is so much better today, whether it's gear, carbs, pre boost or all I feel good and it's nice to have abit of a pump

@sneeky_dave mt2 results


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Feel much better after some carbs before gym
> 
> Got a bit of a pump going, these are taken middle of push


No pics mate, carbs sending u mental?? lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems it's all been answered lol

@Galaxy knows his stuff mate.

The "training" on no carbs is all in your head. The carbs you eat are restoring your glycogen, this will be present when you train.

A few things you could do to feel better.

Drop the T3 - can make you feel lethargic.

Have no fats and increase carbs.

Have no carbs and increase fats.

Drink more.

Or.....

Go all out and become a carb monster 

In all seriousness i prefer no carbs, to low carbs. Low carbs (sub 100g) made me just want more carbs.

No carbs I didn't want any carbs lol

Loads of greens, eggs, avocado and meat I felt my best 

Anyway. Less about me.

MTFU


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Seems it's all been answered lol
> 
> @Galaxy knows his stuff mate.
> 
> ...


Well today's session whether it's in my head or not was much better.

I know what your saying about carbs but it does seen everytime I've had a big carb meal it's made me feel much better

I personally think I'm in to much of a deficit, losing 1-2lb a day to much in my eyes, water or not I don't like it lol

I've made the decision I'm gonna increase carbs by around 100g so not much and go from there

6weeks today and 5 weeks on tren to get ripped ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well today's session whether it's in my head or not was much better.
> 
> I know what your saying about carbs but it does seen everytime I've had a big carb meal it's made me feel much better
> 
> ...


1-2lbs a day is excessive, that isn't ideal.

See with carbs I guess I'm used to training fasted most of the time, never train at night so never have a belly full lol

Go with that carb increase, see how it goes for a week and go from there


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Spent most of today doing fvck all. I'm still undecided on where to go with diet so kept today clean and carbs pretty low again. Today's food has been

5eggs scrambled (2yokes) 1slice brown toast with marmite and some beans

Trained shortly after and no pre boost today, done legs and abs

2 scoops whey

250g chicken 3 bits broccoli and some jack Daniels sauce

250g chicken 3 bits broccoli and some jack Daniels sauce

2 scoops whey

1 tin of tuna with some salad cream

For dinner I've got Thai green curry (200g chicken 75g rice)

Before bed 2 scoops whey 1 tablespoon of peanut butter

1 min I think fvck it bring carbs back in then the next I think no another week or 2. If I didn't have 2 holidays coming up id just smash carbs again

Gym was ok today but was tired when it come to cardio and all afternoon I've had a headache. Dunno whether that's just from being tired or a side from tren

Mrs has had her mates round to see the baby so I had an excuse to lay upstairs and do fvck all so I watched film on Netflix called sabotage which I think @Adz recommended and tbf for a netflix film I quite enjoyed it

Should be a rest day tomorrow I've done push/pull/legs 3 days straight but I'm out on a big night/day pvss up Saturday so I'm just gonna go through and do pull again tomorrow then push Saturday morning as I'll prob be fvcked sun/mon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea man was me that mentioned that film, violent ain't it haha

What Tren you on? I'm getting similar sides, lack of energy, no appetite and headaches. I was thinking it might be the dbol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea man was me that mentioned that film, violent ain't it haha
> 
> What Tren you on? I'm getting similar sides, lack of energy, no appetite and headaches. I was thinking it might be the dbol


Yeah thought it was you. Most of them netflix films you ain't heard of are terrible but that was quite good

Sphinx tren a mate. It's my first time running tren 14days in @300mg a week.

Tbh I haven't noticed anything and I've felt fine until today. The lack of energy I put down to low carbs, everytime I've added carbs in I've been ok but today I just feel shvt. The mrs commented earlier and said I didn't look all there lol

Don't think it's helped just lazing about tbh, need to get back to work and normality

One thing I haven't lost is my appetite. I love carbs and struggling without them lol. I am on 50mcg t3s as well and that's a first time too


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Feel much better after some carbs before gym
> 
> Got a bit of a pump going, these are taken middle of push
> 
> ...


Your looking good tome mate... Abs arent everything :thumb: yours chest & shoulders are looking pretty chiseled yet your abs arent out.. weird :mellow:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Your looking good tome mate... Abs arent everything :thumb: yours chest & shoulders are looking pretty chiseled yet your abs arent out.. weird :mellow:


Cheers mate. Up until last year when I run my first proper cycle I never thought I had abs. I've always had an alright chest but never in 33 years had seen my abs. Running test and var though they popped out for a bit.

It wouldn't normally bother Me but I'm going on a stag do end of May and then away again in July and because I know I can have them I'm determined to get them out

Just gotta shift that last bit of fat lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Up until last year when I run my first proper cycle I never thought I had abs. I've always had an alright chest but never in 33 years had seen my abs. Running test and var though they popped out for a bit.
> 
> It wouldn't normally bother Me but I'm going on a stag do end of May and then away again in July and because I know I can have them I'm determined to get them out
> 
> Just gotta shift that last bit of fat lol


Yeah i see where your at.... last time i had Abs i wasnt even training tbh... :thumb: i was skinny abs :lol: Just started my first cycle so jump on in my journal if you want 'first cycle - journey to the darkside.... hopefully the good side'


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

How long you been losing weight so fast for? As long as you're not losing muscle I'd carry on as you are.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Yeah i see where your at.... last time i had Abs i wasnt even training tbh... :thumb: i was skinny abs :lol: Just started my first cycle so jump on in my journal if you want 'first cycle - journey to the darkside.... hopefully the good side'


You'll love it mate, what you running? I loved my first cycle, well 2nd. 1st was tbol only which was ok and second was test e/var. if you go back a couple of pages there's a pic of where I finished after that with abs lol.

I'll follow your journal, hope you enjoy it ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> How long you been losing weight so fast for? As long as you're not losing muscle I'd carry on as you are.


Since I started the cycle and t3s really, I started dieting hard then.

It's slowed down the last couple of days but I've been eating about 100 more carbs probably between 150-200g

When I look down I can see the outline of my abs just not from the front yet


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Since I started the cycle and t3s really, I started dieting hard then.
> 
> It's slowed down the last couple of days but I've been eating about 100 more carbs probably between 150-200g
> 
> When I look down I can see the outline of my abs just not from the front yet


You're looking big in your pics mate. If fat is coming off and muscle staying on, you're winning. I wouldn't be too bothered about weight.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> You're looking big in your pics mate. If fat is coming off and muscle staying on, you're winning. I wouldn't be too bothered about weight.


I know you're right and so is everyone else

I like my food though and am struggling on such low cals. Gonna try and keep it up for another week or so then reverse diet and try and make some gains and enjoy my first tren experience


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I know you're right and so is everyone else
> 
> I like my food though and am struggling on such low cals. Gonna try and keep it up for another week or so then reverse diet and try and make some gains and enjoy my first tren experience


Ahhh you're losing weight fast, you don't need to lose it that fast, you wanna eat a bit more instead? Sensible really.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well that's diet fvcked today. Just come shopping with the mrs and she wanted wagamamas now she can eat normal again.

So polished off some king prawns for starters

Half of her squid

Pad Thai chicken and prawn noddles

And half of her katsu curry

Should have a decent pull session when I get home though lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished pull and had a great session, all lifts were slightly up and felt I could of gone on. done

Rows

Seated face pulls

Lat pulls

Flat bar straight arm pull downs

1 arm preacher curls

Hammer curls

Cross body curls

17 mins cardio

As I said in previous post diet is out the window today, I've had shvt loads of carbs but feel good

Anyway shopping was a complete waste of time m, I've obviously grown, my normal size didn't fit but as I said to the mrs I don't wanna by stuff now then in 5 weeks when I go away they don't fit either.

Thought I'd join in with the new ukm changing room pics, think @FelonE started lol



Not the best but if you look really closely under that run you can just see the outline of my top abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Just finished pull and had a great session, all lifts were slightly up and felt I could of gone on. done
> 
> Rows
> 
> ...


Changing room selfies ftw lol

Looking good there mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfies ftw lol
> 
> Looking good there mate


Lol, amazing what the right light can do

Cheers mate, looking forward to the next few weeks ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, amazing what the right light can do
> 
> Cheers mate, looking forward to the next few weeks ;-)


Yeah I look completely different in mirrors at home.

You'll be ok mate you're in good shape already.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just finished pull and had a great session, all lifts were slightly up and felt I could of gone on. done
> 
> Rows
> 
> ...


Stick at it mate!!!!

Seriously, it's been what, 2wks on tren? That's no time IMO, just need to be a little more patient.

You've got a great shape, good shoulders and thick chest, the abs WILL come as you proved last year!

Rome wasn't built in a day my friend


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Cheers mate, yeah I'm day 16.

Diet has been a bit hit and miss and is gonna be shvt this weekend I would've thought. I'm out today then out tonight on the pvss, haven't had a good drink in 6-8 weeks so gonna let my hair down. It's a stag do so will get messy no doubt

It'll be hard to eat clean hungover but I'm back to work Monday after 2 weeks off. It's a lot easier to keep Diet clean when in a routine and food is prepped, need to get back to normality

I'm determined to get there!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Stick at it mate!!!!
> 
> Seriously, it's been what, 2wks on tren? That's no time IMO, just need to be a little more patient.
> 
> ...


Lol I was just as impatient


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I was just as impatient


No, you was worse:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> No, you was worse


Well when something is quick acting I want to feel it in 10mins lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well defo think the gear is starting to do its thing. Done push and all lifts moving in the right direction, either a couple of extra reps or a slight weight increase.

Also muscles are starting to feel harder and veins are popping more.

And so far no sides, happy days!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well defo think the gear is starting to do its thing. Done push and all lifts moving in the right direction, either a couple of extra reps or a slight weight increase.
> 
> Also muscles are starting to feel harder and veins are popping more.
> 
> And so far no sides, happy days!!!!!


Flapping over nothing wasn't you lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I can inform you that MT2 will not stop you burning :cursing:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Flapping over nothing wasn't you lol


Haha, we're all allowed to have a moan every now and then lol

if I run my hands over my gut I can feel the abs too, they will be out in 5 weeks ;-)



simonthepieman said:


> I can inform you that MT2 will not stop you burning :cursing:


looool you fvcking wolly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Real good shape there mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Real good shape there mate


Cheers mate, I'm getting there!!! Nursing a stinking hangover this morning though so no training today at least. Diets gonna be shvt today too lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good mate! I like your size tbh. Sort of size id like to get to with 10% bf


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Looking good mate! I like your size tbh. Sort of size id like to get to with 10% bf


Cheers mate. I'm not after being much bigger tbh, just wanna get to around 10% without losing to much weight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well defo think the gear is starting to do its thing. Done push and all lifts moving in the right direction, either a couple of extra reps or a slight weight increase.
> 
> Also muscles are starting to feel harder and veins are popping more.
> 
> And so far no sides, happy days!!!!!


Game on then son


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Game on then son


Fvcking ain't today mate. The way I feel it's game over lol. I ain't even got out of bed yet.

Self inflicted though but was a good night so suppose it was worth it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcking ain't today mate. The way I feel it's game over lol. I ain't even got out of bed yet.
> 
> Self inflicted though but was a good night so suppose it was worth it


Lol

I've been in bed all day, been in the kitchen to cook and stuff and that's it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bed gains bros!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I've been in bed all day, been in the kitchen to cook and stuff and that's it





sneeky_dave said:


> Bed gains bros!


I'm up now and don't feel that bad. Will be ok for gym tomorrow ;-)

Hr is worrying me a bit though. It's sitting around 110bpm

What do you think about lowering test and upping tren as I'm getting no sides as of yet?

I'm on .5ml twice a Monday and Friday but was thinking maybe lower to .3ml and up tren to 400mg a week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Junkie


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Junkie


Lol. Thought I was being sensible by suggesting lowering the test to make way for more tren ;-)


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Thought I was being sensible by suggesting lowering the test to make way for more tren ;-)


I like dis


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> I like dis


Woke up sweaty this morning so maybe not lol. I'll see how I am tomorrow morning and go from there.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> I like dis


Woke up sweaty this morning so maybe not lol. I'll see how I am tomorrow morning and go from there.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Woke up sweaty this morning so maybe not lol. I'll see how I am tomorrow morning and go from there.


Probably booze leaving your body lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Probably booze leaving your body lol


This is what I though and the fact my mrs was moaning she was cold so kept trying to spoon me.

I'm

Gonna see how I am tomorrow morning and if it was the booze might do what I said, lower test from 400 to 300 and up tren from 300 to 400. What do you think?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> This is what I though and the fact my mrs was moaning she was cold so kept trying to spoon me.
> 
> I'm
> 
> Gonna see how I am tomorrow morning and if it was the booze might do what I said, lower test from 400 to 300 and up tren from 300 to 400. What do you think?


Get yourself a little, soft brush. A delicate paint brush in fact will be perfect. Take said brush and sweep that sand right out of your vagina!

Joking aside you look to be progressing well!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lower dose? Lower?

Don't let @R0BLET hear you say that. Doses only go higher on here!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Get yourself a little, soft brush. A delicate paint brush in fact will be perfect. Take said brush and sweep that sand right out of your vagina!
> 
> Joking aside you look to be progressing well!


Haha you cvnt lol. I'm trying to stay sensible, don't really wanna be banging in anymore than I am already (1200mg a week roughly). All these different compounds are frying my brain, too much to play with

My theory more gear more sides

Same amount but juggled still no sides but will it bring more gains

Can always go back if I do start getting sides I suppose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> This is what I though and the fact my mrs was moaning she was cold so kept trying to spoon me.
> 
> I'm
> 
> Gonna see how I am tomorrow morning and if it was the booze might do what I said, lower test from 400 to 300 and up tren from 300 to 400. What do you think?


Well my last cycle was 280mg Test/ 400mg tren ace ...... Was good


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Lower dose? Lower?
> 
> Don't let @R0BLET hear you say that. Doses only go higher on here!


Lol. I know I don't even know why I bothered asking. Sneeky Dave and rob are both junkies and will just advise the obvious

JUST BANG MORE GEAR IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well my last cycle was 280mg Test/ 400mg tren ace ...... Was good


Wow you surprise me rob ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I know I don't even know why I bothered asking. Sneeky Dave and rob are both junkies and will just advise the obvious
> 
> *JUST BANG MORE GEAR IN*!!!!!!!!


Do it do it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Do it do it


Haha thought you'd be on my side lol

I'm to sensible mate, gonna low test and up tren so gear dose stays the same and see how I get on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Lower dose? Lower?
> 
> Don't let @R0BLET hear you say that. Doses only go higher on here!


Pmsl

All you lot *ones that have liked it* are on higher than my last cycle you cúnts 

Except Dave.... Too sneaky to know but I suspect 2g test


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> All you lot *ones that have liked it* are on higher than my last cycle you cúnts
> 
> Except Dave.... Too sneaky to know but I suspect 2g test


Mr sneeky is one on a kind. He couldn't be fvcked to wait and get bac water so he used boiled water that he put in the microwave to inject his mt2 lol

He's crazy so no doubt his doses are too


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My boiled water has turned out fine thank you very much!

It's only the impending possibility of jail that's caused the heafty doses! I'm a little more hopeful now and will be doing 750mg of baltic test, 225mg baltic para and 100mg of unmentionable var.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> My boiled water has turned out fine thank you very much!
> 
> It's only the impending possibility of jail that's caused the heafty doses! I'm a little more hopeful now and will be doing 750mg of baltic test, 225mg baltic para and 100mg of unmentionable var.


I was only pulling your plonker ;-)

Sounds like a good cycle mate. Baltic had great feedback, para is quite expensive though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha thought you'd be on my side lol
> 
> I'm to sensible mate, gonna low test and up tren so gear dose stays the same and see how I get on


It's Rob rubbing off on me

Left a stain on my trouser leg the pervert


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Mr sneeky is one on a kind. He couldn't be fvcked to wait and get bac water so he used boiled water that he put in the microwave to inject his mt2 lol
> 
> He's crazy so no doubt his doses are too


Yes I saw his mental thread!

£1 for 30ml of the stuff and he's boiling water...., 



sneeky_dave said:


> My boiled water has turned out fine thank you very much!
> 
> It's only the impending possibility of jail that's caused the heafty doses! I'm a little more hopeful now and will be doing 750mg of baltic test, 225mg baltic para and 100mg of unmentionable var.


Now the flush cúnt is on Baltic Para....

Nice cycle that.

Oh Dhacks Var was pants for me lol



FelonE said:


> It's Rob rubbing off on me
> 
> Left a stain on my trouser leg the pervert


Was a good night, you rewarded me with cake and rich tea biscuits


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes I saw his mental thread!
> 
> £1 for 30ml of the stuff and he's boiling water....,
> 
> ...


Out if curiosity how long did you give the var? I didn't noticed much until week 4 tbh then bang stuff was great

And rich tea after showing him a good night, pppffff. Should've kicked him in the cvnt and told him never to ring again. Such a rubbish biscuit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Out if curiosity how long did you give the var? I didn't noticed much until week 4 tbh then bang stuff was great
> 
> And rich tea after showing him a good night, pppffff. Should've kicked him in the cvnt and told him never to ring again. Such a rubbish biscuit


6 weeks at 100mg then 1 week at 200mg .... Nothing lol

I would try it again though. Just a different lab 

Pmsl I know, his pack of rich tea is like 2 Hob Nobs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

T3's.....

I wouldn't worry about any adverse effect from just coming off them, you don't need to cycle / taper with these mate.

Feel free to drop them and slowly increase your carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Out if curiosity how long did you give the var? I didn't noticed much until week 4 tbh then bang stuff was great
> 
> And rich tea after showing him a good night, pppffff. Should've kicked him in the cvnt and told him never to ring again. Such a rubbish biscuit


Oi you don't diss the Rich Tea

They have magic powers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oi you don't diss the Rich Tea
> 
> They have magic powers


Yeah, you grow a pussy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, you grow a pussy


Bit late for you then gaynuts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bit late for you then gaynuts


Has its benefits


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes I saw his mental thread!
> 
> £1 for 30ml of the stuff and he's boiling water....,
> 
> ...





Abc987 said:


> Out if curiosity how long did you give the var? I didn't noticed much until week 4 tbh then bang stuff was great
> 
> And rich tea after showing him a good night, pppffff. Should've kicked him in the cvnt and told him never to ring again. Such a rubbish biscuit





R0BLET said:


> 6 weeks at 100mg then 1 week at 200mg .... Nothing lol
> 
> I would try it again though. Just a different lab
> 
> Pmsl I know, his pack of rich tea is like 2 Hob Nobs


Hacks var was really good for me.

i tried it as a kicker at 100mg and it wasn't great, but one once on 75mg was delivering daily changes. shame i left it too late and only used it 2 weeks before my holiday. Completely made it impossible to run though not that you fatties would consider that

it was one of the first batches if that makes a difference?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Hacks var was really good for me.
> 
> i tried it as a kicker at 100mg and it wasn't great, but one once on 75mg was delivering daily changes. shame i left it too late and only used it 2 weeks before my holiday. Completely made it impossible to run though not that you fatties would consider that
> 
> it was one of the first batches if that makes a difference?


From what the man himself said it was first of a new batch what I had, possibly a poor responder to var. 7 weeks was enough to see benefits I think, but nothing lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Hacks var was really good for me.
> 
> i tried it as a kicker at 100mg and it wasn't great, but one once on 75mg was delivering daily changes. shame i left it too late and only used it 2 weeks before my holiday. Completely made it impossible to run though not that you fatties would consider that
> 
> it was one of the first batches if that makes a difference?


I think rob was just unlucky and maybe got a shvt batch. As of yet it's been my favourite compound


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So today I've decide to change a few things. I'm back at work now and on my feet all day, the lack of carbs have done me in the last 2 days so I've decided in gonna bring them back in bit by bit. I'm hoping I still might have some sort of abs in 5 weeks but if not it ain't the end of the world and at least I would've enjoyed the cycle and felt good in myself instead of feeling shvt all the time. I will still try hard though

I've also decided I'm gonna start training in the morning before work. It just makes sense, freeing up the evenings to spend with the family. So I set alarm for 4.50 this morning got up and had 2 beans on toast, woke myself up then did an hour push session before I have to leave at 6.30. It actually was ok, I was dreading it but it feels good that I'm done now and am wide awake ready for work. Just hope I can keep it up.

So my extra carbs today will be. 2 slices brown toast, 1 pot of baked beans and 1 scoop of instant oats. Gonna keep it at that for a few days then add some more

Once I've got my carbs back up to where I want in 2-3 weeks I'm gonna drop the t3s

Have a good day ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good plan mate!

2 beans on toast? Bit low on beans lol

T3 can make you feel flat so no harm dropping that.

I prefer mornings, sets you up for the day


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a lonely pair of beans!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good plan mate!
> 
> 2 beans on toast? Bit low on beans lol
> 
> ...


I just hope I can keep the morning training up, I think it'll get easier after a while so hopefully

I've mixed up doses too

Dropped test to 280mg, mast about 480mg and tren a @420mg.

So basically replaced 120mg test for 120mg tren

See how I get on like this, it could change


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I just hope I can keep the morning training up, I think it'll get easier after a while so hopefully
> 
> I've mixed up doses too
> 
> ...


Mornings get easier 

Good doses there. Got with them and you'll do well mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I just hope I can keep the morning training up, I think it'll get easier after a while so hopefully
> 
> I've mixed up doses too
> 
> ...


Once you get in the habit of morning training it really is life changing. It feels like I get an extra 6 hours of life back a week.

First few weeks suck though.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Another morning lifter here.

Fvck training late afternoon/evening, my gym is heaving, not fun.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Once you get in the habit of morning training it really is life changing. It feels like I get an extra 6 hours of life back a week.
> 
> First few weeks suck though.


Tbf when you think about it there is no negatives to training first thing is there!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Another morning lifter here.
> 
> Fvck training late afternoon/evening, my gym is heaving, not fun.


Seems like there's quite a few on here that do. I've always said about it but been to much of a lazy fvck to get up.

Train at home ATM, looked at joining the local gym but it doesn't open until 6.30 which is no good for me so looked at joining gymbox at bank. The cheapest they do and you have to sign up for 18 months is £99 joining fee then £77 a month. For 3months it's £94 ffs good gym though @simonthepieman goes

If my mrs wasn't off until next feb I may of considered but living off one wage for a while I can't justify that. The gyms in Central London are a fvcking pvss take


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Seems like there's quite a few on here that do. I've always said about it but been to much of a lazy fvck to get up.
> 
> Train at home ATM, looked at joining the local gym but it doesn't open until 6.30 which is no good for me so looked at joining gymbox at bank. The cheapest they do and you have to sign up for 18 months is £99 joining fee then £77 a month. For 3months it's £94 ffs good gym though @simonthepieman goes
> 
> If my mrs wasn't off until next feb I may of considered but living off one wage for a while I can't justify that. The gyms in Central London are a fvcking pvss take


think of the benefits, you could train with me lol. that is unless i get this new job


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saying that, you can negotitate with them, i would never pay a joining fee anywhere.

the other option is too look on gumtree for people looking for someone to take over their account, i've done that before and got a bargain that way


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> think of the benefits, you could train with me lol. that is unless i get this new job





simonthepieman said:


> saying that, you can negotitate with them, i would never pay a joining fee anywhere.
> 
> the other option is too look on gumtree for people looking for someone to take over their account, i've done that before and got a bargain that way


I defo would if I joined mate, would be quite good having a partner that knew what they were doing. Gets a bit boring training in a garage by yourself sometimes

I might join in the future i just can't justify it now, my mrs is off for 10months but only gets paid for 4 so things could get tight. Once I know how we're coping maybe or when she's back at work

I've been looking on gumtree and that but nothing has come up recently will keep looking though ;-)

What's the new job? You gotta move away?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I defo would if I joined mate, would be quite good having a partner that knew what they were doing. Gets a bit boring training in a garage by yourself sometimes
> 
> I might join in the future i just can't justify it now, my mrs is off for 10months but only gets paid for 4 so things could get tight. Once I know how we're coping maybe or when she's back at work
> 
> ...


not just have some options for more money and I guess it doesn't hurt to look. I like my job, but it's a good market to be looking round at. I have one which would be a big pay rise, but it's a tough gig to get.

You miss all the shots you don't take though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Seems like there's quite a few on here that do. I've always said about it but been to much of a lazy fvck to get up.
> 
> Train at home ATM, looked at joining the local gym but it doesn't open until 6.30 which is no good for me so looked at joining gymbox at bank. The cheapest they do and you have to sign up for 18 months is £99 joining fee then £77 a month. For 3months it's £94 ffs good gym though @simonthepieman goes
> 
> If my mrs wasn't off until next feb I may of considered but living off one wage for a while I can't justify that. The gyms in Central London are a fvcking pvss take


How much!!!

You southerners are mugs 

£10.99 and 24/7.

Oh and 5 bed detached double garage £220k 

Certainly takes the píss where you are in the country!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> How much!!!
> 
> You southerners are mugs
> 
> ...


It's a joke mate. You wouldn't get a 3 bed round here for less than £300k, that's 2 beds 1 box room

Gyms are normally between £40-£50 but in Central London they just take the pvss. It's the most convenient place for me to join though. Well to train before work I wouldn't have any other choice so would be looking at £60 minimum


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jesus wept that's an expensive gym!

I feel strength asylum is pricey at £21 per month but with it being equipped for Mr Hall it's definitely worth that little extra.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Jesus wept that's an expensive gym!
> 
> I feel strength asylum is pricey at £21 per month but with it being equipped for Mr Hall it's definitely worth that little extra.


Everything in London is expensive, takes the pvss. I'd love a £21 gym


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well mofos carbs are coming back in. I've just added up what I've been having. My main sources of protein are lean meats (been about 1kg chicken today) 6 scoops of protein and 5 eggs. When added just them alone it's come to about 370g protein, add in from other sources like peanut butter, pasta etc it take me to over 400g protein.

Up until the last couple of days I've been on less than 100g carbs but upped them yesterday with a couple slices of toast, beans and 1 scoop of oats which has put me up to about 130g. So roughly I'm on

400p

130c

100f

Ive worked that out to be around 3120cals

I wanna make the most of this cycle now so gonna start bringing carbs up couple of days a time. Should I just carry on same fats and protein as I'm used to that much now and increase cals

or drop protein keeps cals the same and replace with carbs

@Dead lee @TELBOR @simonthepieman

I'm 14.6 and feel flat as fvck ATM if that makes any difference


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That's plenty of protein for sure lol

Get the carbs to 400g too and away you go


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Jesus wept that's an expensive gym!
> 
> I feel strength asylum is pricey at £21 per month but with it being equipped for Mr Hall it's definitely worth that little extra.


Train at strength asylum mate? Me too at the weekends. Great gym isn't it!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Well mofos carbs are coming back in. I've just added up what I've been having. My main sources of protein are lean meats (been about 1kg chicken today) 6 scoops of protein and 5 eggs. When added just them alone it's come to about 370g protein, add in from other sources like peanut butter, pasta etc it take me to over 400g protein.
> 
> Up until the last couple of days I've been on less than 100g carbs but upped them yesterday with a couple slices of toast, beans and 1 scoop of oats which has put me up to about 130g. So roughly I'm on
> 
> ...


Just increase carbs for now, i would swap some protein for carbs maybe 50g.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Train at strength asylum mate? Me too at the weekends. Great gym isn't it!


This is Dave....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Just increase carbs for now, i would swap some protein for carbs maybe 50g.


How much protein do you normally try and hit. I've always been about 300-350 but most on here say that's too much?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> How much protein do you normally try and hit. I've always been about 300-350 but most on here say that's too much?


Iv tried high and low theres little noticeable difference between them, i just hit 3-400 now with whatever fits my calorie eating plan and suits my taste buds.

Pointless eating a stack of protein with no carbs and i balance out a meal with reasonable carbs/ protein and fat to taste.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Iv tried high and low theres little noticeable difference between them, i just hit 3-400 now with whatever fits my calorie eating plan and suits my taste buds.
> 
> Pointless eating a stack of protein with no carbs and i balance out a meal with reasonable carbs/ protein and fat to taste.


That's how I've always been although I don't normally count cals just know what I'm roughly having. I eat pretty normal but try and keep it clean.

This diet has proper screwed with my head it's just made me feel shvt and I haven't got the results I should of

Gonna bring carbs back in but try and not get to watery before my hols


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

400g of protein seems a little mental tbh


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 400g of protein seems a little mental tbh


I've always been above 300 about 300-350

I have 3 shakes a day, 1 morning 1 post workout on intra and 1 before bed

Nearly always have about 200g meat with meals (lunch and dinner) but been snacking on another 500-600g coz I'm always hungry on low carbs

And 5 eggs for breakfast that's 370 by its self. I didn't think it was that much as it isn't to far off what if normally eat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was always banging in protein and easily hitting 300-350g and not even looking at indirect sources.

Since I've taken more notice of my diet and used myfitnesspal to see exactly what I was eating a day, I've lowered pro down to 240g and upped carbs to make up the difference.

Made a pretty suprising difference in terms of being in better shape.

Presently I only use whey if its PWO and then usually 1 heaped scoop or if I make pancakes or add it to yoghurt

Meals are more satisfying too with a larger carb portion


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I was always banging in protein and easily hitting 300-350g and not even looking at indirect sources.
> 
> Since I've taken more notice of my diet and used myfitnesspal to see exactly what I was eating a day, I've lowered pro down to 240g and upped carbs to make up the difference.
> 
> ...


Do you put in everything that enters you mouth in myfitnesspal??

I'm cooking a risotto as we speak and know how much chicken and rice has gone in but it's also got peas, onions, garlic, mushrooms, white wine, stock, slat/peeper and Parmesan. I can't be fvcked measuring all that every time I have a meal so I've always just guessed. I know roughy what I'm having

In the past I've always kept protein at between 300-350 then upped carbs and fats when needed and lowered the same

Maybe I should juggle things about a bit


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Do you put in everything that enters you mouth in myfitnesspal??
> 
> I'm cooking a risotto as we speak and know how much chicken and rice has gone in but it's also got peas, onions, garlic, mushrooms, white wine, stock and Parmesan. I can't be fvcked measuring all that every time I have a meal so I've always just guessed. I know roughy what I'm having
> 
> ...


I used it for a few weeks and initially put the effort in to record everything.

You soon find that your meals pretty soon repeat themselves and all the information is already in the app.

Currently guesstimating what I'm having but have a much firmer idea of what I'm ACTUALLY having after tracking my food.

Last jab was around 12th Dec and to be honest, I'm in better shape now than I have been (minus the size) just by taking control of my diet.

I follow iifym style eating plan but if I go over one day with a kfc etc or booze, then so what! 1000-2000 kcals now and again ain't going to cause massive changes in your body.

I'm never going to step on stage but I have got a life to lead.

As long as I know that come holiday time, I can bang an 8 week diet plan together and get myself lean enough, then that's good enough for me.

Abs visible just about is better than most my age anyway ha ha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This was a couple of weeks ago but have bumped carbs up a bit since

 Hopefully I'm in a good position to start my cycle and add lbm

Will start with myfitnesspal again when I begin the lean bulk to avoid over eating too quickly and gaining excess fat


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I used it for a few weeks and initially put the effort in to record everything.
> 
> You soon find that your meals pretty soon repeat themselves and all the information is already in the app.
> 
> ...


The way you've just described everything is exactly how I am/feel. I'm not that serious just wanna stand out if that makes sense lol and I defo ain't giving up good food.

I did pretty well last year but this time round I don't think I left myself long enough to get where I want so tried to diet to hard and fvcked myself

I wanna enjoy the cycle and still have 5 weeks until I go away so might still end up looking half decent, well I hope so, so just gonna eat normal and bring carbs back up slowly and carry on with cardio/training. If I end up with abs happy days if not I'll still look better than most just don't wanna end up a bloated mess

Abs ain't far away but I feel to **** to stay on low carbs so fvck it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago but have bumped carbs up a bit since
> 
> View attachment 170465
> Hopefully I'm in a good position to start my cycle and add lbm
> ...


You in great shape to start mate, hats off to you. Should smash the cycle I started in a lot worse position. Got another 11 weeks on 5stag/ then another 6florida



My journey so far

1st pic my day 13.9

2nd after 8 week bulk 15.9

3rd 5.2 cruise 15.1

4th last week 14.6


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that a puffy nip I spy in that last picture? - says captain Dave AAARRRGGGHH


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Is that a puffy nip I spy in that last picture? - says captain Dave AAARRRGGGHH


I get gyno symptoms even on .5 adex ed. It goes after cycle so not too fussed. They don't seem that bad ATM aloy worse on the bulk

Wanted to try aromasin but can't source it ATM

If your referring to last pic I think it's the light they don't look puffy at all really


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> You in great shape to start mate, hats off to you. Should smash the cycle I started in a lot worse position. Got another 11 weeks on 5stag/ then another 6florida
> 
> View attachment 170474
> View attachment 170475
> ...


Made some great progress mate.

Just make small adjustments now in your diet and you'll be fine.

I'm going on my stag July and then Florida as well end of Aug!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah right ok  just thought I'd say, don't want you going away with a cheeky pair of nips!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Made some great progress mate.
> 
> Just make small adjustments now in your diet and you'll be fine.
> 
> I'm going on my stag July and then Florida as well end of Aug!


Well I'm day 21 on tren a today and haven't really felt much at all. Hopefully increasing carbs I might start noticing changes and being that it's tren I'm hoping it'll keep me lean

I wanna feel this magic of tren that everyone bangs on about -the sides lol

Can't wait for Florida, I've never been before

Where you going on your stag?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Ah right ok  just thought I'd say, don't want you going away with a cheeky pair of nips!


Haha nah a pair of boobies ain't my style, they're under control ATM can bearly feel them


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Well I'm day 21 on tren a today and haven't really felt much at all. Hopefully increasing carbs I might start noticing changes and being that it's tren I'm hoping it'll keep me lean
> 
> I wanna feel this magic of tren that everyone bangs on about -the sides lol
> 
> ...


First time for me too Florida as well mate, 3 week honeymoon.

2 weeks in Orlando and 1 week in Clearwater.

Off too Ibiza for the stag doo ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> First time for me too Florida as well mate, 3 week honeymoon.
> 
> 2 weeks in Orlando and 1 week in Clearwater.
> 
> Off too Ibiza for the stag doo ;-)


Lucky fvck, both will be the nuts


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Lucky fvck, both will be the nuts


Along with the wedding and Mrs hen, it's costing a fortune!

It's all 100% self funded too as neither parents could muster up £100 between them


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Along with the wedding and Mrs hen, it's costing a fortune!
> 
> It's all 100% self funded too as neither parents could muster up £100 between them


I know the feeling mate. When I proposed to my mrs we said we'll try and keep cost down maybe 10k. It cost nearly 3 times that lol. We got a bit of help but only 5k. I was paying it off for over a year after

It'll all be worth it though mate, great day. In the back of your head though it is just a fvcking day but it's what they want lol

Honeymoon got virtually covered by weddings gifts/cash which was a touch. We went Bangkok and Bali for ours


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I know the feeling mate. When I proposed to my mrs we said we'll try and keep cost down maybe 10k. It cost nearly 3 times that lol. We got a bit of help but only 5k. I was paying it off for over a year after
> 
> It'll all be worth it though mate, great day. In the back of your head though it is just a fvcking day but it's what they want lol
> 
> Honeymoon got virtually covered by weddings gifts/cash which was a touch. We went Bangkok and Bali for ours


Hoping our gifts will at least cover the spends and enough for me to get a new 50" tv

You got kids or just you and the Mrs for Orlando?

We've got none yet!

Hence me doing pct/recovery to make sure I've not done to much damage to myself.

Slightly silly idea going back on now, BUT can't go to Ibiza looking average ha ha.

3 weeks in USA I reckon will be the ultimate bulk too.....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Hoping our gifts will at least cover the spends and enough for me to get a new 50" tv
> 
> You got kids or just you and the Mrs for Orlando?
> 
> ...


Lol I'm sure you'll get enough to get a tele

Yeah I've got a 5yo and a 2 week old. It's all about my 5yo daughter really although the inlaws are coming too. They're good as gold and already said if we wanna do or own thing a couple of days they'll babysit

Wish I was going for 3 weeks so you can relax on the final week

I'm sure you'll be fine mate, I got my mrs knocked up coming to the end of a 19week test/var cycle. You might lower your chances by taking gear but counter act it with shagging all the time being on lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Wish I was going for 3 weeks so you can relax on the final week
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine mate, I got my mrs knocked up coming to the end of a 19week test/var cycle. You might lower your chances by taking gear but counter act it with shagging all the time being on lol


That's the plan, hit the parks etc for 2 weeks then have the relaxing/luxury break at the end.

My thoughts exactly about the extra shagging bit, certainty seen a BIG difference since being off cycle.

Test is still fairly low from my bloods, going back next week for a liver function re-test and will get test, shbg and e2 checked out.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Staying here for the last week, better be proper nice as its £195 per night ROOM ONLY!

Need to pay resort tax AND car parking on top of that price........

Clearwater Beach Hotels - Hotel in Clearwater Beach | Hyatt Regency Clearwater Beach


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Staying here for the last week, better be proper nice as its £195 per night ROOM ONLY!
> 
> Need to pay resort tax AND car parking on top of that price........
> 
> Clearwater Beach Hotels - Hotel in Clearwater Beach | Hyatt Regency Clearwater Beach


Looks the bvllocks!!! Gotta go all out on your honeymoon. It'll be the last time for a long while if she gets up the duff so make the most if the chilling out lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Looks the bvllocks!!! Gotta go all out on your honeymoon. It'll be the last time for a long while if she gets up the duff so make the most if the chilling out lol


Wise words from a man who knows!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Carbs are back in lads!!!!

Amazing how much nice food can change mood

The peanut butter one is the bvllocks. Haven't tried the brownie one yet


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 170528
> 
> 
> Carbs are back in lads!!!!
> ...


Not really a big ice cream eater but that PB one looks good

Seen a few mention it now :stuart:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Not really a big ice cream eater but that PB one looks good
> 
> Seen a few mention it now :stuart:


Neither am I really but the low carbs has had me craving something sweet.

My daughter wanted to make some soft cookies so I got some ice cream to accompany them. Went down a treat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 170528
> 
> 
> Carbs are back in lads!!!!
> ...


Good lad!

I thought the peanut butter one was too much!! Lol

But the other PB and raspberry one is very nice


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good lad!
> 
> I thought the peanut butter one was too much!! Lol
> 
> But the other PB and raspberry one is very nice


Just tried a spoonful of the blonde brownie, my daughter had a bowl. That is very nice. She didn't like the peanut butter one neither did my mrs. More for me ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just tried a spoonful of the blonde brownie, my daughter had a bowl. That is very nice. She didn't like the peanut butter one neither did my mrs. More for me ;-)


Blondie Brownie is well nice, Karamel Sutra is a good one 

More for you... Fat cúnt 

I can't talk after today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Blondie Brownie is well nice, Karamel Sutra is a good one
> 
> More for you... Fat cúnt
> 
> I can't talk after today


Yeah you ate like a fvcking horse and done your daily amount by about 10am lol

Hope now I'm increasing carbs I feel something from this tren.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You in great shape to start mate, hats off to you. Should smash the cycle I started in a lot worse position. Got another 11 weeks on 5stag/ then another 6florida
> 
> View attachment 170474
> View attachment 170475
> ...


What are those gloves about


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> What are those gloves about


Don't be knocking the gloves, saves my poor hands from getting calluses


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:



> Don't be knocking the gloves, saves my poor hands from getting calluses


I train in gloves too, fvck it, works for me haha

Looking good anyway pal


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

As long as they match your vajazzle it's cool


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> I train in gloves too, fvck it, works for me haha
> 
> Looking good anyway pal


Nothing wrong with gloves mate, gotta look after the old German bands!!!

Cheers mate, decided I'm bringing carbs back in so hopefully will make some gains and the thought that my gear is bunk will go lol



sneeky_dave said:


> As long as they match your vajazzle it's cool


Haha nothing wrong with being In touch with your feminine side. I train at home and sometimes just in my pants, socks and gloves ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Even on my day off I got up @6.30 and done pull before I took my daughter gymnastics.

Training first thing is the way forward and Can't believe it's taken me this long to try it

Struggled with legs yesterday thought at 5.15am lol, think it'll take a bit of getting used to

Feel so much better with carbs in me and I think I'm gonna start tracking my calories little better, not to the gram but not just guessing. Just for a while anyway


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

All this hoo harr over abs and your not tracking calories!!! Tommy Potatoes would have something to say! Sheeeeeeet son.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> All this hoo harr over abs and your not tracking calories!!! Tommy Potatoes would have something to say! Sheeeeeeet son.


Always tried to hit between 3-350 protein and had carbs and fats high whilst bulking. I dropped carbs and fats to less than and protein went a little higher between 350-400.

I'm gonna track them for a few weeks to see if it makes a difference.

Yesterday was

P383

C277

F148

Cals 4102, these are all rough but there abouts. Don't really know what I should go for, might take carbs up to 400 fats roughly the same and protein down to 350

I'm gonna drop t3s this week too probably Friday. Feel flat and don't think I'm getting much from them tbh. Might replace with clen whilst my thyroid gets going


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Done push this morning and 20mins cardio. Lifts were a tiny but up but intensity still isn't there, still don't feel like I'm properly on. Hope that feeling comes soon

The mrs has packed in the breast feeding, she can eat a proper cooked steak and seafood now so we went miller and carter with the in-laws for dinner tonight

Had calamari for starters, 16oz t bone for main and me and the mrs shared a chocolate brownie and icecream for desert


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Still without pre workout?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Still without pre workout?


Nah nothing ATM mate. Got a pot of pre boost left which I'll use with clen when I drop the t3s but not a mans pre no lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rest day today so did 25mins fasted cardio this morning.

Decided to drop the t3s yesterday. Don't think I'm getting anything from them, should've got pharma really but used hacks

Gonna use clen 2day on 2 off just incase my thyroid ain't up to scratch for a week or 2

Cals yesterday were

P387

C323

F130 cals3990

This is rough though as had to guess a bit in the meal at miller and carter

Fvcking hate Mondays :-(


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

If you've read the above I dropped t3s on Sunday, I'm gonna run clen 2 days on 2 off and the off days use 2 per boost pre workout. Today was a pre boost day and I must say had a wicked pull session. Weights weren't up but intensity was there and got a good pump, by the end my biceps felt like they were ready to explode

I woke up in the night a bit sweaty too but had the cover over me and my mrs wrapped round me so was probably that but still it's fvcking with my head a bit, up to 450mg now of tren and 28 days in.

Decided to change labs as I feel I should be getting more from it, haven't really felt anything yet so I've ordered some np tren a which should be here tomorrow. Will be good to compare the 2 as I've never run tren before so have no clue on how I would feel

Cals for the last 3 days have been around 3500, gonna keep it at that for a bit then maybe up in a week or so. Don't wanna go to crazy coming off the t3s

And am training FTW, loving it.

Have a good day ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well that was the quickest delivery ever. Ordered yesterday afternoon and it was here today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I read clen was a waste running 2 days on 2 off, need to do 2 weeks on 2 off to get full effect, because of the drugs half life I believe.

Think it was @Pscarb that said it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> I read clen was a waste running 2 days on 2 off, need to do 2 weeks on 2 off to get full effect, because of the drugs half life I believe.
> 
> Think it was @Pscarb that said it


In the past I done 2 weeks on 2 off but I see that @TELBOR was doing 2 days on 2 off and seen a few others say about it so thought I'd give it a go


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> In the past I done 2 weeks on 2 off but I see that @TELBOR was doing 2 days on 2 off and seen a few others say about it so thought I'd give it a go


With half life it makes no sense to do 2 day on off as will always be in your system.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> With half life it makes no sense to do 2 day on off as will always be in your system.


Yeah what your saying makes sense but I'm sure rob said he was doing 2 days on off and a few others have said the same

Maybe I'll run 2 weeks tomorrow then. Only wanna run it whilst my thyroid sorts itself


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah what your saying makes sense but I'm sure rob said he was doing 2 days on off and a few others have said the same
> 
> Maybe I'll run 2 weeks tomorrow then. Only wanna run it whilst my thyroid sorts itself


Clen has a 36hr half life so you'll essentially never be giving your receptors a break and change to recover.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah what your saying makes sense but I'm sure rob said he was doing 2 days on off and a few others have said the same
> 
> Maybe I'll run 2 weeks tomorrow then. Only wanna run it whilst my thyroid sorts itself


I was mate, Drs orders lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I was mate, Drs orders lol


Yeah i thought so think I've seen a few say 2 days on 2 off. Dead lee has done it that way too and he knows his stuff

Do you know Liam's reason behind doing it like that rather than the normal 2 weeks?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah i thought so think I've seen a few say 2 days on 2 off. Dead lee has done it that way too and he knows his stuff
> 
> Do you know Liam's reason behind doing it like that rather than the normal 2 weeks?


Not sure.

But 2 days on 2 days off vrs 2 weeks on/off over a 4 week period it's the same difference near enough lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Not sure.
> 
> But 2 days on 2 days off vs 2 weeks on/off over a 4 week period it's the same difference near enough lol


But what @Galaxy and @Adz were saying is that clen has a 36hour half life so 2 days ain't enough, makes sense what they are saying really.

Tag Liam for me, can't remember the numbers after his name lol, maybe he'll put us straight


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> But what @Galaxy and @Adz were saying is that clen has a 36hour half life so 2 days ain't enough, makes sense what they are saying really.
> 
> Tag Liam for me, can't remember the numbers after his name lol, maybe he'll put us straight


From my understanding/ logic the whole 2 day on off is an old out dated method that was popular back years ago but since have been shown in been not as effective as the 2 week method as unlike aas receptores, the receptors for clen do become saturated and need down time.

And pscarb pretty much said the same thing so must be right


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> But what @Galaxy and @Adz were saying is that clen has a 36hour half life so 2 days ain't enough, makes sense what they are saying really.
> 
> Tag Liam for me, can't remember the numbers after his name lol, maybe he'll put us straight


Lol

Just do 2 weeks on and 2 off 

It's Liam0810


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Just do 2 weeks on and 2 off
> 
> It's Liam0810


Sold ;-) lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Strength is defo on the up, felt good this morning doing push with a nice pump. Whether it be the sphinx tren or mast kicking in I don't know but I like it. Gonna swap sphinx for np tonight anyway and hopefully these next few weeks will see some nice steady gains

Still no sides whatsoever which is good

And Still at around 3500 cals, will probably up to 4000 next week sometime


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning gay boys ;-)

Gears in full swing now. Woke up this morning with a cold, the sleepness nights with baby waking up is taking its toll but like a champ I popped 2 pre boosts and hit a pb this morning on incline and still have 9 weeks on, happy days

Calls over the last 9 days have gone from around 3000 up to sat/sun 3700. Over the next week I'll take up to 4000

Still no sides apart from occasional heartburn which is fvck all and spots on my shoulders. I've tried everything and nothing has shifted them so yesterday started taking accutane @60mg. Gonna stay at that dose for a week then may drop to 30mg for another 2. Probably left it to late. Have 3 weeks until the stag do but hopefully it'll help

Couple of update pics, relaxed and tense. Obvi pumped lol, gotta take a pumped pic



Well happy with the way things are going. Should look good in 3 weeks and even better in 9

Btw np tren a zero pip ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great buddy


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Looking great buddy


Cheers mate. Feel like things are in full flow now. Training is enjoyable again, lifts and intensity are moving up and diet seems to be ok now I'm tracking it. Although today I've been out and had fish and chips for lunch and a bag of toffee crumble down the seaside ;-).

Looking forward to what the next 9 weeks bring. Cals are getting increased slowly so I don't add to much fat. I'm hoping to get them up to 4500-5000 over the next few weeks. So hopefully will add some good quality muscle.

Time to make some gains!!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good morning all and happy Friday ;-)

I've had a stinking cold all week that I just can't shift, think the broken nights sleep from baby waking up for feeds and getting up at 4.30am to train has caught up with me and been getting worse as the week has gone on

There's no way if I wasn't "on" I'd of trained this week but I have and lifts are still increasing

Cals have been increased by about 2-250 and I've added 1lb since Monday. I think this is how I'll always increase now just a little at a time. Don't wanna end up a watery mess befor I go away on the stag. May increase again Monday by another 2-250

Another good thing is people are starting to comment. A few friends have said I'm look good and big and the Mrs yesterday said how good I was looking. She always says I look nice when we're dressed up and going out but never just randomly when I'm standing in my boxers. Felt nice to hear from her

I've also got a mate that is always in competition with me whatever I do. Don't know why he's just a cock I suppose. He would never in a million years tell me I was looking good but we went out a couple of weeks ago. I said to him how's training going which he replied not bad and that was the end of conversation. My Mrs see his wife out shopping yesterday and they was chatting about us going on the stag. His wife bubbled him up and said since he see me the other week he said how big I was looking and he's trained every day on the strength of it. Fvck knows what he thinks he's gonna achieve in a month, pr**k lol. Made me feel good though haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Still got a cold but don't feel as rough today, diet was terrible yesterday, Had to go into work for a building shut down. They like you to stay in the building incase your needed so provide food which was crisps and shvtty sandwiches. It was a long boring day and ended up eating a load of shvt, woke up this noting 2.5lbs heavier, not good.

Anyway absolutely battered my legs today, still lagging but a little seperation showing. Think once I feel 100% I'm gonna start smashing all my pbs, cycle is going well

@sen had a go at the peanut butter cheesecake, don't like cream so swapped it for melted chocolate. Was fvcking amazing although I didn't think and the melted chocolate just went hard again lol. Mrs said she'll do it next time but with a chocolate fudge topping instead



Doesn't look that good but tastes fvcking great. Got the ingredients to try the billionaire cakes too ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Did a spastic cut that cake? 

Looks nice though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Did a spastic cut that cake?
> 
> Looks nice though


Hahaha no but a spastic made it. I used normal chocolate melted for the topping. soobviously it just went hard again and didn't cut just snapped lol. I just got a spoon and ate it for the tin

Should've waited for the Mrs to make it, she's got a brain lol

Tasted good though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha no but a spastic made it. I used normal chocolate melted for the topping. soobviously it just went hard again and didn't cut just snapped lol. I just got a spoon and ate it for the tin
> 
> Should've waited for the Mrs to make it, she's got a brain lol
> 
> Tasted good though


Sometimes the most ugly things turn out the best, like @FelonE 

Honestly it looks nice to me mate, would sit and devour it in 1


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had another day yesterday where diet was a bit slack. Monday to Friday cals have been around 3750 and weight stayed the same . Saturday was about 4200 and Sunday just over 4000. The extra cals were shvt, cake and crisps and in those 2 days I've added 3.5lbs. Not happy really. Scales fvck with my head massively, haven't done cardio all week coz I've been ill so gonna start smashing that again. If things ain't looking better towards end of the week I may add clen again

I'm not to sure about this cals are cals bvllocks. I feel happier when I'm eating clean, don't think my body likes junk although it tastes good lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

"Junk" makes me feel lethargic too!

That 3.5lbs will go soon.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> "Junk" makes me feel lethargic too!
> 
> That 3.5lbs will go soon.


X2 on this, the only 'junk' as such i ever eat is cereal post wo about 50% of the time. And junk food is more expensive lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> "Junk" makes me feel lethargic too!
> 
> That 3.5lbs will go soon.





Galaxy said:


> X2 on this, the only 'junk' as such i ever eat is cereal post wo about 50% of the time. And junk food is more expensive lol


Thing is I eat clean most of the time, normal meals but clean, occasional Chinese/curry etc. Since I cut carbs low I've craved sweet things like chocolate which I never fancy. Even now carbs are back up in still I'm still wanting cake lol

Gonna sort it out though only 2 and a bit weeks until stag. 7 more weeks on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Thing is I eat clean most of the time, normal meals but clean, occasional Chinese/curry etc. Since I cut carbs low I've craved sweet things like chocolate which I never fancy. Even now carbs are back up in still I'm still wanting cake lol
> 
> Gonna sort it out though only 2 and a bit weeks until stag. 7 more weeks on


I crave toast quite often lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I crave toast quite often lol


Weirdo lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Weirdo lol


Toast is awesome!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Toast is awesome!!!


Smothered in Nutella:drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Smothered in Nutella:drool:


Like this I had Friday night.....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Like this I had Friday night.....
> 
> View attachment 171483


You fvcking legend!

Now I'm craving Nutella on toast, cvnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> You fvcking legend!
> 
> Now I'm craving Nutella on toast, cvnt


I think I could do a full loaf in one sitting lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Worra fuuker! I want toast now!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Like this I had Friday night.....
> 
> View attachment 171483


My wife's Italian. You can get killed for not going to the edges out there

(In all senses)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> My wife's Italian. You can get killed for not going to the edges out there
> 
> (In all senses)


Lol my mrs ain't Italian but she and my daughter both moan about that. Don't see why though as it goes in your mouth and gets chewed up anyway. Marmite to the edge is a pain in the ass


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol my mrs ain't Italian but she and my daughter both moan about that. Don't see why though as it goes in your mouth and gets chewed up anyway. Marmite to the edge is a pain in the ass


I have to hide the jar in my house. Seriously. She can eat half a tub raw in one sitting.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My wife's Italian. You can get killed for not going to the edges out there
> 
> (In all senses)


I was in a hurry lol

Picsofitalianwife


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Haven't updated for a while just as I haven't been bothered. My cycle is going good, strength is still going up every session and I feel good too, hitting new PBs all The time. Only thing that's fvcking me off as you all know is the abs, it's like a 1 pack unless I tense sort of feel like throwing in the towel and just bulking but I'll stick at it for 1 more week. I'm down to 14.4 so another 2-3 lbs lost over the last week or 2

I've decided that I'm gonna switch compounds when I'm back from the stag. I have about 7-8ml left of tren a and same of mast 325. Gonna finish them both up so a week or so when I'm back (bit longer on the mast) and add in winni for the last 5 weeks

I'm gonna get some AP injectable winni and run 50mg eod and use 50mg d hacks winni eod as well so 50mg a day basically. Only reason I'm not just going for an oral is I've been on accutane for nearly 3 weeks now @60mg going on a 4 day/night bender and then have 4 weeks on the spin where I'll be drinking heavy at the weekends so trying to be a little bit sensible.

Never used winni before so looking forward to it, hopefully will finish off cycle nicely


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You worry too much about yourself and orals lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You worry too much about yourself and orals lol


I'm not too bothered about having the occasional night out on them and getting smashed but after being on accutane for 4 weeks (by the time I'm done) then a 4 day bender (non stop drinking) the weekend after is my anniversary and me and the Mrs haven't had a drink together for nearly a year coz of pregnancy we're going away for the weekend so again drinking/getting drunk. The weekend after I have a wedding and then the next 2 after that it's mates bdays. 1 week off drinking then I'm away for 2 weeks (more drinking)

Basically the whole time on orals I'll be drinking very heavily, just trying to be a little bit sensible

And I've heard good things about AP winni, make up the off days with oral winni. I thought that was a good idea lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm not too bothered about having the occasional night out on them and getting smashed but after being on accutane for 4 weeks (by the time I'm done) then a 4 day bender (non stop drinking) the weekend after is my anniversary and me and the Mrs haven't had a drink together for nearly a year coz of pregnancy we're going away for the weekend so again drinking/getting drunk. The weekend after I have a wedding and then the next 2 after that it's mates bdays. 1 week off drinking then I'm away for 2 weeks (more drinking)
> 
> Basically the whole time on orals I'll be drinking very heavily, just trying to be a little bit sensible
> 
> And I've heard good things about AP winni, make up the off days with oral winni. I thought that was a good idea lol


Honestly mate, you worry far too much lol.

Imagine taking this each day for 2 years straight.....

8x Tramadol

8x Paracetemol

8x Ibuprofen

Plus sleeping meds.

Mrs did that and her liver values took 2 years to rise, slightly at that.

Most UGL's are underdosed anyway lol

All AP stuff is good, injectable Winny is a little pippy 

Least you're being cautious though


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Honestly mate, you worry far too much lol.
> 
> Imagine taking this each day for 2 years straight.....
> 
> ...


Dat roblet inspiring us to take more and worry less lol. Congrats on cycle moving well @Abc987 - good to see mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Honestly mate, you worry far too much lol.
> 
> Imagine taking this each day for 2 years straight.....
> 
> ...


I do agree with you rob, oral use and alcohol is a bit exaggerated but a little caution will make me feel better that I'm doing the right thing ;-)

My Mrs always says I over think things and worry to much. Same with gear not kicking in, I worry to soon. By now I should know I'm a late gainer but they do come. Was looking back over pics yesterday and my body composition has changed loads although weight not so much. Mostly in these 7 weeks of being on current cycle. Am happy with the way things are going and still no sides. Got another 7 weeks left. Then do I cruise or come off

Started a thread a week or so ago. Clubbed Lang and dead lee both said the pip wasn't that bad with AP, think clubbed said it was pretty smooth. Can't be worse than the nandrotest lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I do agree with you rob, oral use and alcohol is a bit exaggerated but a little caution will make me feel better that I'm doing the right thing ;-)
> 
> My Mrs always says I over think things and worry to much. Same with gear not kicking in, I worry to soon. By now I should know I'm a late gainer but they do come. Was looking back over pics yesterday and my body composition has changed loads although weight not so much. Mostly in these 7 weeks of being on current cycle. Am happy with the way things are going and still no sides. Got another 7 weeks left. Then do I cruise or come off
> 
> Started a thread a week or so ago. Clubbed Lang and dead lee both said the pip wasn't that bad with AP, think clubbed said it was pretty smooth. Can't be worse than the nandrotest lol


I just look back on the colossal amount of drugs I used to smash with no problems.

Keep things sensible within reason as much as possible, if you sway a little either way I don't feel it's a problem.

A comparable analogy could be nailing a car. Drive round red-lining every gear constantly and problems will occur. Making full use of the Rev range every so often and it's fine.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Dat roblet inspiring us to take more and worry less lol. Congrats on cycle moving well @Abc987 - good to see mate


Haha he's a fvcker ain't he lol. Looking forward to seeing his next cycle though.

Cheers mate things are going well and still another 7 weeks on. Don't know whether I'm gonna come off or cruise yet. If I cruise ill be on until next summer at least so fvck knows what to do



sneeky_dave said:


> I just look back on the colossal amount of drugs I used to smash with no problems.
> 
> Keep things sensible within reason as much as possible, if you sway a little either way I don't feel it's a problem.
> 
> A comparable analogy could be nailing a car. Drive round red-lining every gear constantly and problems will occur. Making full use of the Rev range every so often and it's fine.


Good comparison lol. I know what you mean, back in the day I'd go on weekend benders taking all sorts, drinking 3-4 times a week and it never enters your head then about liver damage then. Bit of caution never hurt anyone though.

How you getting on anyway? Did you get the nandrotest?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I do agree with you rob, oral use and alcohol is a bit exaggerated but a little caution will make me feel better that I'm doing the right thing ;-)
> 
> My Mrs always says I over think things and worry to much. Same with gear not kicking in, I worry to soon. By now I should know I'm a late gainer but they do come. Was looking back over pics yesterday and my body composition has changed loads although weight not so much. Mostly in these 7 weeks of being on current cycle. Am happy with the way things are going and still no sides. Got another 7 weeks left. Then do I cruise or come off
> 
> Started a thread a week or so ago. Clubbed Lang and dead lee both said the pip wasn't that bad with AP, think clubbed said it was pretty smooth. Can't be worse than the nandrotest lol


It'll hurt mate lol

It's up there with WC Trenoxyprop 

Those 2 are seasoned pro's when it comes to jabbing lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It'll hurt mate lol
> 
> It's up there with WC Trenoxyprop
> 
> Those 2 are seasoned pro's when it comes to jabbing lol


Very true, I am only a newb tbf. Maybe I'll just order the 1 box to start with


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi. Dropping by to say Hi. Hope things are well.

Much love,

TommyBananas x


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha he's a fvcker ain't he lol. Looking forward to seeing his next cycle though.
> 
> Cheers mate things are going well and still another 7 weeks on. Don't know whether I'm gonna come off or cruise yet. If I cruise ill be on until next summer at least so fvck knows what to do
> 
> ...


I've managed to stick to my cruise for a decent while now. Longer than I expected.

I will be after some npp to go with my baltic test pretty soon.

I've settled at a chubby 89kg atm. Last bulk then cut cut cut.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've managed to stick to my cruise for a decent while now. Longer than I expected.
> 
> I will be after some npp to go with my baltic test pretty soon.
> 
> I've settled at a chubby 89kg atm. Last bulk then cut cut cut.


That picture has made my d1ck crawl up inside me for some reason lol'd.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Hi. Dropping by to say Hi. Hope things are well.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> TommyBananas x


Things are going good cheers mate, slower than I'd of liked but I expect miracles as soon as I'm on. Just an impatient fvck lol ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've managed to stick to my cruise for a decent while now. Longer than I expected.
> 
> I will be after some npp to go with my baltic test pretty soon.
> 
> I've settled at a chubby 89kg atm. Last bulk then cut cut cut.


Haha. Bulking is a lot more fun but I love food.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Took 2 Eca preworkout this morning and for some silly reason thought it'd be a good idea to take 160mcg of clen before I left for work. I'm a sweating mess on the train right now, can feel my heart beating out my chest.

Fvcking idiot lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Took 2 Eca preworkout this morning and for some silly reason thought it'd be a good idea to take 160mcg of clen before I left for work. I'm a sweating mess on the train right now, can feel my heart beating out my chest.
> 
> Fvcking idiot lol


Bloody hell mate!

You worry about orals on the liver but smash the stims in 

What are you like??!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bloody hell mate!
> 
> You worry about orals on the liver but smash the stims in
> 
> What are you like??!!


I'm mentally addicted to them mate, not good.

Thing is I'm getting up at 4.30am to train, the baby ain't winding properly so this morning have been up since 3.30 and didn't go to bed until 11pm. That's broken sleep as well so the Eca is a nice little boost

I've been on a supervisors course the last few days so sitting on my ass all day where I'm normally on my feet so the clen seemed

Like a good idea. Don't actually feel that bad now I'm off the train and walking. Live and learn ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm mentally addicted to them mate, not good.
> 
> Thing is I'm getting up at 4.30am to train, the baby ain't winding properly so this morning have been up since 3.30 and didn't go to bed until 11pm. That's broken sleep as well so the Eca is a nice little boost
> 
> ...


Yes you are mental lol

ECA was enough you loon!!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

YOLO


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Few back comparisons

. 1st jan

. About 7-8 weeks ago before cycle

. Today 7weeks 3 days in

 mid chin-up

Happy with the way things are going and still have another 6.4 weeks on although 1 week of that is a right off. Will be changing from test/tren/mast to test/winni in about a week and a half. Looking forward to what the winni brings and hardening up

Happy bank holiday my ****** have a good'n


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Few back comparisons
> 
> View attachment 172220
> . 1st jan
> ...


Nice progress mate 

Point your elbows up a bit more when posing and will open out your back more.... more gains


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Nice progress mate
> 
> Point your elbows up a bit more when posing and will open out your back more.... more gains


Cheers mate. Ain't got a clue how to pose tbh but I'll point them up next time.

Still no fvcking abs, I'm blaming compounds lol. Will see when I switch to winni


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Few back comparisons
> 
> View attachment 172220
> . 1st jan
> ...


Looking good mate, good to see the comparison like that isn't it!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Ain't got a clue how to pose tbh but I'll point them up next time.
> 
> Still no fvcking abs, I'm blaming compounds lol. Will see when I switch to winni


The best compound for helping to reveal the abs is t3, winny ain't gonna do sh!t to help with fat burning IMO.

C'mon dude, you know that it's all about your diet anyway! Get that bang on, add t3 and maybe clen, jobs a good'un.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> The best compound for helping to reveal the abs is t3, winny ain't gonna do sh!t to help with fat burning IMO.
> 
> C'mon dude, you know that it's all about your diet anyway! Get that bang on, add t3 and maybe clen, jobs a good'un.


Agree.

Diet is s where it's at. I was getting proper hunger pains on my cut lol was worth it though


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Agree.
> 
> Diet is s where it's at. I was getting proper hunger pains on my cut lol was worth it though


Even with your ridiculous metabolism you still have to cut kcals!

It's the harsh truth but if you want to get them abs out, you need to be in a deficit, simples.

Fvcking sucks a$$ and it's not bloody easy but you gotta do what you gotta do I suppose.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Even with your ridiculous metabolism you still have to cut kcals!
> 
> It's the harsh truth but if you want to get them abs out, you need to be in a deficit, simples.
> 
> Fvcking sucks a$$ and it's not bloody easy but you gotta do what you gotta do I suppose.


Yep. That's why not everyone is walking round with abs.

It's more mentally hard than physically


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep. That's why not everyone is walking round with abs.
> 
> It's more mentally hard than physically


I've got to the point where's it's both mental and physical.

Heads all over the shop, can't concentrate on anything for longer than a couple of mins and physically, I'm dragging my sorry a$$ everywhere, swear I'm wearing lead boots lol.

Cutting. Fvcking. Sucks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've got to the point where's it's both mental and physical.
> 
> Heads all over the shop, can't concentrate on anything for longer than a couple of mins and physically, I'm dragging my sorry a$$ everywhere, swear I'm wearing lead boots lol.
> 
> Cutting. Fvcking. Sucks.


You look great now how much longer you cutting for?

Physically I felt great on my cut,not weak at all.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You look great now how much longer you cutting for?
> 
> Physically I felt great on my cut,not weak at all.


I've got 4wks till hols so I'm pushing diet for the next 2wks then gonna fill out a tad, that the plan anyway.

I felt fine, then I get to a certain point and just hit a fvcking brick wall. I was the same last year in my cut.

Tbf, I had a decent kip last night and feel fine today so I think a lot of it is because of trensomnia, that's been dropped now and mast upped so things should start improving on the sleep front, hopefully...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Agree with @FelonE and @Sharpy76 you simple need to cut the cals to get the abs out, winny will do f'all. Tbh i don't even know why you upped your cals if you still want abs?

And look on the bright side its a lot easier to maintain abs once you have them, can easily keep mine atm on 3750 cals, not as sharp but all still there :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've got 4wks till hols so I'm pushing diet for the next 2wks then gonna fill out a tad, that the plan anyway.
> 
> I felt fine, then I get to a certain point and just hit a fvcking brick wall. I was the same last year in my cut.
> 
> Tbf, I had a decent kip last night and feel fine today so I think a lot of it is because of trensomnia, that's been dropped now and mast upped so things should start improving on the sleep front, hopefully...


lol mate at your current condition and size you'll make anyone else look like sh1te if you stopped cutting now :lol:

Ever give anymore thought to competing?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> lol mate at your current condition and size you'll make anyone else look like sh1te if you stopped cutting now :lol:
> 
> Ever give anymore thought to competing?


Thanks mate. 14st 4lbs now, not been this light for fvcking years, all clothes are hanging on me lol.

No, I just couldn't do it. That's taking it to the next level and I'm not prepared to do that to my family, myself and work haha.

Plus, it's just not me. Couldn't get my head around the whole thing tbh. Totally respect anyone that does, but it's not for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Agree with @FelonE and @Sharpy76 you simple need to cut the cals to get the abs out, winny will do f'all. Tbh i don't even know why you upped your cals if you still want abs?
> 
> And look on the bright side its a lot easier to maintain abs once you have them, can easily keep mine atm on 3750 cals, not as sharp but all still there 1:


Agreed. I was on a 1500cal deficit, training 5 times a week and doing 20mins hiit after every workout.

Like you said they're a bit softer now but still easy to maintain


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate, good to see the comparison like that isn't it!!


Cheers mate. Ain't until you look back over photos you realise how much your body has changed. I wake up every morning, look in the mirror and want to look like the hulk ain't gonna happen lol. Happy with progress though



Sharpy76 said:


> The best compound for helping to reveal the abs is t3, winny ain't gonna do sh!t to help with fat burning IMO.
> 
> C'mon dude, you know that it's all about your diet anyway! Get that bang on, add t3 and maybe clen, jobs a good'un.


I know it's diet mate the compound comment was a joke/excuse if you like.

I do feel though things like winni/var etc give the apperance of less body fat because of the hardness you get. I'm dieting 90% clean and the same as last year near enough, training harder and still no abs. I feel a little short changed when I look at others as I'm only carrying fat in the one place I don't want it and think I look lean enough that I should have them. Just one of those things i suppose. I'm still happy with progress and next summer when I cut I will be using t3s and hopefully be in a leaner starting place so dieting won't have to be cut as much

You learn from your mistakes and I've made a few tbf. Still have another 6 weeks though so maybe lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Ain't until you look back over photos you realise how much your body has changed. I wake up every morning, look in the mirror and want to look like the hulk ain't gonna happen lol. Happy with progress though
> 
> I know it's diet mate the compound comment was a joke/excuse if you like.
> 
> ...


Run the Banzi diet for a few weeks, you'll soon have Abs mate :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I know it's diet mate the compound comment was a joke/excuse if you like.
> 
> I do feel though things like winni/var etc give the apperance of less body fat because of the hardness you get. I'm dieting 90% clean and the same as last year near enough, training harder and still no abs. I feel a little short changed when I look at others as I'm only carrying fat in the one place I don't want it and think I look lean enough that I should have them. Just one of those things i suppose. I'm still happy with progress and next summer when I cut I will be using t3s and hopefully be in a leaner starting place so dieting won't have to be cut as much
> 
> You learn from your mistakes and I've made a few tbf. Still have another 6 weeks though so maybe lol


Didn't I read that you've upped kcals now though mate?

If so, that's not gonna help in your quest to get your abs out again! IMO, you've got 6wks, I'd lower kcals and nail diet day in day out. I know you said 1 of those weeks will be write off anyway? When and why is that?

T3's are great IMO. For me, I really feel they can change a physique as long as evrything is in check. I've made no dietary changes whatsoever ever for the last 3wks, upped t3 to 75mcg and lost half a stone in that time! Crazy strong drug!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't I read that you've upped kcals now though mate?
> 
> If so, that's not gonna help in your quest to get your abs out again! IMO, you've got 6wks, I'd lower kcals and nail diet day in day out. I know you said 1 of those weeks will be write off anyway? When and why is that?
> 
> T3's are great IMO. For me, I really feel they can change a physique as long as evrything is in check. I've made no dietary changes whatsoever ever for the last 3wks, upped t3 to 75mcg and lost half a stone in that time! Crazy strong drug!


Yeah I upped them about 3 weeks ago, I'm on about 3600-3700 ATM. Reason being I just couldn't handle below 3000. I was ok whilst I was off on Maternity leave but once I was back at work it was to much. I'm up at 4.30am training at 5am then on my feet all day and get in from work at 6pm then do 20-30mins cardio. I know I should be on less and the fault is with me, I'm just making excuses

I'm on a stag do end of the week for 4 nights then back to work the next day, gonna be proper fvcked so have basically written a week off.

I think if I really tried I'd be able to get them before next holiday, would be 5 weeks really

The thing is my head is screwed up, one min I'm thinking fvck it, just enjoy the cycle, add a little mass and try to stay as lean as poss. Then I wake up the next day and think I want abs so cut cals a bit, start feeling really hungry, small and flat then change my mind again

It's me that's causing/making the problems. It's not planning properly and giving my self the time I need to do it right. and because of all this bvllocks I'm now thinking of staying on until next summer lol. That way I can lean bulk over winter and give myself enough time to cut back slow and steady rather than rushing it and throwing in the towel

@Galaxy this sort of answers you too


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I upped them about 3 weeks ago, I'm on about 3600-3700 ATM. Reason being I just couldn't handle below 3000. I was ok whilst I was off on Maternity leave but once I was back at work it was to much. I'm up at 4.30am training at 5am then on my feet all day and get in from work at 6pm then do 20-30mins cardio. I know I should be on less and the fault is with me, I'm just making excuses
> 
> I'm on a stag do end of the week for 4 nights then back to work the next day, gonna be proper fvcked so have basically written a week off.
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate.

From where you are now physique wise, you can do a lot in 5/6wks IF your heart is in it.

Cutting is a complete head fvck. Even my missus has said I look skinny in clothes (bitch lol) and if I wasn't going on holiday, like fvck would I be bothering.

You've got plenty of time to lean bulk mate, get your head down and hammer these 5wks, enjoy the stag do, then get back on the grind.

Or you can just tell me to shut the fvck up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers mate. Ain't until you look back over photos you realise how much your body has changed. I wake up every morning, look in the mirror and want to look like the hulk ain't gonna happen lol. Happy with progress though
> 
> I know it's diet mate the compound comment was a joke/excuse if you like.
> 
> ...


You can do it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

7weeks between these


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fair enough mate.
> 
> From where you are now physique wise, you can do a lot in 5/6wks IF your heart is in it.
> 
> ...


She must have shvt in her eyes haha.

Your completely right mate, I know I can get there in 5 weeks but head has to be in it and need to stay focused which is easier said than done. Im sitting here telling myself when I get back I'm gonna smash it but We shall see lol

What's the crack with coming off t3s, are you stopping them a couple of weeks before you go away? I'd add them in but don't know if I'd have enough time to notice a change as I'd want to be off them before I go America. I wanna eat what I want out there and a fvcked thyroid ain't gonna help. Read that it takes about 2 weeks for thyroid to sort itself


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 7weeks between these


No change mate just lighting ;-)

Tbf you fvcking smashed it. I managed last summer but as I said a few posts back my head is all over the place, I just can't stay focused on cutting. Start feeling small, flat and weak. Bulking is so much more fun lol

Gonna try and turn it round over the next 5 weeks ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> No change mate just lighting ;-)
> 
> Tbf you fvcking smashed it. I managed last summer but as I said a few posts back my head is all over the place, I just can't stay focused on cutting. Start feeling small, flat and weak. Bulking is so much more fun lol
> 
> Gonna try and turn it round over the next 5 weeks ;-)


The feeling small bit is hard mate but it's in ya head.

Come on I want you leaner than me,snap out of this sh1t and do it.

How many cals you on? How much cardio you doing?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The feeling small bit is hard mate but it's in ya head.
> 
> Come on I want you leaner than me,snap out of this sh1t and do it.
> 
> How many cals you on? How much cardio you doing?


Lol cheers mate. I need someone in my ear pushing me, giving me a slap round the face haha

I'm on 3600-3700 ATM and I'm still fvcking starving all day long. doing 20-30 mins cardio 6-7 days a week, none today been chesington all day. Been between 14.4 and 14.6 for about 2 weeks now but strength has been going up nicely so I left it as it is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol cheers mate. I need someone in my ear pushing me, giving me a slap round the face haha
> 
> I'm on 3600-3700 ATM and I'm still fvcking starving all day long. doing 20-30 mins cardio 6-7 days a week, none today been chesington all day. Been between 14.4 and 14.6 for about 2 weeks now but strength has been going up nicely so I left it as it is


3600-3700? fvck me bruv that's a lot. I was cutting on 2000.

The hunger is something you just have to deal with. I was losing 3lbs a week.

Drop cals,man up and let's fvcking do this lol :beer:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 3600-3700? fvck me bruv that's a lot. I was cutting on 2000.
> 
> The hunger is something you just have to deal with. I was losing 3lbs a week.
> 
> Drop cals,man up and let's fvcking do this lol :beer:


There is no way in the world I'd be able to survive on 2k.

I'm gonna get on it from Tuesday weeks. Get this stag do done and out the way then have 5 weeks. TVs I don't think they're far away

I've eaten 1100cals by 8am maybe I need to adjust that and space it out a bit more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> There is no way in the world I'd be able to survive on 2k.
> 
> I'm gonna get on it from Tuesday weeks. Get this stag do done and out the way then have 5 weeks. TVs I don't think they're far away
> 
> I've eaten 1100cals by 8am maybe I need to adjust that and space it out a bit more


Course you'd survive lol. I went from 15.7 to 14 on it and got lean.

If you want abs it's the way mate believe me. You get used to the hunger side pretty quick.

Be strong and do it,you won't regret it trust me.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning gay boys, going on yesterday's conversation @FelonE @Galaxy @Sharpy I Shaved the rug off today and abs ain't as Far away as I thought. If I'd of stuck to low carbs just a while longer :-(. Am really pleased with progress though strength is through the roof and looking forward to the last 5 weeks after stag do hardening up. Front comparisons

 1st jan

 7weeks 3 days ago before this cycle

 today

Quick question to you all don't wanna start a thread and get the usual lot digging me out. Post workout carbs. I've been using dextrose 2 scoops for what seems forever but got the last week have switched to a large bowl of frosties. Is this the same thing, just sugary carbs? Have you got a better suggestion? Would of thought a couple of bananas would be best but they ain't as nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no abs.....

You blind ?!

Looking great


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I have no abs.....
> 
> You blind ?!
> 
> Looking great


Lol I've had a big rug covering everything up for about 6 weeks. Should've stuck to the low carbs for a bit longer, would've been where I want. The scales fvck with my head but you live and learn.

Gonna smash the last 5 weeks if boxing don't get In The way to much


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I have no abs.....
> 
> You blind ?!
> 
> Looking great


Agreed.

5 weeks he could easily sharpen em up.

I thought he was gonna be flabby,cvnts looking good lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning gay boys, going on yesterday's conversation @FelonE @Galaxy @Sharpy I Shaved the rug off today and abs ain't as Far away as I thought. If I'd of stuck to low carbs just a while longer :-(. Am really pleased with progress though strength is through the roof and looking forward to the last 5 weeks after stag do hardening up. Front comparisons
> 
> View attachment 172284
> 1st jan
> ...


You've got abs ya tosser lol

5 weeks you could bring em out nicely if you stay disciplined


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You've got abs ya tosser lol
> 
> 5 weeks you could bring em out nicely if you stay disciplined


Along with 50mcg of T3 each day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Along with 50mcg of T3 each day


Sure bloody


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Along with 50mcg of T3 each day


I'd add them but coming off worries me. I'm going Florida so gonna be eating loads. A fvcked thyroid wouldn't be wise. Would I benefit from 2-3 weeks on them? That'd give me 2 weeks before I go for thyroid to sort itself


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I'd add them but coming off worries me. I'm going Florida so gonna be eating loads. A fvcked thyroid wouldn't be wise. Would I benefit from 2-3 weeks on them? That'd give me 2 weeks before I go for thyroid to sort itself


Will they help in 2-3 weeks... yes they will.

Re the cereal, yeah thats fine, better than the banana as fructose doesn't restore muscle glycogen


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Will they help in 2-3 weeks... yes they will.
> 
> Re the cereal, yeah thats fine, better than the banana as fructose doesn't restore muscle glycogen


Any recommendations of a good tasting healthy cereal or doesn't it matter?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Any recommendations of a good tasting healthy cereal or doesn't it matter?


Coco pops

Galaxy will say Toffee Crisp cereal though


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Any recommendations of a good tasting healthy cereal or doesn't it matter?


Chocolate Shreddies are a staple of mine, go through a 750g box weekly!

Krave is the bolocks too if you've got the fats for it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Coco pops
> 
> Galaxy will say Toffee Crisp cereal though





Silvaback said:


> Chocolate Shreddies are a staple of mine, go through a 750g box weekly!
> 
> Krave is the bolocks too if you've got the fats for it


So healthy doesn't come into it?

Just something high in sugar/simple carbs


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> So healthy doesn't come into it?
> 
> Just something high in sugar/simple carbs


Yeah don't worry about it being healthy or not, bodybuilding is inherently unhealthy in the first place but that's another topic all together


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So healthy doesn't come into it?
> 
> Just something high in sugar/simple carbs


Yup.

Just get the carbs in mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Coco pops
> 
> Galaxy will say Toffee Crisp cereal though


See you'd think that alright and while the are awesome I mix then with other cereal as too high in fat for my liking


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Any recommendations of a good tasting healthy cereal or doesn't it matter?


Any mate really, I try and keep fat as low as possible but thats for other reasons.... nutrients timings and what not


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'd add them but coming off worries me. I'm going Florida so gonna be eating loads. A fvcked thyroid wouldn't be wise. Would I benefit from 2-3 weeks on them? That'd give me 2 weeks before I go for thyroid to sort itself


Yeah you would. I only ran it for 3 weeks,def made a difference


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Any recommendations of a good tasting healthy cereal or doesn't it matter?


Weetabix


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Weetabix


I don't really like them they taste like cardboard lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I don't really like them they taste like cardboard lol


I'm having muesli atm from Lidls,got loads of fruit and nuts in,it's nice


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll use what's half price in Tesco. Currently got frosted shreddies, coco pops and crunchy nut cornflakes on the go


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Morning gay boys, going on yesterday's conversation @FelonE @Galaxy @Sharpy I Shaved the rug off today and abs ain't as Far away as I thought. If I'd of stuck to low carbs just a while longer :-(. Am really pleased with progress though strength is through the roof and looking forward to the last 5 weeks after stag do hardening up. Front comparisons
> 
> View attachment 172284
> 1st jan
> ...


Looking solid pops


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@TELBOR @FelonE @Galaxy Couldn't decide and neither could my 5yo so I got a few

ATTACH=CONFIG]172317[/ATTACH]

So much more satisfying than dextrose in a shake


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking solid pops


Cheers my man. Would've like to have been learner but that's my own fault. Still have 5 weeks to sort it out and am happy where I'm at. Hitting winni when I'm back from the stag do to finish off

Just had another sunbed today. I'm nearly as dark as Mike Tyson. My mrs who gave me so much grief about mt2 now wants to have a go lol

That last pic was before the sun bed


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers my man. Would've like to have been learner but that's my own fault. Still have 5 weeks to sort it out and am happy where I'm at. Hitting winni when I'm back from the stag do to finish off
> 
> Just had another sunbed today. I'm nearly as dark as Mike Tyson. My mrs who gave me so much grief about mt2 now wants to have a go lol
> 
> That last pic was before the sun bed


My missus complains about the mt2 and wants me to stop. I think she is just jealous I have more of a team than her.

She asks me to quit one thing or another each week.

It keeps rotating so there never enough pressure to stop


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lion bar cereal FTW


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> My missus complains about the mt2 and wants me to stop. I think she is just jealous I have more of a team than her.
> 
> She asks me to quit one thing or another each week.
> 
> It keeps rotating so there never enough pressure to stop


I'm only gonna take the mt2 up until I go Florida then stop so another 6 weeks.

I haven't mentioned that I'm thinking of maybe staying on until next summer, don't think it'll go down to well so may just carry on and not say anything.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers my man. Would've like to have been learner but that's my own fault. Still have 5 weeks to sort it out and am happy where I'm at. Hitting winni when I'm back from the stag do to finish off
> 
> Just had another sunbed today. I'm nearly as dark as Mike Tyson. My mrs who gave me so much grief about mt2 now wants to have a go lol
> 
> That last pic was before the sun bed


My Mrs said she'd never go back to being white now,she loves MT2


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lion bar cereal FTW


I fvcking love lion bars. Hope they're as nice as I'm expecting. You tried them?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I fvcking love lion bars. Hope they're as nice as I'm expecting. You tried them?


It's awesome mate, could eat a whole box


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm only gonna take the mt2 up until I go Florida then stop so another 6 weeks.
> 
> I haven't mentioned that I'm thinking of maybe staying on until next summer, don't think it'll go down to well so may just carry on and not say anything.


Ha ha ha my strategy too. Don't raise problems unless you have too.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @TELBOR @FelonE @Galaxy Couldn't decide and neither could my 5yo so I got a few
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]172317[/ATTACH]
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It's awesome mate, could eat a whole box


^this lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> It's awesome mate, could eat a whole box


Thars breakfast pw sorted for tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tbh mate I'm new to cereal, haven't had it since I was a kid. Never really had a sweet tooth but this cycle sweet stuff like chocolate is what I crave. I fancied a bowl the other morning and realised what I've been missing. So much better than dextrose.

The ones I got was what my daughter chose but will get caramel shreddies next ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Tbh mate I'm new to cereal, haven't had it since I was a kid. Never really had a sweet tooth but this cycle sweet stuff like chocolate is what I crave. I fancied a bowl the other morning and realised what I've been missing. So much better than dextrose.
> 
> The ones I got was what my daughter chose but will get caramel shreddies next ;-)


Ooh Caramel Shreddies sound nice. Might have to check em out


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ooh Caramel Shreddies sound nice. Might have to check em out


They are the nuts mate!

I have mine with butterscotch ripple isolate and 150ml almond milk poured over the top. It's quite a thick, creamy consistency and it's bloody lovely!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> They are the nuts mate!
> 
> I have mine with butterscotch ripple isolate and 150ml almond milk poured over the top. It's quite a thick, creamy consistency and it's bloody lovely!!!


I'm all over that haha


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm all over that haha


The trick is to get the shake nice and thick. 2 scoops isolate with 150ml is perfect, although you might have more coco caramel shreddies than what I'm having at the mo so might need a tad more lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> The trick is to get the shake nice and thick. 2 scoops isolate with 150ml is perfect, although you might have more coco caramel shreddies than what I'm having at the mo so might need a tad more lol.


All these good ideas. Never thought about pouring the shake over the cereal. Ive lived a sheltered life haha but am gonna try it after I've tried the cereals with just milk first


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> All these good ideas. Never thought about pouring the shake over the cereal. Ive lived a sheltered life haha but am gonna try it after I've tried the cereals with just milk first


I use to pour my shake over my Weetabix, didn't work as well tbh lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> All these good ideas. Never thought about pouring the shake over the cereal. Ive lived a sheltered life haha but am gonna try it after I've tried the cereals with just milk first


Never thought of what?! Loser 

Did you think the post workout cereals we eat was lacking protein lol

Welcome my child


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Never thought of what?! Loser
> 
> Did you think the post workout cereals we eat was lacking protein lol
> 
> Welcome my child


Haha no you clown. I have a shake and a bowl of cereal with milk but will try both together ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I use to pour my shake over my Weetabix, didn't work as well tbh lol


Coz I ain't tried the cereal before I'll try that first with just milk then try it with a shake. I only have strawberry and chocolate shakes though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mix whey and milk then pour over cereal?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't stand my protein mixed with the cereal. They need to be separate and just milk with the cereal for me


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Can't stand my protein mixed with the cereal. They need to be separate and just milk with the cereal for me


I'm not a fan either, the milk doesn't soak into the cereal this way.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Battered legs this morning

Leg extensions

Ham curls

1 leg extensions

Light squat

Press

Calve raises

Followed by some ab work

Had the lion bar cereal this morning. Taste=very nice texture=all I can say is it's different lol. Had like a slimy film to it. Still enjoyed them though

Mt2 doesn't stop you getting burnt. I had a sunbed yesterday and the bird behind the jump said they'd been retuned and to lower time. Me being me Said I'd be ok and still had 9 mins. Now I'm brown all over but the back of my knees in the crease have burnt lol. Got a proper white ass now

Accutane has virtually cleared me up too. Still have a couple that are drying out but shoulders are much better. Was on 60mg a day for 3weeks


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Toffee crisp was pretty dam good this morning. Think it's all about a mixed bowl of a few different cereals

Anyway pull done was up at just gone 4 and couldn't get back to sleep so was in the gym about an hour and a half, really good session although my wrists are starting to play up, was hurting quite a bit on ez bar curls

That's it now no gym for about a week. Shvt when I'm making nice gains, gonna go backwards a bit but have 5 weeks after so gonna smash it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Toffee crisp was pretty dam good this morning. Think it's all about a mixed bowl of a few different cereals
> 
> Anyway pull done was up at just gone 4 and couldn't get back to sleep so was in the gym about an hour and a half, really good session although my wrists are starting to play up, was hurting quite a bit on ez bar curls
> 
> That's it now no gym for about a week. Shvt when I'm making nice gains, gonna go backwards a bit but have 5 weeks after so gonna smash it


Are you still training at home or you actually use a gym now mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

when are you joining gymbox with me f**got


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Are you still training at home or you actually use a gym now mate?


Still at home mate. Haven't got a bad set up only thing I would like more/better equipment is for legs. I have to make do with what I've got and go higher reps

I want a hack squat machine but also want a motor bike and am swaying to the bike but doubt I'll be able to get one until next year when the Mrs is back at work and both won't fit in my garage

I will join a gym again just not ATM


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> when are you joining gymbox with me f**got


Haha will do when I know I'm ok with doh. Mrs stops getting paid next month and don't go back until the end of jan. my mortgage alone is just short of £1500 so could be a struggle next few months, hope not but all depends on work.

Gymbox is the gym I wanna join though if and when I do. We will be training buddy's one day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha will do when I know I'm ok with doh. Mrs stops getting paid next month and don't go back until the end of jan. my mortgage alone is just short of £1500 so could be a struggle next few months, hope not but all depends on work.
> 
> Gymbox is the gym I wanna join though if and when I do. We will be training buddy's one day


Feck me you southern monkeys pay through your nose for properties


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Feck me you southern monkeys pay through your nose for properties


Everything's is expensive here. The gym Simon goes to and I want to join is £77 a month and for that you have to sign up for 18months. If you just wNy a months membership think it was £104

. Fvcking pvss take but that's London for you and none of the fund close to home are open early enough

Enough moaning, I ordered 10amps of AP winni, will get more depending on pip and do pharma sust so looks like I will be cruising ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Everything's is expensive here. The gym Simon goes to and I want to join is £77 a month and for that you have to sign up for 18months. If you just wNy a months membership think it was £104
> 
> . Fvcking pvss take but that's London for you and none of the fund close to home are open early enough
> 
> Enough moaning, I ordered 10amps of AP winni, will get more depending on pip and do pharma sust so looks like I will be cruising ;-)


Mental what they get away with!

I lived in London for a year, all paid for so never noticed it 

10 amps of pip you mean? Lol

What's the carrier for it, water I assume?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mental what they get away with!
> 
> I lived in London for a year, all paid for so never noticed it
> 
> ...


No it's oil I think not 100% on that though. I hope the pip ain't that bad, I'll find out Monday lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No it's oil I think not 100% on that though. I hope the pip ain't that bad, I'll find out Monday lol


Water, just checked lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Water, just checked lol


Does that make it more pippy then?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Does that make it more pippy then?


And a bigger chance of abscess


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> And a bigger chance of abscess


How and why? Your getting me worried now lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How and why? Your getting me worried now lol


Man up n wap it in!

Things breed better in humid/wet conditions, oil is far dryer but still not moisture free.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> How and why? Your getting me worried now lol





sneeky_dave said:


> Man up n wap it in!
> 
> Things breed better in humid/wet conditions, oil is far dryer but still not moisture free.


This, just not as sterile.

Do a search, winny is notorious for it, not trying to scare u btw lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Doesn't melt until 242c so could be sterilised at home I recon


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

10418-03-8 CAS MSDS (Stanozolol) Melting Point Boiling Point Density CAS Chemical Properties


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Doesn't melt until 242c so could be sterilised at home I recon





sneeky_dave said:


> 10418-03-8 CAS MSDS (Stanozolol) Melting Point Boiling Point Density CAS Chemical Properties


That's just a load of jiburish to me Dave. What you telling me it'll be ok? I hope lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That's just a load of jiburish to me Dave. What you telling me it'll be ok? I hope lol


Some things (I forget exactly which) will melt and decompose at 65-90 degrees so boiling them to sterilise them etc is difficult as it damages the compound. This won't be affected till 242 so could probably be sterilised at home if your particularly worried.

Personally I'd just jab it.

I'd have to Google the boiling point of common household cooking oils but recon most would be suitable to get to a fairly high temperature.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Does that make it more pippy then?


Yes, very.

All the "MTFU" off people is bollocks. It's painful, end off lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Yes, very.
> 
> All the "MTFU" off people is bollocks. It's painful, end off lol


Tried some of the bsi water solubles and they felt like cigarette burns!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Tried some of the bsi water solubles and they felt like cigarette burns!


Lol

See I didn't mind the Mtren DS they did, was a great pre workout


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> See I didn't mind the Mtren DS they did, was a great pre workout


Dbol was a bitch


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

This mornings breakfast


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> This mornings breakfast
> 
> View attachment 172401


You off to Marbella then? I can't wait to see how rough you feel on Monday :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You off to Marbella then? I can't wait to see how rough you feel on Monday :lol:


Yeah mate. Just boarding the plane now.

Im gonna be hanging out my ass Monday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> This mornings breakfast
> 
> View attachment 172401


Enjoy mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well I'm back and in fvcking bits this morning. My throat is killing me, I've got a club foot that I'm dragging around, fvck knows what's wrong with it it started swelling on the first day and just got worse as the weekend went on and I can't stop sweating. Just feel like a bag of shvt but it was a wicked weekend so all worth it I suppose lol

Doubt I'll be back training until the end of the week, definitely lost a bit of weight but that was expected.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Show us ya fat foot!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Winny foot??


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Show us ya fat foot!


Lol it's gone down loads today. I've been taking antihistamine and ibuprofen. When i got off the plane yesterday it was like an elephants foot.

Jabbed the winni about an hour ago and so far feel nothing so hope is all good. No gym

Tomorrow but hopefully will get back in there Thursday/Friday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Winny foot??


Lol, good old winny foot


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Foot gains bro!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pinned the winni last night at about 8pm and still have no pip, whether it creeps up as the day goes on I don't know but so far so good.

Before I went away I was 14.4, didn't eat that much but drunk stupid amounts. I came back feeling lighter but have eaten quite a bit the last 2 days and weighed In this morning at 14.11 and still see my abs

And for the 8 weeks I've been on tren a I've had no sides at all. I jabbed 1.2ml the night I got back (Monday) and the last 2 nights I've been waking up in cold sweats and not getting much sleep at all.

If this is what it's normally like for the rest of you fvck knows how you keep it up lol

Still no training today, I set the alarm but it felt like I hadn't been to sleep and I still feel rough as assholes


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well for those that are interested the AP injectable Sunni is virtually pip free, I can fell I've pinned but it doesn't hurt or ache like normal pip

Feeling a bit better this afternoon, still shvt but no where near as rough as I was yesterday and it's been 8 days tomorrow since I last hit the gym so I'm gonna set the alarm and attempt to get up and train.

Diet has been shot to bits for a week too, since I've been back (Monday) I've just eaten what I've wanted so need to get everything back on track.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Another terrible nights sleep of sweating my bvllocks off and what felt like waking up every 5 mins. How the fvcking you all out up with that for weeks and weeks on end I don't know. Only have about 3ml left so may as we'll see it out.

Anyway enough moaning, forced myself out of bed at 4.30 and done push. Considering how rough I've felt, poor diet, all the booze I drunk and the fact I haven't hit chest for 10 days I was pleasantly surprised that I matched last session. I had the best pump I've had and came out feeling huge so all is good.

Hopefully the winni will kick in soon and strength will start going up again

Just don't know what to do with calls. Do I cut for a while, stay around maintenance and try to recomp or increase calls by a little. This is my downfall, I can never make up my mind :confused1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Another terrible nights sleep of sweating my bvllocks off and what felt like waking up every 5 mins. How the fvck you all put up with that for weeks and weeks on end I don't know. Only have about 3ml left so may as we'll see it out.

Anyway enough moaning, forced myself out of bed at 4.30 and done push. Considering how rough I've felt, poor diet, all the booze I drunk and the fact I haven't hit chest for 10 days I was pleasantly surprised that I matched last session. I had the best pump I've had and came out feeling huge so all is good.

Hopefully the winni will kick in soon and strength will start going up again

Just don't know what to do with calls. Do I cut for a while, stay around maintenance and try to recomp or increase calls by a little. This is my downfall, I can never make up my mind :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Alcohol = sweaty mess


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Another terrible nights sleep of sweating my bvllocks off and what felt like waking up every 5 mins. How the fvcking you all out up with that for weeks and weeks on end I don't know. Only have about 3ml left so may as we'll see it out.
> 
> Anyway enough moaning, forced myself out of bed at 4.30 and done push. Considering how rough I've felt, poor diet, all the booze I drunk and the fact I haven't hit chest for 10 days I was pleasantly surprised that I matched last session. I had the best pump I've had and came out feeling huge so all is good.
> 
> ...


Good man! Get back on the grind rather than just sitting around mopeing about, that'll make you feel worse IMO.

I dropped tren e 2wks ago and I'm just starting to feel slightly 'normal' again. Should be well clear of my system by the time I go on hols.

Won't be doing tren e again tbh, just not worth the lack of sleep and anxiety...

Winny injectable? Don't you have to jab that sh!t like every day? Fvck that!!! Orals all the way!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Alcohol = sweaty mess


Thing is I don't know what triggered it, got away with 8 weeks and only heartburn as a side. I didn't sweat at whilst I was away just as soon as I got back. Must be something to do with the booze, the amount we drank was ridiculous, 1st day we started drinking at 7am and finished at 5-6am the next day, 3rd day was the same at the pool party started again at 12 and finished about 6am, was doing mdma as well which I haven't touched for years was a wicked day/night though. Last night was supposed to be a sensible one just out for a meal and a few beers. Me and 4 of my mates polished off 7 bottles of wine between us so was in the mood again then we bumped in to them birds, didn't take much persuading to stay out think we ended up getting in about 6am lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Good man! Get back on the grind rather than just sitting around mopeing about, that'll make you feel worse IMO.
> 
> I dropped tren e 2wks ago and I'm just starting to feel slightly 'normal' again. Should be well clear of my system by the time I go on hols.
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed the teen up til now mate, don't know if I'd bother trying e just coz I know how it can fell now and on e it'll take to long to clear but may run a again

Winni injectable has to be injected eod. The idea was me trying to be a little sensible. I've was on accutane for 4 weeks at 60mg then away all weekend, it's my anniversary this weekend so going away with the Mrs and I've got a mates bday and a wedding coming up the next 2 weeks.

Probably a pointless exercise but it made me feel I'm trying to be a little sensible lol. I'm taking 50mg injectable eod with 25mg hacks oral and the days between 75mg hacks oral. Was gonna just do 50mg but I'd have some left in 5 weeks and I don't like waste lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tut tut tut. Reccies, AAS and Alcohol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tut tut tut. Reccies, AAS and Alcohol


I know I know lol, easily led mate. When your lagging, the Musics banging and everyone else is its hard to say no.

Wife wouldn't be impressed so don't tell her haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I know I know lol, easily led mate. When your lagging, the Musics banging and everyone else is its hard to say no.
> 
> Wife wouldn't be impressed so don't tell her haha


I'm happy to say I've never touched a single one  AAS is a different story

I'll tell her when I see her later


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Tut tut tut. Reccies, AAS and Alcohol


That's the perfect weekend!

Add in a few hookers and that is what I envisage heaven to be like.......


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jealous. Sound fun.

I'm dusting off my rave shoes tomorrow for Lovebox


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I know I know lol, easily led mate. When your lagging, the Musics banging and everyone else is its hard to say no.
> 
> Wife wouldn't be impressed so don't tell her haha


Think of your liver you might die


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Jealous. Sound fun.
> 
> I'm dusting off my rave shoes tomorrow for Lovebox


Got the weather for it should be a blinding day. Ain't been lockbox for about 5-6 years :-(


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Think of your liver you might die


I feel like I am mate, think I'm gonna drop the last few ml of tren.

Only been using the oral winni too ATM just can't be ****d to jab.

Need to sort myself out and get things back on track


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> That's the perfect weekend!
> 
> Add in a few hookers and that is what I envisage heaven to be like.......


You've still got yours to look forward to mate. Ibiza we be the bvllocks. Loads of all the above lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> You've still got yours to look forward to mate. Ibiza we be the bvllocks. Loads of all the above lol


Defo mate, well up for it.

Radio one's 20th anniversary and creamfields 1st Ibiza festival all the same weekend.

My bro knows the events manager at Ushuaia so trying to get us a VIP table for the Saturday.

Pricey but drinks are included so it's fairly reasonable (by Ibiza standards)

Well up for seeing the Prodigy


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Defo mate, well up for it.
> 
> Radio 20th anniversary and creamfields 1st Ibiza festival all the same weekend.
> 
> ...


I haven't been Ibiza since Ushuaia has been there but my mates that have said its the nuts. Thing is you know ibiza is expensive so you just gotta save the doh and do it properly. I'm well jealous lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I haven't been Ibiza since Ushuaia has been there but my mates that have said its the nuts. Thing is you know ibiza is expensive so you just gotta save the doh and do it properly. I'm well jealous lol


Been a mega expensive 2 years mate.

Fully renovated the house from bare brick (just finished it before Xmas), luxury holiday to Mexico 2013 (£5k), New car for me in Jan and helped the Mrs out and said I'd match her savings so she could get one in Feb.

Stag and hen do (Ibiza and Marbs), 100% fully self funded wedding and a £10k+ honeymoon.

Oh and booked to go back to Prague for Xmas as we got engaged there Christmas day 2013

Will not be leaving the house again now for at least 2 years ha ha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Been a mega expensive 2 years mate.
> 
> Fully renovated the house from bare brick (just finished it before Xmas), luxury holiday to Mexico 2013 (£5k), New car for me in Jan and helped the Mrs out and said I'd match her savings so she could get one in Feb.
> 
> ...


Hahaha fvck me you ain't messed about.

I've just come back from marbs and that's just as expensive. Went oc club pool party Saturday that cost €250 each just for the day then did another €200 that evening. Was fvcking wicked though

Think it's different for birds, my mrs went there for her do and they was getting free bottles of vodka coz they was a big group of girls which brings the blokes in

A vodka and coke in our hotel was €12.50. was a large I suppose but sill lol

Kids next mate and they ain't cheap ;-)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha fvck me you ain't messed about.
> 
> I've just come back from marbs and that's just as expensive. Went oc club pool party Saturday that cost €250 each just for the day then did another €200 that evening. Was fvcking wicked though
> 
> ...


The birds won't spend **** all mate, non of them into the fancy clubs etc.

They've got a nice all Inc hotel and a hen party package with cocktail making and club/bar entry etc.

Yeah kids have been discussed and imminent!

This is the reason we are doing everything now while we still have the opportunity and then can focus on family


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> The birds won't spend **** all mate, non of them into the fancy clubs etc.
> 
> They've got a nice all Inc hotel and a hen party package with cocktail making and club/bar entry etc.
> 
> ...


women are easily pleased lol

You done it the right way mate. Fvck getting a bird knocked up young.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I managed to convince my sister in law to let her fella have his stag do on Ibiza. Happy days


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've woke up with a stinking cold this morning, knew it was coming so Ive decided to drop the tren, still had about a weeks worth left but I feel like shvt and can't handle the not sleeping.

Was supposed to be going Alton towers for the weekend today but it's still closed ffs, gutted I was looking forward to that.

Before I went away I was sitting at around 14.4 14.5 and on around 3700 calls a day. Mon, tues when back I didn't track calls but couldn't of been that much different but since then been on about 3400. I weighed myself this morning and I'm 14.13 wtf. I injected AP winni Monday I think but since then just been using d hacks as I can't be a*sed to jab ATM @75mg a day. Hope I didn't get d Bol instead. How will I know????

@simonthepieman. Can you remember what batch, shape and tub they were?

Can't think why else I'd add half a stone of water in a week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

They had a slight 'trim' round the edge. I have a photo in my emails sonewhere


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> They had a slight 'trim' round the edge. I have a photo in my emails sonewhere


Tbh I think I got them later after all that had gone on. Mine are like a hexagonal or an octagon shape, on way to work

So can't look.

Jus a bit baffled as to why I'm adding water on less cals


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Tbh I think I got them later after all that had gone on. Mine are like a hexagonal or an octagon shape, on way to work
> 
> So can't look.
> 
> Jus a bit baffled as to why I'm adding water on less cals


Maybe it's just where you over indulged on hols? Perhaps it's just taking time for the water weight from all the alcohol to come off?

Don't sweat it, just carry on with diet and it'll come. You panic far too much mate lol.

I knew jabbing winstrol wouldn't last, what a ball ache!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Maybe it's just where you over indulged on hols? Perhaps it's just taking time for the water weight from all the alcohol to come off?
> 
> Don't sweat it, just carry on with diet and it'll come. You panic far too much mate lol.
> 
> I knew jabbing winstrol wouldn't last, what a ball ache!


Lol I've always been a worrier. Think your right though probably is the stag and booze

I will jab the winni I just can't be bothered ATM, popping a pill is much easier. Should've jabbed more test Thursday and I still haven't, just wanna do fvck all when u get in from work. gym was a waste of time yesterday and I haven't bothered today. The comedown of a good weekend


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

started to feel ok again today. I dropped the tren 4 days ago and had a night without sweating, still woke up a few times but I can handle that. went out for a Thai last night and been Thorpe park today which was empty really. Think coz of that accident at Alton towers it's scared people a bit. Longest we cued was 20mins which was for stealth but rides like colossus we cued 5 mins 1st time then later walked straight on

Diet had been better today kept carbs quite low and will be back on track tomorrow along with training. Looking forward to getting back to normal


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

watched the prisoners last night, not a bad film but quite long. Didn't end up going to bed until 11.45, then up this morning at 4.30 give the Mrs an anniversary seeing to that lasted all of a minute lol and done pull, ****ing knackered. Strength still the same but hadn't gone down so happy and hopefully now I'm feeling semi normal it'll start moving in the right direction again although I've cut cals a bit so maybe not we shall see.

Weighed in this morning at 14.9 so I've lost 4lbs since last weigh in which is good.

Fvcking hate Monday's but have a good day anyway ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol told you Winny tabs is easier


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol told you Winny tabs is easier


Lol you did, you did, it's a dam sight cheaper too. Gotta remember I'm a newb and this year was about experimenting, it seemed like a good idea at the time and a safer option but the liver seems to be doing ok. I will use it though just felt terrible last week, that bad I couldn't be a*sed to split the tabs so just done 100mg for 5 days 

Gonna use the AP next week and will run 50mg a day for 9 days I think just to have a little break and got a wedding a week Saturday which will be really a really heavy night. FYI though the 1 AP injection I've done was pop free


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol you did, you did, it's a dam sight cheaper too. Gotta remember I'm a newb and this year was about experimenting, it seemed like a good idea at the time and a safer option but the liver seems to be doing ok. I will use it though just felt terrible last week, that bad I couldn't be a*sed to split the tabs so just done 100mg for 5 days
> 
> Gonna use the AP next week and will run 50mg a day for 9 days I think just to have a little break and got a wedding a week Saturday which will be really a really heavy night. FYI though the 1 AP injection I've done was pop free


Glad it was pop free


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Glad it was pop free


Could murder an Iron Bru


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Could murder an Iron Bru


Might join you Dave


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning benders. Woke up this morning feeling myself again. Hangovers used to be a day with a headache and feeling a bit tired, now at 33 they last about a week of feeling depressed, rough and like I'm never going to drink agin (I will of course). I had a good night sleep too, only about 5 hours but only woke up once for a pvss and slept until my alarm went off

Anyway done pull this morning

Close grip pull down

Lat pull

Face pull from floor

Rows

Ez bar curls

Hammer curls

Cross body curls. All 2x6 then last set to failure, normally an extra 2-3 if so weight increase next sesh

Was a great workout. pump was best I've had in a long time I couldn't hold my bowl of frosties afterwards had to sit down and eat them lol

Have a good day anyway ;-)

Forgot to say. Weighed 14.6 this morning. Reduced carbs a bit and lost the 7lbs of water I added since Saturday, happy days


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Protein shake with cereal not on it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning benders. Woke up this morning feeling myself again. Hangovers used to be a day with a headache and feeling a bit tired, now at 33 they last about a week of feeling depressed, rough and like I'm never going to drink agin (I will of course). I had a good night sleep too, only about 5 hours but only woke up once for a pvss and slept until my alarm went off
> 
> Anyway done pull this morning
> 
> ...


I always wake up feeling myself lol and then carry on feeling myself all day,fvcking Cialis don't help


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I always wake up feeling myself lol and then carry on feeling myself all day,fvcking Cialis don't help


Lol. I'm yet to try cialis but wake up every night for a pvss with a stiffy and every morning, being on gear is like being 13 again.

When I start stocking up for next cycle think I might get some cialis ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I'm yet to try cialis but wake up every night for a pvss with a stiffy and every morning, being on gear is like being 13 again.
> 
> When I start stocking up for next cycle think I might get some cialis ;-)


I only have to look at the Mrs ass and I'm off again lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push done this morning and still hitting pbs. Managed 192.5 2x5 1x8 on leverage decline this morning, fvck knows what that would compare to a barbell but well happy with that. Would be nice if I can reach 200 by end of cycle (4 weeks today).

Got 9ml of AP winni so gonna do 9 days straight on that from tomorrow then back on hacks for rest of cycle

I've been off tren for 8 days now and am feeling so much better. It's hard when on cycle to tell what's a side affect and what's just feeling rough or having a bad day but since being off it I've realised I think the tiredness, bit moody and just generally feeling shvtty was probably the tren.

I know most rant and rave about how great it is but I think I'm agreeing with @Sharpy you can get just as good results from other compounds without the sides. Thing is me being me I'll have to try it again in the future just to compare and coz everyone says it's the best lol

Have a good'n


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Pull done this morning and still hitting pbs. Managed 192.5 2x5 1x8 on leverage decline this morning, fvck knows what that would compare to a barbell but well happy with that. Would be nice if I can reach 200 by end of cycle (4 weeks today).
> 
> Got 9ml of AP winni so gonna do 9 days straight on that from tomorrow then back on hacks for rest of cycle
> 
> ...


Good work on the pbs mate

Strange how differently tren affects different people ain't it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good work on the pbs mate
> 
> Strange how differently tren affects different people ain't it


Cheers mate. Tbf I didn't really suffer sides, well I thought I didn't. I had no nights sweats until week 8 after the stag do and that I think was just all the booze coming out of me, didn't get angry. I had quite bad heart burn most days at some stage but that was about it until I've come off and switched to winni and noticed how much better I feel in myself.

As I said if I carry on doing gear (don't know who I'm trying to kid say that lol) I know I'll try it again, I'll have to to compare to first time but I do think you can probably get the results off of something easier on the body. It's all about experimenting as you are I'm pretty new to all this

Another good thing is I ain't as hungry now I'm off it. Still hungry but it's not as harsh. I was in 3700 cals on tren and that was a fvcking struggle, dropped to 3300-3400 ATM and it's pretty easy, could go lower

As you said though different compounds suit different people. I loved hacks var, @TELBOR said it was sh*t.

You don't know til you try ;-)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've noticed the same with tren, you don't think your getting sides etc and then you come off it and things are a lot better.

General sleep, lethargy, mood etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I've noticed the same with tren, you don't think your getting sides etc and then you come off it and things are a lot better.
> 
> General sleep, lethargy, mood etc


Sides were fine for me but did feel drained emotionally towards the end


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I've noticed the same with tren, you don't think your getting sides etc and then you come off it and things are a lot better.
> 
> General sleep, lethargy, mood etc


Everyone goes on about sweats, angryness, moody etc so that's what you look for. Someone even started a thread about feeling suicidal. I got none of this but now I'm off I realise I did get sides just not the bad ones. I feel really good and positive now I've dropped it, hopefully the last 4 weeks will be good

How you getting on, coming to the end of bulk now ain't you? Got any progress pics?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gained around 18lbs and started tren/winny/var yesterday and lowered carbs. Tightened up already it seems and work trousers already looser around my waist


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Gained around 18lbs and started tren/winny/var yesterday and lowered carbs. Tightened up already it seems and work trousers already looser around my waist


That's a massive gain. Strength must have gone up loads too I take it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> That's a massive gain. Strength must have gone up loads too I take it?


Strength was pretty good yeah, after about week 4 things changed in that respect.

Db's max are 50kg and can do 4 x 8 reps on incline

Work has been manic the last 2 weeks so training has been hashed together as and when. Will be back to normal now though and get some structure back to it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Strength was pretty good yeah, after about week 4 things changed in that respect.
> 
> Db's max are 50kg and can do 4 x 8 reps on incline
> 
> Work has been manic the last 2 weeks so training has been hashed together as and when. Will be back to normal now though and get some structure back to it


That's a good lift mate. I haven't done db for ages, my rotator cuff is fvcked and in worried about getting them up as I train at gown ATM so no one to help

Get on before work training. I love it now and can't believe I never tried it before the baby was born. I get up at 4.30am now, doesn't interfere with work then if I have to stay late and my evenings are free to help out at home


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning tosspots thought I'd give a little update as I haven't for a while. 6 shots into AP winni, no pip at all so if your thinking of trying injectable winni but been put off by pip stories go AP

Last week or so I've dropped cals to about 2700-800 from carbs. I have nearly all my carbs by 6.30am apart from the odd few from veg. Tbf it's not that bad until early evening then I start to struggle with tiredness but compared to being on tren where I was on 3800 a day I'm finding it easier. I know a lot say they can't eat on tren but I'm the opposite, I was hungry all the time and think if I run again I'd use on a bulk not cut but I change my mind all the time so who knows

Being on low carbs I've lost pump in the gym and feel pretty flat but on a positive side I've lost the weight I put onafter marbs. I was 14.13 a few days after and this morning down to 14.2 and that was before a big Richard

Strength has sort of stalled but that's expected on low carbs (about 150)

I'm at a wedding Saturday and wanna feel full so I'm gonna carb up the next 2 days. Gonna take cals all from adding carbs up to about 4000. What do you guys think, to much or ok?

On Monday I'll re assess to whether I continue cutting or try and add a little muscle. I've got 3 weeks left today. Want pump back and strength moving up again

Here's an update. Mrs was still asleep this morning so had to take myself. Prefer to take them in the same light for a proper comparison but you get the gist.



Rug needs shaving and carbs needed to fill out but happy with progress


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Morning tosspots thought I'd give a little update as I haven't for a while. 6 shots into AP winni, no pip at all so if your thinking of trying injectable winni but been put off by pip stories go AP
> 
> Last week or so I've dropped cals to about 2700-800 from carbs. I have nearly all my carbs by 6.30am apart from the odd few from veg. Tbf it's not that bad until early evening then I start to struggle with tiredness but compared to being on tren where I was on 3800 a day I'm finding it easier. I know a lot say they can't eat on tren but I'm the opposite, I was hungry all the time and think if I run again I'd use on a bulk not cut but I change my mind all the time so who knows
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.

Just imo going up to 4000 is way too much. If you jus want to fill out for the wedding I'd up carb to 300-350 but decrease fats and protein to compensate to a degree.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Just imo going up to 4000 is way too much. If you jus want to fill out for the wedding I'd up carb to 300-350 but decrease fats and protein to compensate to a degree.


Completely agree, if you still want to cut no point wasting four days over the weekend on 4000+ cals...

Your looking great IMO mate... got some great size and your looking lean :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking great mate, those shoulders are looking awesome. shame about the g(ay)loves

I'd use the wedding day as the carb up if was you. Go ape****. Then continue cutting on Monday. If you are on a roll cutting stick to it. Then once summers kicks in you then return to bulk mode


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Just imo going up to 4000 is way too much. If you jus want to fill out for the wedding I'd up carb to 300-350 but decrease fats and protein to compensate to a degree.





A1243R said:


> Completely agree, if you still want to cut no point wasting four days over the weekend on 4000+ cals...
> 
> Your looking great IMO mate... got some great size and your looking lean :thumb:





simonthepieman said:


> Looking great mate, those shoulders are looking awesome. shame about the g(ay)loves
> 
> I'd use the wedding day as the carb up if was you. Go ape****. Then continue cutting on Monday. If you are on a roll cutting stick to it. Then once summers kicks in you then return to bulk mode


Cheers for the positive comments lads makes me feel I'm doing the right thing. And your all right I should keep cals low and cut for a bit longer. Need to start doing cardio again to burn another 2-300 but just can't be assed or get motivated to do it ATM

I was just looking for an excuse to eat more and not feel hungry but will keep at it for a bit.

Problem is in my head I wanted to reach at least 14.7 and lean this year which quite clearly isn't going to happen now with only 3 weeks left. Last year I was 14.3 and pretty lean so wanted to pass that but looks like I will end up about the same. Although strength is way up on last year so hopefully the muscle is quality muscle

This is why I'm really considering staying on until at least next summer. If I do though my goal is 15st, big bulk over winter then a slow steady cut. With cycling I don't think I'll progress really. Big decisions to be made ;-)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely looking loads better.

I feel such a fat mess :'(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome buddy


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Looking awesome buddy





sneeky_dave said:


> Definitely looking loads better.
> 
> I feel such a fat mess :'(


Cheers. I feel so much better since switching from tren to winni. I said in here a few days ago I thought I was getting no sides from tren. It's not until you come off I realised I was. Feel much better in myself. Just need to smash the last 3 weeks now


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking f'king great mate. Keep up the grind!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quality mate, I'd stick at what your doing as it's working.

Not looking flat at all but you will always look at yourself in a negative way.

As stated, up your carbs but reduce fats and a little protein to keep overall cals sensible


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Looking f'king great mate. Keep up the grind!!!





G-man99 said:


> Quality mate, I'd stick at what your doing as it's working.
> 
> Not looking flat at all but you will always look at yourself in a negative way.
> 
> As stated, up your carbs but reduce fats and a little protein to keep overall cals sensible


Cheers lads apart from hunger I'm feeling good ATM. Gonna keep cals low for a bit longer (Saturday it'll go out the window) and try and bring cardio back in next week. Need to get back on it for a final push

Would've liked to of finished up heavier which is making me wanna [email protected]

Had some random at work come up to me today and ask about what I eat. Must be doing ok lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just put 1.7ml in my last for the first time.

Had to get the Mrs to do it I couldn't reach properly and was shaking so the pin was all over the place. Think it's gonna ache in the morning and it's pull day


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lats aching bad this morning. Knew it was gonna hurt, should've done .5ml to open site up but thought fvck it. The fact I was shaking like fvck and pin was all over place didn't help matters either. Mrs moaned about doing it too. Anyway being the tripper I am I trained through it and had a decent pull session. Veins are defo popping more and very slight increase in strength/reps on a couple of exercises

Happy fvcking Friday people. Have a good'n ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lat pip is really bad this morning, wiping my ass was a massive struggle. Any if you tried to wipe it with the other hand? That was fvcking hard work too

Anyway I'm up and eating my crumpets and seriously string spreadable (love the stuff) had 2 pre boost and gonna smash legs and abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Morning tosspots thought I'd give a little update as I haven't for a while. 6 shots into AP winni, no pip at all so if your thinking of trying injectable winni but been put off by pip stories go AP
> 
> Last week or so I've dropped cals to about 2700-800 from carbs. I have nearly all my carbs by 6.30am apart from the odd few from veg. Tbf it's not that bad until early evening then I start to struggle with tiredness but compared to being on tren where I was on 3800 a day I'm finding it easier. I know a lot say they can't eat on tren but I'm the opposite, I was hungry all the time and think if I run again I'd use on a bulk not cut but I change my mind all the time so who knows
> 
> ...


Looking great mate,doing well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lat pip is really bad this morning, wiping my ass was a massive struggle. Any if you tried to wipe it with the other hand? That was fvcking hard work too
> 
> Anyway I'm up and eating my crumpets and seriously string spreadable (love the stuff) had 2 pre boost and gonna smash legs and abs


picsornosh1ttyass


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Lat pip is really bad this morning, wiping my ass was a massive struggle. Any if you tried to wipe it with the other hand? That was fvcking hard work too
> 
> Anyway I'm up and eating my crumpets and seriously string spreadable (love the stuff) had 2 pre boost and gonna smash legs and abs


Broke my right arm, hand and wrist a few years ago!

Wiping your ass and brushing your teeth where major laughs for a while until I adapted.

Getting the Mrs to cut my meat wasn't ideal either


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking great mate,doing well


Cheers buddy, been smashing it the last 2 weeks, just gotta make these last 3 count now. Next few days are gonna go to shvt though, I'm at a wedding today that starts at 11.30am and has no licence on finishing. Gonna be a messy day lol but well looking forward to it.

Been running the AP injectable winni @50ng a day. Have 1 day left then gonna switch to hacks either 75 or 100mg to finish off.

Need to start cardio again really just can't be assed. Haven't done any for 3 weeks



FelonE said:


> picsornosh1ttyass


Luckily where I'm on low carbs they're quite solid so little wiping and a shvtty ass involved haha



G-man99 said:


> Broke my right arm, hand and wrist a few years ago!
> 
> Wiping your ass and brushing your teeth where major laughs for a while until I adapted.
> 
> Getting the Mrs to cut my meat wasn't ideal either


That must of been a nightmare mate can't believe how something so simple could feel so awkward, I feel your pain lol. Hopefully this will only last a couple of days it's my own fault anyway. Needed a new site as I'm injecting that winni ed and for some reason I keep getting bad bruising in the glutes and a lump. I've learnt my lesson though and will always open up with .5ml


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Had a cast on for over 8 weeks as they had to re-set my wrist after week 3!

Did it snowboarding, been twice since but 1st time back it was in my mind a lot and affected my confidence a bit and held me back


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sometimes I wipe with my left....... It makes me feel ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Fvcking rough today. Started boozing at 11.30am and finished at 4am this morning. Wicked day but feeling it now. I ate so much shvt too.

Last AP winni shot today , gonna switch to hacks tomorrow to finish. I'll attempt to get up for gym in the morning but dunno if I'll actually get up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well today's diet has gone to complete shvt too. I went cafe on the way home and had a full English, spam bol for lunch, cheese sandwich later and 3/4 pack of chocolate hobnobs. And now tucking into a Chinese which consists of. Thai red curry, Malaysian double cooked pork, egg fried rice, chicken chow mein, salt and pepper squid, aromatic duck and prawn crackers. Probably a couple of thousand over toady. Literally eaten that much Chinese I can't move and feel sick. Needed a carb up lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A weekend of drinking and eating shvt, I'm up 5.5 lbs this morning on Saturday's weigh in. Anyway feel full again and got a good pump going on Obvi from all the carbs.

Gonna sort it out and go timed carbs again for at least another week with the odd treat/carb meal in the evening and try to get the and out a little more.

A little pumped pic from this morning.



2 and a bit weeks left so gonna up winni to 100mg or I'll finish with loads left. Don't like waste lol. Have a good a Monday as you can ladies. Fvcking hate Monday's lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> A weekend of drinking and eating shvt, I'm up 5.5 lbs this morning on Saturday's weigh in. Anyway feel full again and got a good pump going on Obvi from all the carbs.
> 
> Gonna sort it out and go timed carbs again for at least another week with the odd treat/carb meal in the evening and try to get the and out a little more.
> 
> ...


Looking wicked mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking wicked mate


X2

Must be the hob nobs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> X2
> 
> Must be the hob nobs


Winning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking wicked mate





TELBOR said:


> X2
> 
> Must be the hob nobs


Cheers lads. Starting to feel all the hard work I've put in is starting to pay off now. The shvt we put ourselves through all for vanity, well for me it is but I love it. I know gear drives us on because we know the results we can get but its fvcking hard graft. I've basically starved myself for the last 8 weeks, come 6-7pm I'm like a dead man walking ATM and I get up at 4.30am to train. The everyday man don't do this shvt lol

Saturday I see loads of people I ain't seen for ages. Had Loads comments on how I was looking and birds poking and feeling giving it how hard my muscles felt. Makes it all feel worth it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> A weekend of drinking and eating shvt, I'm up 5.5 lbs this morning on Saturday's weigh in. Anyway feel full again and got a good pump going on Obvi from all the carbs.
> 
> Gonna sort it out and go timed carbs again for at least another week with the odd treat/carb meal in the evening and try to get the and out a little more.
> 
> ...


Looking fecking great mate :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers lads. Starting to feel all the hard work I've put in is starting to pay off now. The shvt we put ourselves through all for vanity, well for me it is but I love it. I know gear drives us on because we know the results we can get but its fvcking hard graft. I've basically starved myself for the last 8 weeks, come 6-7pm I'm like a dead man walking ATM and I get up at 4.30am to train. The everyday man don't do this shvt lol
> 
> Saturday I see loads of people I ain't seen for ages. Had Loads comments on how I was looking and birds poking and feeling giving it how hard my muscles felt. Makes it all feel worth it lol


Vain ****er :lol: Just wish I could cut on your amount of Cals :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looking fecking great mate :thumb:





A1243R said:


> Vain ****er :lol: Just wish I could cut on your amount of Cals :lol:


Cheers mate I'm trying lol. I've always been a big eater even as a kid I used to eat shvt loads and get told all the time to wait til I'm older I'll end up fat. It ain't happened yet but doubt I'll be able to maintain abs year round as I like food to much, don't like feeling hungry all the time

Be good to see next year what a good run of t3s and some decent cardio will do


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just done my last ml of mast so it's just test and winni left. Think I might up the test to 600mg and winni 100mg to finish off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning conclusion:

F*CK TREN

Each to there own and all that and I have no doubt I'll try again in the future but 3 weeks off tren now and 3 weeks tomorrow into winni, I'm on nearly 1k cals less and I'm still hitting pbs nearly every session. Body composition is changing nicely and I feel great.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Morning conclusion:
> 
> F*CK TREN
> 
> Each to there own and all that and I have no doubt I'll try again in the future but 3 weeks off tren now and 3 weeks tomorrow into winni, I'm on nearly 1k cals less and I'm still hitting pbs nearly every session. Body composition is changing nicely and I feel great.


That'll be the tren and the excessive calories you've been eating 

You'll use it again, think you had a bad batch from your first vial mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> That'll be the tren and the excessive calories you've been eating
> 
> You'll use it again, think you had a bad batch from your first vial mate.


I have to use again to make a final conclusion. Everyone in the game says it's the number 1 compound but comparing to how I feel, look and strength ATM I'd say for me it aint.

We shall next time. Decisions can't be made off of one run as you say it could of been a bad batch


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I have to use again to make a final conclusion. Everyone in the game says it's the number 1 compound but comparing to how I feel, look and strength ATM I'd say for me it aint.
> 
> We shall next time. Decisions can't be made off of one run as you say it could of been a bad batch


I preferred my 2nd cycle of tren, first one was ok but after that it was much better


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BOOOOM. Hit 200kg for 2x5 1x7 on leverage decline today with 2 weeks left, over the moon. Went back over notes and on the 2nd of jan it was 150kg 2x5 1x8. Haven't got a clue what that would compare to bb decline, nowhere near though

Timed carbs is the diet for me. All carbs done by 6.30am apart from veg and the odd little treat if I need one

And loving winni (hacks 100mg a day now) favourite compound so far, body composition is changing loads


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well done mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Decided today I'm gonna bring carbs back up. I'm starting to feel tired and shvtty and have noticed the last couple of days it's made me snappy. Me and hunger don't get on.

Not gonna go made, although today I've had a few treats, went chessington and had a doughnut and a peanut butter cornetto (which is well nice) and just had 2 quarter pounders with sweet potato fries followed by some Ben and jerries cookie dough.

Will pull it in again tomorrow but I need carbs, working 8 till 8 which with gym and travel means I'll be on my feet from 5am until about 9.30pm. No way I'll survive that on 150g carbs

Been on about 2800cals, will switch shvt about a bit to make way for extra carbs but take calls up to 3000-3100

10days left


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Trained fasted this morning apart from some stims ;-). Tbh I struggled a bit, might be the hot weather and the fact I could hardly sleep last night. I'm knackered as well with working silly hours. gonna try and keep it up until I go away and hopefully get used to it. Strength didn't drop but intensity just wasn't there had a nice big bowl 100g of lion bar cereal pwo though so at least I had something to look forward to

Myprotein had another good sale on last week (30% off) so got some new flavours to try, chocolate brownie (still haven't tried but can't imagine not liking that) and peanut butter cookie.

The peanut butter cookie is fvcking horrible and I've got 5kgs of the stuff. I'm having to mix it with a scoop of chocolate which makes it bearable but means it's gonna last twice as long and won't have a nice bag of chocolate either. So I would suggest swerving the peanut butter cookie. Don't know why I try others tbh, can't go wrong with a bag of chocolate for bedtime with a tblspoon of peanut butter and strawberry for the morning


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How are you getting on mate. Been hardly training due to work and other pressure. Got 2 new job offers and my existing job has been mental.

Which obviously turns me into an alcoholic at the same time :lol:

How easy it to get fat again when you are old eh?

Hows your training?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

was going well mate but the last few weeks work has killed me. I've still been training but working 12hours a day and not getting home until 9.30pm then up at 4.30 to train and leave for work at 6.30, haven't had a day off in 3 weeks either. Cardio has been non existent since marbs 5 weeks ago. Strength was still going up but the last week or so it's stalled. I'm putting it down to being constantly tired no mast. I Go Florida in the morning and I'm gonna eat and drink whatever the fvck I want, will probably come back a fat cvnt lol. Still haven't told my 5yo her nan and grandad are coming round at 6 so we're gonna tell her then. Can't wait to see her face this is how I finished cycle today














https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/09/ba4b89f0c05d9acbe7795e5dec3c25ab.jpg







https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/09/0616e10ddeca5a385a48fa66488a691d.jpg







https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/09/7588b9674aed2c50dbfdeb55ae51cd33.jpg







https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/09/63ec0ab7d5dfb9376134d8335980ee05.jpg]

@simonthepieman

Don't know how to reply to posts on tapatalk. Can't get used to this new set up lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> was going well mate but the last few weeks work has killed me. I've still been training but working 12hours a day and not getting home until 9.30pm then up at 4.30 to train and leave for work at 6.30, haven't had a day off in 3 weeks either. Cardio has been non existent since marbs 5 weeks ago. Strength was still going up but the last week or so it's stalled. I'm putting it down to being constantly tired no mast. I Go Florida in the morning and I'm gonna eat and drink whatever the fvck I want, will probably come back a fat cvnt lol. Still haven't told my 5yo her nan and grandad are coming round at 6 so we're gonna tell her then. Can't wait to see her face this is how I finished cycle today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your hol mate 

Pics don't work btw


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Enjoy your hol mate  Pics don't work btw



View attachment 112592


View attachment 112593


View attachment 112594


View attachment 112595


View attachment 112596


View attachment 112597


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Abc987 said:


>


are they working now? Can't get used to this shvt set up. Don't like change lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> View attachment 112592
> 
> 
> View attachment 112593
> ...


Looking great there mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Looking great there mate


cheers mate. Haven't done as good as id hoped but sometimes things get in the way, mainly me lol, but work has put me back and the stag do put me out of training for 8 days

happy with the way I look but a bit disappointed on what's on the scales. I had in my head id be about 14.8-14.12 and leaner by the end and I finished at 14.4 1lb more than last year.

If I do decide to stay on and trt I'll do a long bulk over Christmas/winter then a long slow steady cut using t3s this time and actually stick at it rather than yoyoing with diet. You live and learn though

dont think I could've trained any harder but diet wasn't on par and cardio has been terrible really.

Cant wait a it to go on holiday now and eat like a pig


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking great @Abc987!!

Considering your slip ups and what not, you've done amazing IMO.

Go and enjoy your holiday and eat till you feel like bursting lol.

Your little girls face will be a picture when you tell her!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Look really good mate!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Looking great @Abc987!!
> 
> Considering your slip ups and what not, you've done amazing IMO.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Work has really taken over this last few weeks and has ruined me, I'm on my feet literally from 4.30am until 9.30pm. Gotta stop windging though that's just life. Loved the test/mast/winni part of cycle strength went up loads and felt good

Got the hard decision now of whether I'm gonna come off then start all over again January or b&c, just don't want to admit to myself I'm addicted and worried that I'll never come off. Got 2 weeks to make up my mind but think we know what way I'm going
Think I know how and what to do now to get where I want. If I stay on I want to be over 15st by next year and leaner which I think is doable

We've told her she's well excited, normally goes straight to sleep (she loves her sleep) but it took nearly 3 hours tonight lol she's only just gone
Can't wait mate I'm gonna eat and drink everything in site, fvck macros and cals holidays are about having a good time and eating good food. How was yours btw?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking awesome mate


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Looking very well mate. Been quietly following the journal.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> View attachment 112592
> 
> 
> View attachment 112593
> ...


That's awesome progress!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Looking very well mate. Been quietly following the journal.


Cheers mate it's all over now just leaving for Florida in a minute ;-) 
Journal has been a bit Dry tbf but may start a new one when I'm back if I decide to b&c


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have a great time mate and don't forget the cheesecake factory


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Have a great time mate and don't forget the cheesecake factory


Don't worry mate I'm in the cab on the way to Gatwick and just mentioned to the in laws about going there, Mrs dad loves cheesecake ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You look awesome mate 10/10.

I was about to go training yesterday and my back seized up and had to go for a massage to even move.

Even typing is tough.

So pissed off.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> You look awesome mate 10/10. I was about to go training yesterday and my back seized up and had to go for a massage to even move. Even typing is tough. So pissed off.


cheers mate, 4 days in though and I look and feel like a bag of shvt already. I've just ate shvt and then ate more shvt and topped it off with a bit more washed down with beer beer and more beer. Having a wicked but it's fvcking hot. Over 100 every day I'm a sweaty beast all day long. All the sugary carbs I'm smashing just comes out in sweat.

the portions of these fat cvnt Americans are unbelievable but I like it haha. Had loads of comments from the fat fvcks the in laws find it quite comical

Cheese cake factory today ;-)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just thought I'd say howdy!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@g-man99 went cheese cake factory today

1st was 30th anniversary

2nd cookie dough

3rd snickers

was all the bvllocks I like the cookie dough and the Mrs and daughter opreferred the 30th anniversary one. Felt proper sick when we left but I wasn't letting them beat me they all got finished mainly by me although I left some of the cream


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Just thought I'd say howdy!


how's it going *****? I'm in Florida ATM just chilling found the pool having a few beers ;-). Going universal in the morning

cycles over. Got decide over the next couple of weeks whether to come off until January and start all over or cruise/trt for 10-12 weeks then do a nice long bulk over chrimbo


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

> @g-man99 went cheese cake factory today
> 
> 1st was 30th anniversary
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, I feel sick for you!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Them puddings look fcuking amazing especially while cutting!! 

Thank god it's high carb day lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> are they working now? Can't get used to this shvt set up. Don't like change lol


Fvvvck.....mirin hard

Good work bruv


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> cheers mate, 4 days in though and I look and feel like a bag of shvt already. I've just ate shvt and then ate more shvt and topped it off with a bit more washed down with beer beer and more beer. Having a wicked but it's fvcking hot. Over 100 every day I'm a sweaty beast all day long. All the sugary carbs I'm smashing just comes out in sweat.
> 
> the portions of these fat cvnt Americans are unbelievable but I like it haha. Had loads of comments from the fat fvcks the in laws find it quite comical
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! That's looks good as fvck!!

Enjoy it mate and smash it once you're back.

Just for the record, I'd say stay on and cruise then do a lean(ish) bulk and put a but of quality size on IMO.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Them puddings look fcuking amazing especially while cutting!!
> 
> Thank god it's high carb day lol.


feel your pain mate, it seems the only time people put good food pics up is when we're cutting the cvnts lol



FelonE said:


> Fvvvck.....mirin hard
> 
> Good work bruv


Cheers mate, would've liked to of been heavier and leaner but still happy just what I had in my head start of the year. Things get in the way though

all going to shvt now anyway lol



Sharpy76 said:


> DAMN!!!!! That's looks good as fvck!!
> 
> Enjoy it mate and smash it once you're back.
> 
> Just for the record, I'd say stay on and cruise then do a lean(ish) bulk and put a but of quality size on IMO.


they was mate, so good ;-)

i know what your saying, if I come off come Jan I'll be virtually back at the beginning again. Last year from jan to July I finished 14.3 this year finished 14.4 although body comp was better this year I feel and I've had far more comments this time around. I'd like to be 15st and leaner by next summer and the only way to get that I think is a long bulk followed by a long cut and not coming off

as I've said before though I'm just worried about not coming off at all if I stay on. I'm quite clearly addicted lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Awesome mate, I feel sick for you!


your gonna love it out here mate, fvcking great place. Food portions are ridiculous ;-)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> your gonna love it out here mate, fvcking great place. Food portions are ridiculous ;-)


Bet the little un is having a fantastic time too


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

True UKM solider...... Posting from America yo!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey all I'm back, and feel depressed it's all over and have nothing to look forward to :-(. Had such a good time daughter loved it which is what it was all about, her face at Magic Kingdom when she first see the characters on the floats coming down the road was enough to make it worth it by itself got me all choked up lol.

We got her the princess thing as well where she picked her dress and had her make up and hair done then a photo shoot she loved that too

done all the parks some twice. Epcot was probably the worst IMO

only disappointing thing about the holiday it that you now have to cue to see the characters so she could get a picture and there autograph and you couldn't fast pass some of them which is a pain as the cues can be an hour long. We had fast passes for everything else which you need at this time of year

me and the Mrs had a day to ourselves so went bush gardens when we got there there was lightening in the area has to be at least 10miles away so they shut all the fvvking rides down, only got to go on the cheetah so that was a waste of a day. Universal was brilliant loads for all ages and was my fav by far

anyway I've put on 9lbs in 2 weeks and it's not muscle lol. I've eaten and drank whatever I want which mainly involved beer and chocolate or icecream and fried food. Orlando is full of fat fvcks and I mean full. I had so many comments throughout the holiday it was like I was a freak show and compared to most in here I'm small. Although I'm 9lbs up I feel I look smaller the pump and vascularity has gone and the pack is fading

for anyone that reads this if I decide to cruise which I think I am is it ok cut on a cruise or should I just maintain?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad you had a good time, re cutting on a cruise i have no idea tbh. A lot of people do cut on say 250mg test though...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Glad you had a good time, re cutting on a cruise i have no idea tbh. A lot of people do cut on say 250mg test though...


was wicked mate best holiday. How was yours?

that's 250 a week though, Ill be cruising/trt on a less than that prob 150 a week if I do, got a few days to change my mind


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If you were to cut on a cruise it would need to be extremely mild.......Possibly eat a 100 cals below maintenance to avoid any chub?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking just get back to eating properly and the cut cals really slow until I bulk after summer. I liked looking lean and being complemented every day lol

I looked much bigger leaner and vascular first few days when I starting smashing the carbs although I was more than half a stone lighter. After that though the fat and water started showing still don't look bad though

a proper diet with high protein and complex carbs hopefully will help


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> was wicked mate best holiday. How was yours?
> 
> that's 250 a week though, Ill be cruising/trt on a less than that prob 150 a week if I do, got a few days to change my mind


sounds good mate! Yeah was good thanks bud, good to chill out!!

Yeah suppose mate, probs as sneaky Dave says tbh...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Abc987 were you running acctuane bud? Ive got a few spots at the moment and there pissing me off, think i might run accutane to try and clear them up and get some for next cycle? What protocol did you use mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @Abc987 were you running acctuane bud? Ive got a few spots at the moment and there pissing me off, think i might run accutane to try and clear them up and get some for next cycle? What protocol did you use mate?


I did mate and it worked wonders, with no sides for me anyway.

Run it @60mg a day for 3 weeks then dropped to 30mg for another 2 weeks I think. Started on winni after that so stopped it. I still had the odd spot but it virtually cleared them right up, would definitely use again. After they cleared and I stopped using they didn't come back that much either just got the odd 1 of 2


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I did mate and it worked wonders, with no sides for me anyway.
> 
> Run it @60mg a day for 3 weeks then dropped to 30mg for another 2 weeks I think. Started on winni after that so stopped it. I still had the odd spot but it virtually cleared them right up, would definitely use again. After they cleared and I stopped using they didn't come back that much either just got the odd 1 of 2


Was it the banned lab? Im going to get some ordered :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Was it the banned lab? Im going to get some ordered


yes mate it was ;-)


----------

